# jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de



## Flo94 (10 November 2010)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ich bin ca. vor 2 oder 3 Wochen auf die Seite jennys-homepage.net gelandet, und habe mich mal Angemeldet, da dort niergendswo Kosten standen da man 'n neugieriger Mensch ist.
Dann habe ich in Google gelesen das dies eine Abzockseite sein soll.
Dann habe ich mal sofort die Widerrufsrecht-Seite geöffnet und folgendes gefunden:


> *WIDERRUFSFOLGEN*
> Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits empfangenen  Leistungen zu Vergüten. Kann der Kunde die vom Anbieter empfangene  Leistung ganz oder teilweise nicht oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand  zurückgewähren, muss er dem Anbieter insoweit Schadenersatz leisten.  Verpflichtungen zur Erstattung von Zahlungen hat der Kunde innerhalb von  30 Tagen nach Absendung seiner Widerrufserklärung zu erfüllen.
> *BESONDERE HINWEISE:*
> 
> ...


Trotzdem habe ich eine EMail geschrieben das ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen möchte und bis dato habe ich keine Antwort erhalten. Heute habe ich eine EMail bekommen von Steger Inkasso (habe nichts in Google über die gefunden) und in der EMail selbst steht Steger Domainverwaltung.
Nun soll ich 69€ zahlen, was ich natürlich nicht einsehe.
Die haben nur meine Email-Adresse und meine IP, was können die damit machen? Muss ich es zahlen, oder nicht?
Wenn es nötig ist hänge ich auch in meinem nächsten beitrag die Rechnung an. 

Ich freue mich auf Tipps und Antworten.

Liebe Grüße
Flo


----------



## Goblin (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Die haben nur meine Email-Adresse und meine IP, was können die damit machen


 
Sich einrahmen und über den Kamin hängen
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Da gehts weiter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...l-net-zielt-direkt-auf-minderjaehrige-23.html



> Wenn es nötig ist hänge ich auch in meinem nächsten beitrag die Rechnung an



Einem Mailroboter ist es völlig schnuppe was Du ihm schickst


----------



## Flo94 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Erstmal danke für einen Beitrag.
Die Drohen mir ja nicht mit meiner IP, die haben die nur nochmal auf der Rechnung aufgeführt.
Die haben dort meine EMail-Adresse stehen und meine IP und halt was die haben wollen, das wars.
Katzenjens hat mir vorhin auch zurück geschrieben und meinte dann zu mir:


> Ist doch wohl klar das es der typische Dreck der Nutzlosanbieter ist, welchen  man getrost ignorieren ignorieren kann


Also kann ich mir dann keine Gedanken machen und sagen ich lösche dann einfach mal die EMails oder abspeichern und dann wenn wirklich was vom Staatsanwalt bzw. Gericht kommt alles vorweisen kann??

Greets


----------



## Goblin (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> abspeichern und dann wenn wirklich was vom Staatsanwalt bzw. Gericht kommt alles vorweisen kann??


 
Ohne Deine Adresse geht das doch gar nicht. Ausserdem ist das alles Zivilrecht,das interessiert keinen Staatsanwalt



> Gericht kommt alles vorweisen kann??


 
Der Abzocker ist in der Beweispflicht,nicht Du. Du musst gar nichts vorweisen


----------



## Flo94 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Okay. 
Ich werde mich dann mal weiter belustigen wenn die mir weitere Post bzw. EMails schicken. 
Lieben Dank.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Flo94 schrieb:


> Okay.
> Ich werde mich dann mal weiter belustigen wenn die mir weitere Post bzw. EMails schicken.


Kannst dich beruhigt zurücklehnen! Fussibär und sein Inkassoköter werden dich zwar noch eine gewisse Zeit mit dünnpfiffigen Behauptungen und Drohungen ankläffen und anknurren, aber irgendwann kehrt dann Ruhe ein. 

Tante Google kennt übrigens den (eigentlichen) Betreiber bestens! 

Auch hier gibts einen Thread:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...l-net-zielt-direkt-auf-minderjaehrige-23.html


----------



## Flo94 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Okay, danke für eure Information.
Woher weißte denn das der liebe Herr das ist?
Denn ich finde die Firma noch nicht mal in Google.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Flo94 schrieb:


> Woher weißte denn das der liebe Herr das ist?
> Denn ich finde die Firma noch nicht mal in Google.


Warum wohl? Daher gilt bei diesen Nutzlostypen der Slogan "Öfter mal was neues" (unbedarftes, welches noch nicht google-bekannt ist).

Mandys-homepage, Vivis-homepage.de, unsere-nackte-pyjamaparty.net, meine-nackte-fussball-wm2010.net und mein-erstes-mal.net hat er wohl inzwischen zurückgezogen, denn diese Seiten sind neu zu erwerben. Jetzt gehts mit Jenny und neuer Firma weiter.

Aber wenn man derart lange im "Geschäft" ist wie wir, erkennt man "bestimmte" Handschriften wie studierte "Graphologen"!


----------



## Flo94 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Aso okay, und wenn es irgendwann zuweit geht kann meine Mum mir natuerlich helfen. xP
Denn natuerlich auch ich bin "minderjaehrig"


----------



## Goblin (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Impressum



> *Impressum *
> 
> *jennys-homepage.net ist ein Service der: *
> 
> ...


 
Der Sumpf ist riesig
Google

Das übliche Bäumchen wechsle Dich Spielchen wenn man zu bekannt wird


----------



## Flo94 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Das habe ich ja auchs chon gefunden aber der Absender der Email ist nicht die Firma, von daher. ^^

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:39:36 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:36:37 ----------

Das habe ich ja auch schon gefunden aber der Absender der Email ist nicht die Firma, von daher. ^^
Okay und wenn man auf die Homepage von dem Email-Asender geht ist die echt Interessant.
Wie Sie sehen, sehen Sie nichts.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Frei nach Elvis:



> She looks like an angel
> Walks like an angel
> Talks like an angel
> But I got wise
> She's the fussi in disguise - yes she are.....


 :-D


----------



## Flo94 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hehe einfach nur Lustig diese Abzockleute.
Ich gucke regelmäßig Akte 20.10 aber naja im mom kommt wenig mit Internetabzoke oder Irre ich mich da?


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Flo94 schrieb:


> Hehe einfach nur Lustig diese Abzockleute.
> Ich gucke regelmäßig Akte 20.10 aber naja im mom kommt wenig mit Internetabzoke oder Irre ich mich da?


Da gibts schon einiges, speziell zu deinem Fall bzw. dem eigentlichen Betreiber!


----------



## Flo94 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ja aber gestren war meines erachtens nicht darüber drin, oder war was bei dem Betreibern über die Internetirrtümlichkeiten oder wie die das da nennen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Langsam wird es eben langweilig, jedes Mal vor geleerten Briefkästen Talks mit verpixelten Personen zu führen.

Aber das wird schon wieder!

Gestern war lediglich die Meinung eines Richters am OLG Münster zu der Problematik der Abofallen zu hören und zu sehen. Dieser Mann blickt voll durch, was man von sehr vielen Vertretern unserer Justiz beileibe nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Bitte differenzieren: Die Zivilgerichtsbarkeit hat in aller Regel den Durchblick.
Die Strafverfolger haben die schwarze Binde vor den Augen. 
Bis zu den Strafgerichten dringt es daher in aller Regel erst gar nicht durch.


----------



## mike1991 (16 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hi,

habe mich auch da angemeldet und erst nicht gezahlt, weil es im Internet so steht und habe jetzt eine Lohnpfändung über 284,- Euro und morgen ein Gespräch mit meinem Chef deswegen. :wall:


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Dann hast Du wohl irgendwo nicht aufgepaßt.

Vielleicht ´ne Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung unterschrieben ...
... danach einen Mahnbescheid ungelesen abgelegt ...

Eine Lohnpfändung gibts nur wenn ein Vollstreckungsbescheid beantragt wurde und der Gerichtsvollzieher nichts pfänden konnte.


Wer auf Zack ist hat da noch nie gezahlt.
Möglicherweise trifft auch das hier zu >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...eenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html#post307064

Also mach mal Butter bei die Fische und erzähl´ die *ganze* Geschichte ...



edit: Hey Goblin, der is´ ja süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß


----------



## Goblin (16 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Kann mal ein Admin den Schwachsinn löchen. Glaubt sonst noch jemand


----------



## mike1991 (16 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

echt ne tolle hilfe....
ich scan morgen den bescheid ein


----------



## Goblin (16 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Einer Mailadresse kann man keinen Lohn pfänden. Mehr muss man auf der Abzockseite nämlich nicht angeben. Hör auf hier so ein Schwachsinn zu schreiben


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Kann mal ein Admin den Schwachsinn löchen. Glaubt sonst noch jemand



Goblin, das wäre Zensur und dieses Forums nicht würdig.
Das Forum hier ist so gut aufgestellt, das verträgt auch sowas.
Es ist an uns Postern solche Poster zu entlarven und sich selbst als das darstellen zu lassen was sie sind - Dampfplauderer


----------



## Goblin (16 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Es gibt genug unerfahrene Kiddis die jeden Quatsch glauben und aus Panik zahlen. Wir waren alle mal jung


----------



## Niclas (16 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

@ mike1991

In  welchem Land  wohnst du?


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Es gibt genug unerfahrene Kiddis die jeden Quatsch glauben und aus Panik zahlen. Wir waren alle mal jung



Wenn einer in der Menge der Postings genau dieses Posting findet dann liest der auch die Antworten darauf. Zensur ist Mist weil Du Dich als Mod oder Admin angreifbar machst.
Wenn es uns nicht gelingt den Poster entweder als Lügner oder als <selfcensored PIEEEEEP> zu entlarven, dann sollten wir uns das Lehrgeld zurückzahlen lassen.
Vielleicht beißt er sich ja wirklich grade in den Arsch weil er sich wie ein Idiot hat austricksen lassen. Solche Künstler solls ja auch geben die nach "A" das "B" vergessen und hinterher ZeterMordio schreien.
Warten wir doch mal was er uns noch bringt - und das Ganze in offener Version mit Namen zur Verifizierung an die Forenbetreiber >>> Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Impressum <<< schickt.


----------



## technofreak (16 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Kann mal ein Admin den Schwachsinn  löchen.


Du meinst sicher löche*r*n. Das ist bereits im Gange...



Niclas schrieb:


> @ mike1991
> 
> In  welchem Land  wohnst du?


Das möchte ich auch gerne erfahren.


----------



## Flo94 (17 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Moin,

ich habe heute dann mal wieder Post(EMail) bekommen mit folgendem Inhalt. ^^


> Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von jennys-homepage.net,
> 
> Ihnen ist sicherlich entgangen die noch offene Rechnung zu begleichen.
> Leider ist auf unserem Konto noch keine Zahlung eingegangen.
> ...



Echt witzig, gucken wann die nächste EMail kommt. ^^
Oder ist es doch keine Abzocke? ^^

Greet

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:04:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:03:24 ----------

Moin,

ich habe heute dann mal wieder Post(EMail) bekommen mit folgendem Inhalt. ^^


> Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von jennys-homepage.net,
> 
> Ihnen ist sicherlich entgangen die noch offene Rechnung zu begleichen.
> Leider ist auf unserem Konto noch keine Zahlung eingegangen.
> ...



Echt witzig, gucken wann die nächste EMail kommt. ^^
Oder ist es doch keine Abzocke? ^^

Greet

EDIT: Was mir gerade auch aufgefallen ist. Die AGB, Widerrufsrecht & Impressum stehen nicht online, dann ist es nur nach der Anmeldung das es dort steht.


----------



## Goblin (17 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Mittels Ihrer IP Nummer, die bei der Nutzung gespeichert wurde, kann im
> Rahmen einer staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlung die hinter der IP
> stehende natürliche Person mit Anschrift ausfindig gemacht werden.
> 
> ...


 
Kein seriöser Anbieter würde in einer Mahnung so ein Unfug schreiben. Vertragssachen sind Zivilrecht. Das interessiert keinen Staatsanwalt. Zum Betrug gehört immer Vorsatz


----------



## Flo94 (17 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Moin,

okay, dann warte ich mal auf die nächste EMail. Ich hab es schon meine Mum erzaehlt. Ich speicher auch so die EMails, denn wenn was passiert was wahrscheinlich nicht der Fall ist habe ich die trotzdem. ^^


----------



## Goblin (17 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Das passiert,mehr nicht
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Hippo (17 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Flo94 schrieb:


> ... Ich hab es schon meine Mum erzaehlt...



Also ich gestehe daß ich bei solchen Sätzen immer grinsen muß und an mein Gefühl denke wie meine Mutter bei ihrem damals 15j. Sohn ein Naggichheft fand und es diesem mit der süffisanten Bemerkung überreichte: "Hab´ ich beim Saubermachen gefunden ..." :sun:


----------



## Flo94 (17 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Moin,

ich grinse auch bei sowas, aber ich erzaehle meiner Mum fast alles. xD
Außer ein paar Sachen.*g


----------



## technofreak (17 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



mike1991 schrieb:


> ich scan morgen den bescheid ein


und? ich warte ..
 ( auch noch auf die Antwort auf die Frage,  in welchem Land sich das angeblich abgespielt hat )

PS: mike1991  Letzte Aktivität: Gestern 21:34:43


----------



## Slide139 (18 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

[noparse]Hab da was schönes soll ich Zahlen oder nicht ?! lg Slide139 ne Antwort wäre cool 

Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von www.jennys-erste-stripversuche.net
Bitte Überweisen Sie den offenen Betrag von 74,- Euro per EU-Standardüberweisung mittels IBAN und BIC.

Sie haben die 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei www.jennys-erste-stripversuche.net per E-Mail erworben.
Ihre IP Adresse, Zeit des Vertragsabschlusses sowie der Name des Providers wurden beim Erwerb gespeichert und auf unserem Server protokolliert.
Sie haben folgendes akzeptiert:
*Durch Betätigung des Buttons "weiter ab 18!", kaufen Sie eine 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei www.jennys-erste-stripversuche.net. (siehe Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen)
Die 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft kostet 69,- Euro.
Dieser Hinweis ist auf unserer Internetseite in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen lesbar.

Ebenfalls haben Sie unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen durch setzen des Häkchens und drücken des "weiter ab 18!" Buttons akzeptiert (siehe Bild). 







In den AGBs wird ebenfalls nochmals auf den Preis hingewiesen. 

Bitte beachten Sie Absatz 3, Punkt 2 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen auf www.jennys-erste-stripversuche.net: 

*Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat (§ 312 d Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BGB), das ist insbesondere der Fall, wenn der Kunde den Button ----"weiter ab 18!"---- betätigt hat, wodurch er auch seine volle Geschäftsfähigkeit bestätigt.* 


W i c h t i g e r   H i n w e i s: 


Da unser Erotik-Service in letzter Zeit häufig illegal missbraucht worden ist, sehen wir uns gezwungen, bei Nichtzahlung, einen Strafantrag bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft aufzugeben.

Diesen Aufwand nehmen wir gerne auf uns, da wir nicht gewillt sind, unser Service kostenlos zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Mittels Ihrer IP Nummer, die bei der Nutzung gespeichert wurde, kann im Rahmen einer staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlung die hinter der IP stehende natürliche Person mit Anschrift ausfindig gemacht werden. 

Wer einen Vertrag schließt und dabei seiner Verpflichtung nicht nachzukommen gedenkt, macht sich zumindest eines versuchten Betruges strafbar. Dieser Umstand genügt, um eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu erstatten. 

Wir behalten uns entsprechende Schritte bei Verweigerung der Zahlung vor.

Da Sie nachweislich diesen Dienst in Anspruch genommen haben, bitten wir Sie den Betrag umgehend zu überweisen, um weitere Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten zu vermeiden. 

Bedenken Sie, dass einige Banken länger brauchen um zu buchen, daher zahlen Sie bitte so schnell wie möglich. 

Kontoinformation: 

Inhaber: [ edit ] 
Kontoführende Bank: Steiermärkische Bank
IBAN: AT 75 20815 0000 4304 325
BIC: STSPAT2G

Nach Zahlungseingang ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns beendet.


Vielen Dank

Steger Domainverwaltung
Schulstraße 38
09125 Chemnitz
Amtsgericht Chemnitz


Am 17.11.2010 16:21, schrieb [ edit] : 
#cg_msg_content #mid_946514_59762_qm_web28308_mail_ukl_yahoo_com div {margin:0px;}Gibts auch ne ordentliche Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl ?!!!?
Auserdem, wurde überhaupt gesagt, dass ein Betrag zu zahlen ist !?
Davon habe ich nichts gesehen auf der Seite !!

​ [/noparse]


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hallo Slide,
das was Du bekommen hast ist der übliche Mahnpupsmüll den Du hier im Forum tausendfach findest. Da bist Du nicht allein, nicht der erste und nicht der letzte der auf sowas reinfällt. Juristisch hinten und vorne nicht haltbar.

Der Unterschied ist lediglich in drei Punkten feststellbar

a) der Name des Mahnpupsers
b) der Name des Opfers
c) das Datum

Lies Dir mal den Thread hier durch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-des-abos-bei-flirtfair-de-13.html#post325933 und die Links in meiner Signatur.
Dann wirst Du feststellen daß für Panik überhaupt kein Grund besteht.
Zum letzten Punkt "Hab nix gesehen ..." haben wir hier einen speziellen Link >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Also lehn Dich zurück und entscheide nach der Lektüre was Du tun wirst


----------



## Goblin (18 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> *Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat (§ 312 d Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BGB), das ist insbesondere der Fall, wenn der Kunde den Button ----"weiter ab 18!"---- betätigt hat, wodurch er auch seine volle Geschäftsfähigkeit bestätigt.*


 
So ein Blödsinn. Das Widerrufsrecht wurde bereits am 4.8.2009 geändert

Aber weiterhin gilt das hier

So schnappt die Falle zu
Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle

Sollte Mahnmüll vom Inkassokläffer kommen. Ab in den Müll damit. Der will nur spielen
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 
　
Damit wird auch gerne gedroht. Alles Schwachsinn
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 
　
Solltest Du auf die Idee kommen zu Schreibseln. Vergiss es. Juckt die Nutzlosen nicht die Bohne
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?
　
Wenn du gerne schreibst,mach lieber das hier
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen
　
Das passiert,wenn man nicht reagiert
Stories zum Schmunzeln


*Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen der nicht reagiert hat. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten*


----------



## Slide139 (18 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

@ Hippo 

also werde ich nicht zahlen, deiner Meinung nach  ?!

Das Geld sitzt ja bei keinem locker in der Tasche und vorallem nicht für so ein Mist !

lg Slide


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Tststs ...
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist doch verboten ...
Aber mein Widerspruchsgeist hält sich grade extrem in Grenzen


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Slide139 schrieb:


> also werde ich nicht zahlen


Guter Entschluss, der mit den Empfehlungen der Verbraucherzentrale konform geht! 

Übrigens: Der Mahntext dieses Unternehmens entspricht haarklein dem Mist, den die United Payment Ltd. jahrelang als Drohung für diverse "Softerotik-Seiten" verbreitete. Daher ist davon auszugehen, dass auch hier derselbe Potsdamer "Macher" dahintersteckt, der auch bereits mit den Seiten vivis-homepage.de, pyjamagirls.de, nackte-weiber.de, nackte-wm2010.net, Janamaus.de, mein-erstes-mal.net, Hasimaus.de, Mandymaus.de und Jennymaus.de überwiegend Kinder und Jugendliche abzocken wollte.

Auch hier wurde über diese Masche bereits berichtet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-mal-net-zielt-direkt-auf-minderjaehrige.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/59975-united-payment-limited-muss-ich-zahlen.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-mal-net-zielt-direkt-auf-minderjaehrige.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-wegen-pyjamagirls-de-schwimmbadspiel-de.html


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ich habe auch zwischenzeitlich Post von denen bekommen:
Anfang des Monats muss es passiert sein, als ich in völliger geistiger Umnachtung über die IP-Adresse eines österreichischen Providers einen rechtskräftigen Vertrag mit denen geschlossen haben soll. Als Hesse frage ich mich echt, wie ich da dran oder hingekommen sein kann. Ich weiß es nicht mehr - Das wird aber sicherlich so stimmen...

Sind die flüchtig?
Zwar erhalte ich die Mails von einer DE-Adresse, allerdings sitzen die laut Mahnschreiben von heute angeblich nicht mehr in Chemnitz, sondern in Chur in der Schweiz. Es ist einfach eine dreiste Form moderner Wegelagerei, wobei man sie fast bescheiden nennen mag. Schließlich betteln sie nur einmalig um Geld und dann hat man sie angeblich von der Backe.

Da werfe ich mein Geld um die Weihnachtszeit lieber in die Fußgängerzone...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> ...allerdings sitzen die laut Mahnschreiben von heute angeblich nicht mehr in Chemnitz, sondern in Chur


Irgend wie habe ich bislang den Faden noch nicht gefunden, da ich die richtige Domain bislang noch nicht gelesen habe. Geht es um die j***-home***.net? Lt. Impressum sind die doch aber in deiner Nachbarschaft: :-D



> Media Service Ltd
> Lyonerstraße 14
> 60528 Frankfurt


----------



## technofreak (23 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> allerdings sitzen die laut Mahnschreiben von heute angeblich nicht mehr in Chemnitz, sondern in Chur in der Schweiz.


"laut Mahnschreiben"  muß nichts  mit irgendeiner Registrierung zu tun haben
 oder seit wann sind solche Angaben  verbindlich?

In Deutschland dem >> Abzockerparadies wohl am  allerwenigsten...


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Geht es um die j***-home***.net?


Ja,  geht es offensichtlich!

Eine Anmeldung dort ist jedenfalls unverbindlich und für "reingefallene"  völlig ungefährlich! Ein Zahlungsanspruch ergibt sich aus einer  Anmeldung dort nicht. Man braucht ohnehin nur eine eMailadresse  anzugeben und gegen wen sollte sich dieser Anspruch dann auch richten,  gegen das eMailfach in Russland (wie bei mir z. B.)?

Außerdem, der Anbieter gibt bei der Anmeldung keinen Hinweis darauf,  dass er Kosten für sein unglaublich exklusives und toll aufbereitetes  Angebot haben möchte. Allenfalls die durch Häkchensetzen zu  bestätigenden AGB geben Aufschluss darüber, dass der magere "Dienst" was  kosten soll. Die AGB aber blendet der Anbieter gelegentlich gekonnt aus  und außerdem muss kein Mensch was zahlen, nur weil es versteckt in  irgend welchen kopierten AGB rumsteht, siehe >  HIER <: 





> ....müssen Sie nicht bezahlen, wenn die  Preisangabe nur in den  Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gestanden hat. Das hat das Landgericht  Hanau mit Urteil vom 07.12.2007 entschieden  (Az. 9 O 870/07).



Damit hat sich die eingehende Frage beantwortet, oder? 



Flo94 schrieb:


> ich bin ca. vor 2 oder 3 Wochen auf die Seite  jennys-homepage.net gelandet, und habe mich mal Angemeldet, da dort  niergendswo Kosten standen da man 'n neugieriger Mensch ist.
> 
> Nun soll ich 69€ zahlen, was ich natürlich nicht einsehe.
> Die haben nur meine Email-Adresse und meine IP, was können die damit  machen? Muss ich es zahlen, oder nicht?



Übrigens, die Widerrufsbelehrung muss man sich auch selbst auf der  Website suchen. Da die einem nach der Anmeldung nicht zur dauerhaften  Speicherung übermittelt wird, würde das Widerrufsrecht dauerhaft  gelten. Doch bei diesem Anbieter kann man ernsthaft annehmen, dass  dessen rechtliche Unerfahrenheit wohl ziemlich weit vorn steht, mit dem  lohnt es sich nicht einmal gar nicht, sich mit ihm auseinander zu  setzen.


----------



## abc_inkognito (23 November 2010)

*Steuerfahndung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe kürzlich eine komische Rechnung und inzwischen eine Mahnung bekommen beides per Mail. Der Seitenbetreiber mit Sitz in Frankfurt möchte wohl weder seine Steuernummer, noch seinen Handelsregistereintrag veröffentlichen. Allerdings ist das auch eine Ltd. Im Netz finde ich eher weniger dazu.

Die Rechnung, die von einer anderen (schweizer) Firma gestellt wurde, enthält keine MwSt. Wo und an welche Behörden kann man das Konstrukt möglichst online verpfeiffen? 

VG, abc


----------



## Hippo (23 November 2010)

*AW: Steuerfahndung*

Nix online - Kopie machen und ans zuständige Finanzamt schicken.
Die sind immer noch die Gierigste aller Behörden

BTW - gehts dabei um ´ne Abofalle oder sowas?


----------



## abc_inkognito (23 November 2010)

*AW: Steuerfahndung*

Naja, nur war ich nie auf der Seite - also eher ein Bauernfangversuch.

Betreiber laut AGB: Premium Media Ltd, Lyoner Str. 14, FFM - Google und das Handelsregister finden nichts. Vllt. fahre ich am Freitag mal vorbei und gucke, ob da ein Briefkasten drann ist.

Rechnungsstellung: Steger Domainverwaltung, Pulvermühlenstr. 20, Chur. Schreiben auch noch Amtsgericht Chur drunter. Wär vielleicht auch eine Adresse an die man das weiterleiten könnte.

Bliebe noch das Registergericht FFM.

Die Domains sind laut whois von 1API GmbH und ALANTRON BILISIM LTD registriert. Achso, man war sich in den Rechnungen nicht so sicher, obs jennys-homepage oder jennys-erste-stripversuche waren. 

VG, abc


----------



## Hippo (23 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Zur Zahlungspflicht muß ich Dir glaube ich nichts mehr erzählen ...

Brief an das Schweizer Gericht? Warum nicht ...
Da machste nix verkehrt oder kaputt zumal die Schweizer nicht ganz so weichgespült sind wie unsere Anklagebehörden.
Aber wie ich schon schrieb, die haben (zumindest nach außen) einen Firmensitz in D und da erscheint mir das Amt für moderne Christenverfolgung die vielversprechendste Adresse um denen etwas Feuer unterm Hintern zu machen. Nicht wirklich erfolgversprechend, aber besser als nix

edit: 
Die Idee mit dem Nachgucken ob ein Briefkasten dran ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Kamera nicht vergessen !


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2010)

*AW: Steuerfahndung*



abc_inkognito schrieb:


> ...nur war ich nie auf der Seite


...ist nachvollziehbar. Immerhin wird lediglich eine eMailadresse zur Anmeldung benötigt und ob es danach überhaupt noch notwendig ist, den Link in der eMail zur Anmeldebestätigung zu betätigen, kann durchaus bezweifelt werden. Im Umkehrschluss heißt das, dass jeder xbeliebige Internetnutzer deine eMailadresse dort hätte eintragen können, logischer Weise natürlich auch der Anbieter selbst.


----------



## sven1992 (26 November 2010)

*Jennys-Homepage*

Hi Leute,

habe mich auch dummerweise dort angemeldet und jetzt per Post eine Mahnung bekommen:unzufrieden:, meine Mutter hat mit dem Rechtschutz telefoniert und der hat gemeint es kann sehr wohl ein Vertrag zustandegekommen sein.
Montag haben wir einen Termin dort.


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Dann würde ich mal vorsorglich hier in dem und anderen Abofallenthreads stöbern und mich guuuuuuuuuuuuut vorinformieren.
Mich deucht daß Dein Rechtsschutz nicht ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit ist und ein wenig Nachhilfe angezeigt ist
Lies auch mal in den Links unten in meiner Signatur, da stehen viel nützliche Sachen drin...
Und druck Dir vielleicht vor dem Termin die Link-Infos aus und nimmm diese Info mit zu Deinem Termin.
Sei Dir sicher, hier im Forum findest Du das geballte Wissen aus 5-10 Jahren Erfahrung mit solchen Firmen. Die alten Hasen hier die die ganze Info zusammengetragen haben wissen wovon sie schreiben


----------



## Goblin (26 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> per Post eine Mahnung bekommen


 
Wie soll das denn gehen ? Da muss man doch nur eine Mailadresse angeben. Aus welchen Land kommst du ?



> mit dem Rechtschutz telefoniert und der hat gemeint es kann sehr wohl ein Vertrag zustandegekommen sein


 
Wechselt die Versicherung

Hab zur Zeit leider einen Schnupfen und kann nicht richtig riechen 

PS -  Mike 1991 bzw Sven 1992,wo bleibt eigentlich der Scan vom Bescheid


----------



## steel (29 November 2010)

*Steger-Inkasso / Jennys-homepage.de*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen.
Ein Arbeitskollege hat sich mit meinem Computer in der Firma auf der Seite http://www.jennys-homepage.net angemeldet und das mit meiner gmx email addi.
Plötzlich bekomme ich eine mail von Steger-Inkasso. Dieser schickt mir eine Rechung in Höhe von €67,00 für die Nutzung von 1 Monat Softerotik.
Als ich das sah bin ich fast von Stuhl gefallen. In bin zwar drauf gekommen wer mir dies angetan hat, jedoch ändert dies momentan nichts an der Situation. Heute bekam ich auch ein Mahnung und weiß nicht mehr wie ich reagieren soll. Definitiv hatte ich nichts mit dem Plötzsinn zu tun, habe es nicht genutzt usw.
Bitte Dringend um Antwort


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2010)

*AW: Steger-Inkasso / Jennys-homepage.de*



steel schrieb:


> ... In bin zwar drauf gekommen wer mir dies angetan hat, jedoch ändert dies momentan nichts an der Situation.



Arbeitskollege >>> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






steel schrieb:


> ...Heute bekam ich auch ein Mahnung und *weiß nicht mehr wie ich reagieren soll.* Definitiv hatte ich nichts mit dem Plötzsinn zu tun, habe es nicht genutzt usw.



Die Links in meiner Signatur lesen und dann diesen Thread hier
Du wirst feststellen daß sich Dein Fall nur in drei Punkten von den anderen unterscheidet:
a) im Datum
b) im Arbeitskollegen der das eingebrockt hat 
c) Deiner Blödheit gleich zwei (oder mehr) Paßwörter bekannt gemacht zu haben >>> Paßwörter am PC und GMX ändern und besser drauf aufpassen - so hätte auch ein legaler Vertrag entstehen können und Du hättest dann u.U. gewaltig Probleme




steel schrieb:


> Bitte Dringend um Antwort



Schon erledigt - s.o.


----------



## steel (29 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hallo Hippo,

Danke für deine Antwort, jedoch erläutere mir mal Punkt c genauer.

besten dank,


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2010)

*AW: Steger-Inkasso / Jennys-homepage.de*



Hippo schrieb:


> c) Deiner Blödheit gleich zwei (oder mehr) Paßwörter bekannt gemacht zu haben >>> Paßwörter am PC und GMX ändern und besser drauf aufpassen - so hätte auch ein legaler Vertrag entstehen können und Du hättest dann u.U. gewaltig Probleme



zu c1) dürfte wohl klar sein ...
zu c2) Nicht jeder übers Internet abgeschlossene Vertrag ist eine Abofalle wie bei "Jennys Homepage" oder ähnlichen Seiten. Wenn jetzt so ein netter Zeitgenosse wie Dein Arbeitskollege dann vielleicht noch Deine Kontonummer hat kann er problemlos auf Deinen Namen z.B. bei einem Elektronikversender bestellen und an seine Adresse liefern lassen. Die Bestätigungsmail des Versenders eleminiert er dann gleich wieder direkt online damit Du nichts mitkriegst und wenn Du dann noch Deine Kontoauszüge nicht kontrollierst bist Du aus der Widerrufsfrist raus und der Vertrag ist erstmal gültig.
Du kannst dann nur noch auf dem Zivilklageweg die Kohle vom Verursacher zurückfordern mit allem Bohei der dann notwendig ist und entsprechend auch Nerven kostet. Strafantrag kannst Du dann zwar auch stellen aber das bringt Dir Dein Geld auch nicht zurück wenn der Gauner nix hat


----------



## steel (29 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Habe ich wirklich nichts zu befürchten ?
Schließlich weiß der durch den Provider u. die IP bei welcher Firma ich arbiete.

Danke,


----------



## Rebreak (29 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



steel schrieb:


> Habe ich wirklich nichts zu befürchten ?
> Schließlich weiß der durch den Provider u. die IP bei welcher Firma ich arbiete.
> 
> Danke,


 
Und wie soll er durch die IP an Deine Firma oder Adresse kommen??? 
Die Daten bekommt er nur, wenn eine besonders schwere Straftat vorliegt, was ja bei Dir sicher nicht in Frage kommt.
Also ganz entspannt nach hinten lehnen und alle Schreiben einfach in die blaue Tonne entsorgen.


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ja und?
Deswegen wird ein Vertrag nicht vertragiger nur weil der Abzocker die IP kennt (ich gehe mal davon aus daß Deine Firma eine statische IP hat und keine dynamische)
Mist bleibt Mist auch wenn Du ihn mit einer Zuckerhülle umgibst 
Meinst Du daß sich der automatische Mahnpupsrechner die Mühe macht der IP nachzugehen und prüft ob es eine statische IP ist und dann über den AG weiterpupst? Aber nicht wirklich ...
Und selbst dann kanns Deinem AG wurscht sein weil Dein Name genannt ist und eine IP löst schon mal gleich gar keine Zahlungspflicht aus. Wobei wir wieder bei der Sorgfaltspflicht im Umgang mit Paßwörtern sind.
Das wäre der einzige Punkt der mir im Zusammenhang mit dem AG Sorgen machen würde. Wärst Du mein Arbeitnehmer würdest Du einen derartigen Einlauf kriegen inkl. Abmahnung daß Du nur so brummst (bei mir hättest Du Zugriff auf sensible Kundendaten).
Zieh Deine Lehren aus dem Vorfall und bessere Dich 


@Rebreak 
Wenn der AG eine statische IP hat ist sie relativ leicht rauszukriegen.
Die Klärung ist nur dann schwierig und ohne Provider praktisch unmöglich wenn es eine dynamische IP ist wie sie üblicherweise bei kleineren Firmen oder Privatleuten verwendet werden


----------



## steel (29 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Er weiß aber den Internetprovider und dieser heißt gleich wie Firma bei der ich arbeite. Auch den Standort kennt er dadurch.


----------



## Goblin (29 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Liest du vorm Schreiben auch mal ? Hippo hat doch alles erkärt. Selbst wenn sie deine Adresse hätten,was ist so schlimm daran ?

Eine IP beweist keinen Vertragsschluss. Wer nicht zahlt,kann seine Kohle behalten


----------



## Neinei (29 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

So zu meiner Schande muss ich eingestehen, dass auch ich auf diese miesen <<<"zensiert">>> reingefallen bin!
Hab dann auch diese nette Mail von denen bekommen...



> Sehr geehrter Kunde!
> 
> Anbei senden wir Ihnen Ihre  Rechnung für die Mitgliedschaft bei www.jennys-homepage.net.
> 
> ...


Wie ich schön herausgehoben habe, haben mich dann meine angeblichen Anmeldedaten beim 3. mal drüberschaun dann doch etwas stutzig gemacht!

Da ich mich schon seit Jahren mit Internet auseinandersetze und schon auf einigen LAN-Partys war ist mir durchaus bekannt wie eine IP-Adresse aussieht.
Allerdings ist mir noch keine in Form von "*84115179168*" begenet:-D
Normalerweise sollte eine IP-Adresse Punkte dazwischen beinhalten.
Als nächstes aufgefallen ist mir der angebliche Internetprovider:
"*Telekabel Graz*" Also das kommt mir doch schon selten dämlich vor:
1. Weil ich nicht wüsste, wie ich als in Deutschland lebender Deutscher an einen Internetanschluss von einem Grazer (österreichischer) Internetprovider käme
2. Weil mein Internetprovider Kabel-BW ist, wie ich sehr wohl weiß!

Zuerst dachte ich mir, dass meine Kaspersky Internet Security mich im Internet "verschleiert" hätte (wär mir aber neu, denn soweit ich weiß hinterlässt man auf jeder Seite die man besucht seine IP-Adresse; die Admins aus diesem Forum müssten die auch an diesen Beitrag angehängt sehen können); aber dann bin ich auf die Internetseite:
"Wie ist meine IP-Adresse?" (bei der ich gelegentlich auch schon einen Speedcheck gemacht hatte) bzw "Wie ist meine IP Adresse: IP anzeigen - WieIstMeineIP.NET" und hab mir dort meine IP-Adresse samt Provider anzeigen lassen.

Lustigerweise schaffen es diese Seiten mir tatsächlich meine richtige IP-Adresse und Provider anzuzeigen.

Folglich ist das Mahnschreiben purer Schwachsinn in dem die Herren es nicht mal auf die Reihe bekommen die richtige IP-Adresse dazuzuschreiben (die wie schon berichtet) ihnen auch nichts weiter bringen würde!

In dem Emails von dem Steger-Inkassounternehmen wird so gern auf das vorzeitig erlischende Wiederrufsrecht gepocht, allerdings habe ich dazu auch einen schönen Artikel auf der Seite der Verbraucherzentrale gefunden in dem steht:



> *Wann erlischt das Widerrufsrecht?* Seit August  2009 gilt eine neue Rechtslage: Untergeschobene Abonnements können  nunmehr innerhalb von 14 Tagen widerrufen werden - auch wenn mit der  Durchführung der Dienstleistung bereits begonnen wurde. Das bedeutet:  Auch wer bereits ein Programm heruntergeladen hat, kann den restlichen  Abovertrag noch widerrufen.
> 
> *Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt erst, wenn der Vertrag vor Ablauf der 14  Tage vollständig erfüllt wurde* - also z.B. bei einer einmaligen  Dienstleistung, die sofort in Anspruch genommen wurde. Bislang war es  so, dass Verbraucher nicht mehr widerrufen konnten, sobald sie den  Download gestartet hatten.


(Quelle: "http://www.vz-bawue.de/UNIQ129104089707652/link462011A.html")
Da das Angebot/der Vertrag sich allerdings auf 30 Tage beschränkt kann man sehr wohl noch innerhalb der 14 Tage diesen wiederrufen!
Mal ganz davon abegesehn, dass sie nicht wirklich auf das Wiederrufsrecht hingewiesen haben, wie sie es hätten müssen.

Ich glaube, man könnte so noch eine ganze Weile weitermachen mit den Fehlern, die diese miesen <<<"zensiert">>> machen, aber das reicht jez glaub ich mal!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht weiter reagieren auf die Mails.
Habe zu Beginn den Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale hingeschickt und in einer weiteren Mail darauf hingewiesen, dass das Wiederrufsrecht nicht so einfach erlischen kann, aber da ich eh nur computergenerierte Emails zuückbekomme spar ich mir jetzt auch diese Mühe!

Mal abwarten, was da noch so weiter kommt =)

Andere die schon länger von diesen Leuten genervt werden können ja gerne mal posten, ob da noch was kam, oder was da noch so kam.

Würde mich interessieren ;D

Grüße
Flo


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Also ich entnehme Deinem Posting daß Du Dich entgegen der Vielzahl neuer Poster durchaus schon informiert hast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Zu dem was kommen kann lies mal das hier ...
Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki

Die Steigerung "Antrag auf Verbringung des Schuldners ins Fegefeuer" wurde bisher nicht in freier Wildbahn beobachtet obwohl das in den Pamphleten der inkassovatikanischen Kongregation immer wieder aufs schärfste angedroht wird


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> über die IP-Adresse eines  österreichischen Providers





Neinei schrieb:


> Internetanschluss von einem Grazer (österreichischer) Internetprovider


2 deutsche Rechnungsempfänger mit österreichischen IP? Ob das Zufall ist? :gruebel:


----------



## Neinei (29 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ja ich fand das Thema dann doch so interessant, dass ich mir mal einige Stunden Zeit genommen habe mich darüber nähers zu informieren 
Ärgerlich fand ich, dass eine individuelle Beratung bei der Verbraucherzentrale per Email 19€ kostet und die telefonischer Beratung 1,75€/min kostet.
Gut in diesem Fall kann man sich das getrost sparen, aber wenn das jetzt ein etwas strittigerer Fall wäre, würde mich das schon nerven.

Allerdings muss man der Verbraucherschutzzentrale zugute halten, dass sie alle relevanten Infos, die 99% der Fälle eigentlich abdecken schon kostenlos online zur Verfügung stellen und außerdem ausdrücklich auf die Kosten und das Wiederrufsrecht hinweisen! Vorallem aber bekommt man da dann denke ich mal eine kompetente Beratung und nicht son Schmu, wie das die Abzockerfirmen anbieten, wo man letztendlich für 2 Sandkörnen 150€ zahlen muss, was absolut nicht im Verhältnis steht!


Danke, das Dreieck hab ich unter anderem auch vorher schon gefunden gehabt 
Mich hat jez mehr die Feinheiten interessiert (wie ich sie bei mir aus der Mail gepult hab, wie z.B. den österreichischen Provider etc.):-D

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:59:36 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:57:42 ----------




Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> 2 deutsche Rechnungsempfänger mit österreichischen IP? Ob das Zufall ist? :gruebel:



Naja, die benutzen ja sowieso standartisierte Emails und wahrscheinlich waren sie zu faul auch noch IP und Provider zu ändern und ham gedacht, des merken eh nur die wenigsten ;D
Nutzer mussten sie ja zwangsläufig ändern, sonst würde das ja wirklich absolut niemand ernst nehmen :-D

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:06:04 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:59:36 ----------

Achja, was ich jetzt ganz vergessen hatte zu erzählen, war wie ich zu der Seite gekommen bin!
Das war ja das dreisteste, was mir je begegnet ist!

Eines Tages hat mich eine (mir scheinbar unbekannte) Person mich auf Facebook als Freund geaddet.
Da diese Person allerdings auf meiner Schule war, akzeptierte ich um das volle Profil einsehen zu können.
Half mir allerdings nicht groß weiter...
Urplötzlich kamen dann von ihr selbst bei ihr in regelmäßigen Abständen Pinnwandeinträge, die auf die Seite "jennys-homepage.net" verwiesen.

Auf diese Art bin ich auf dieser Abzockerseite gelangt!

Hab diese Person jetzt blockiert (nachdem ich sie schon ne ganze Weile wieder gelöscht hatte) und sie an Facebook gemeldet, da ich mir zu 100% sicher bin, dass diese Person gar nicht existiert.
(Hat auch als Profilbild son halbnacktes Model drin; wäre wahrscheins sogar noch freizügiger gewesen, wenn Facebook dies zulassen würde)


----------



## Goblin (29 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> dem Steger-Inkassounternehmen


 
Dieses Inkassounternehmen gibt es nicht



> aber da ich eh nur computergenerierte Emails zuückbekomme


 
Genau so ist es. Das kann man aber vielen hier nicht begreiflich machen. Die denken wirklich dass da jemand sitzt und Mails beatwortet



> ob da noch was kam, oder was da noch so kam


 
Das Dreieck kennste ja schon


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Neinei schrieb:


> Mich hat jez mehr die Feinheiten interessiert (wie ich sie bei mir aus der Mail gepult hab, wie z.B. den österreichischen Provider etc.):-D



Dann hättst die Frage ein bißchen anders stellen müssen 
Ich hatte sie so verstanden daß Du wissen willst was nach dem ersten Mahnpups weiter passiert


----------



## Neinei (29 November 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Dann tut mir das leid, war wohl etwas doof formuliert
Ich meinte das deswegen, weil sich hier ja auch noch einige andere Opfer befinden, die das Problem schon ne ganze Weile haben und da hätte mich interessiert, ob da noch mehr so Dummheiten gekommen wären 

Ich hab übrigens gerade mal des PDF im Anhang angeschaut (die angeblich Rechnung).
Amüsant daran ist, dass meine Name meine Email-Adresse ist und meiner Anschrift ist die (falsche) Ip-Adresse + Provider und Datum:-D


----------



## Thomas1982 (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hallo :-p,

glücklicherweise bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen, sonst hätte ich wohl auch schon gezahlt... Steger Inkasso schreibt mir pünktlich einmal in der Woche.
Heut kam folgende Mail, was sagt ihr dazu? :

       Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von jennys-erste-stripversuche.net,

da wir bis heute trotz mehrmaliger Mahnungen immer noch keinen
Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verzeichnen konnten, sehen wir uns  nunmehr
gezwungen, binnen der nächsten 5 Werktage die zuständigen
Strafverfolgungsbehörden einzuschalten.

Wie Ihnen bereits bekannt ist, wurden sämtliche Verbindungen, Eingaben und
Nutzungen auf unserem Server protokolliert.

Ebenfalls werden wir die Herausgabe aller nötigen Verbindungsdaten mit
Hilfe der Staatsanwaltschaft anfordern lassen, dadurch kann nachgewiesen
werden, wer wann welche E-mails abgeholt bzw. bestätigt hat.

Ihre Anmeldedaten:

_[...edit...]_
Internetprovider Deutsche Telekom IP Adresse 84132194185
Anmeldezeitpunkt 16.10.2010 09:46


Bitte überweisen Sie den noch offenen Betrag von 104,- Euro
(Mitgliedsgebühr inkl. Mahnspesen) innerhalb von 7 Tagen auf folgendes
Konto:

Bankverbindung:

Inhaber: STEGER
Kontoführende Bank: Wirecard Bank
Kto.Nr.: 16016
BLZ: 51230800

und geben Sie als Betreff Ihre Kundennummer 1910460 an, damit wir den
Betrag richtig zuordnen können.

Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der EU:

Inhaber: STEGER
Kontoführende Bank: Wirecard Bank
IBAN: DE50512308000000016016
BIC: WIREDEMM
Betreff: 1910460

Beachten Sie bitte, dass im Falle eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren -
erhebliche Kosten - und weitere Nachteile wie negativer Schufa-Eintrag,
Zwangsvollstreckung, Kontopfändung und Lohnpfändung auf Sie zukommen.

Durch die unverzügliche Überweisung auf unser Geschäftskonto können Sie
diese unschöne Angelegenheit endlich aus der Welt schaffen, andernfalls
müssen Sie mit den oben genannten Konsequenzen und negativen Auswirkungen
rechnen.

Wir fordern Sie auf, die Rechnung von insgesamt 104,- Euro zu bezahlen, es
handelt sich hierbei um einen einmaligen Betrag.
Nach Zahlungseingang ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns
beendet.
Sollten Sie schon bezahlt haben, können Sie diese Mahnung als
gegenstandslos betrachten.


Vielen Dank

STEGER Domainverwaltung





Liebe Grüße


----------



## Goblin (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Heut kam folgende Mail, was sagt ihr dazu


 
Schwachsinn



> da wir bis heute trotz mehrmaliger Mahnungen immer noch keinen
> Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verzeichnen konnten, sehen wir uns nunmehr
> gezwungen, binnen der nächsten 5 Werktage die zuständigen
> Strafverfolgungsbehörden einzuschalten.
> ...


 
Was die Staatsanwaltschaft mit Zivilrecht zu tun hat entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Zahlungsverweigerung bei einer Nutzlosseite ist nicht strafbar. Müsste unser Fussibär eigentlich wissen



> Steger Inkasso


 
Gibt es nicht


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



			
				Fussibär schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenfalls werden wir die Herausgabe aller nötigen Verbindungsdaten mit
> Hilfe der Staatsanwaltschaft anfordern lassen


Google weiss - es ist der Fussibär, der wieder einmal dahintersteckt! Aus Indizien wurde Gewißheit.


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Oder es hat jemand von ihm kopiert. Scheint ja auch keine schlechte Idee zu sein, denn immerhin will dem Potsdamer ja niemand wirklich was und die Brandenburger Behörden haben dem Bürschchen schon seit Jahren anscheinend einen dauerhaften Persilschein ausgestellt.


----------



## Goblin (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Interessant

Abofalle Premium Media Service Ltd.: jennys-homepage.net


----------



## Neinei (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Achja, vielleicht noch als Ergänzung hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die Verbraucherschutzzentrale Baden-Württemberg über diese Seite informiert.

Damit kann dann vielleicht anderen verzweifelten schneller geholfen werden und diese Herren <<<"zensiert">>> bekommen nicht so viel Geld in den Rachen geschoben!


----------



## Goblin (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Damit kann dann vielleicht anderen verzweifelten schneller geholfen werden


 
Man kann sich selber helfen indem man nicht zahlt und den Mahnmüll in die Tonne kloppt. Die meisten VZ wirken ehr hilflos als helfend


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Neinei schrieb:


> ...noch als Ergänzung hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die Verbraucherschutzzentrale Baden-Württemberg über diese Seite informiert.
> 
> Damit kann dann vielleicht anderen verzweifelten schneller geholfen werden


Wohl kaum! die VZen kennen das Problem schon seit Jahren und selbst deren Bundesverband ist offensichtlich nicht dazu im Stande, für Rechtssicherheit der Verbraucher zu sorgen - wie auch? Heute kann vor Jenny gewarnt werden, doch morgen schon heißt sie Sylvi oder so und schon müsste das Rad neu erfunden werden. Für die Verbraucherzentralen sind diese Internetfallen ein leidiges Übel. Nur, die haben noch ganz andere Probleme auch zu erörtern und da scheinen diese Pillepallesachen nur noch ein verschwindendes Randthema zu sein.


----------



## placebo82 (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

hallo zusammen...

Ich bin auch ein Opfer der lieben Jenny... 
Verstehe ic dies richtig: Auch mit korrektem Provider und korrekter IP können die mir nichts anhaben, auch wenn ich die doofen Bilchen angesehen haben (die übrigens nie im Leben 69€ wert wären...).

Ich wohne in der Schweiz und frage mih einfach, ob es hier auch so ist wie in Deutschland...


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

...auch in der Schweiz bedürfen Verträge einer ordnungsgemäßen Verbindlichkeit. Hier liegt es (egal wie man es dreht oder wendet) nicht vor, so dass niemasl ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag dadurch entstehen kann, nur weil man ein paar Bilder anguckt und seine eMailadresse hergibt. Außerdem, das mit dem Provider ist doch völlig egal, denn auch die schweizer ISP geben nicht jedem daher kommenden Halunk** eine Auskunft aus dem Verkehrsdatensatz. Du wirst stark davon ausgehen können, dass dieser es mit Sicherheit auch nicht wagt, überhaupt erst irgendwo anzufragen. Der lebt von den Schafen, die freiwillig zahlen.


----------



## placebo82 (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

...ok.. ich werde mal abwarten...
Kann mir hier jemand aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, dass nach ein paar Wochen Ende Feuer ist? Soll ich das E-Mail-Konto vorsorglich mal löschen?


----------



## Goblin (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Soll ich das E-Mail-Konto vorsorglich mal löschen


 
Was soll das bringen. Baust du auch dein Briefkasten ab wenn nervende Werbung drinn liegt ?

Es ist in keinem einzigen Fall weiter gegangen wie bis zum Mahnmüll
Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten

Wenn das nicht reicht,Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## Flo94 (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Moin,

da ist ja doch noch was dazu gekommen.*g
Heute melde ich mich nochmal zu Wort.
Ich habe ja die Mahnung am 17. November bekommen und bis heute immer noch keine Mahnung oder Ähnliches.
Ich denke mir auch mal das da nichts mehr kommt.*g
Aber wie ich mir vorhin einen Post durchgelesen habe wegen der IP. 
Da hat er Recht, denn mir ist es auch gerade aufgefallen das die IP keine Punkte hat. ^^

Aber schonmal Interessant wenn man eine längere Zeit nicht rein geguckt hat.*g

-OT-An-
Warum kann ich nicht selber auf mein Profil zugreifen sowie auf andere? ^^
-OT-Aus-


OT = OffTropic

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:52:04 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:47:01 ----------

-OT-AN-
Warum kann ich auf mein eigenes Profil zugreifen, sowie auf andere Profile?
-OT-AUS-


----------



## Heiko (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Es gibt Mindestbedingungen für die Ansicht von Profilen, die Du (noch) nicht erfüllst.


----------



## Thor03121967 (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hallo Leute!

In unregelmässigen Abständen erhalte ich solche Zahlungsaufforderungen aus der Schweiz! Sie wandern in den Müll,und ich sitze diese Sache aus! Hat bis jetzt immer geklappt!


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Sehr weise Entscheidung !


----------



## Neinei (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

So 1. Mahnung erhalten^^
Mal schaun, wie lange sie's treiben^^

Wer bietet mehr als 1. Mahnung, mal schaun, wer bis jez am weitesten is :-D:-D:-D


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Das ist alles ausgenudelt: Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## ichbins1111 (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

servus leute 

ich habe mich da auch angemeldet und emails bekommen bis jetzt noch net bezahl aber hatte schon mal sowaswenn euch die seite pspheute was sagt wo mehrer seiten drunder sind auch abzocken damals war ich mit meiner mutter bei der polizei und die haben gemeint ich muss es bezahlen weil ich mich angemeldet habe 

aber wie soll ich jetzt hir vorgehen es beunruhigt mich hehe 

aber was mich stuzich macht ich konnte 1. die agb nicht öffnen also habe ich mir nix bei gedacht 

und 2. wird keine addresse verlangt 
die haben nur die ip da kann jeder in ein internet cafe gehen und sich anmelden und muss nie was bezahlen weil die ja nur die ip vom internet cafe haben und der betreibber vom cafe kann nach so langer zeit nich mehr sagen wer da saß und so wenn ihr wisst was ch meine

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:21:17 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:13:32 ----------

und noch ne frage kammen die mahnungen bei euch auch in denn junk mail ordner aan


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



ichbins1111 schrieb:


> damals war ich mit meiner mutter bei der polizei und die haben gemeint ich muss es bezahlen weil ich mich angemeldet habe



Ich hoffe Du hast das nicht getan.
Bei solchen Ratschlägen rollt es einem die Fußnägel hoch. Verträge werden in Deutschland in der Regel durch übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen geschlossen. Das funktioniert seit über hundert Jahren relativ gut und da werden die innovativen Ideen der Nutzlosbranche auch nichts mehr dran rütteln. Und weil man das weiß, belästigt man die Opfer eben mit Spam.

Dein Mailclient hat doch sehr gute Vorarbeit geleistet. Die Mail ist da prima aufgehoben und man muss den Spam auch keines weiteren Blickes oder Gedankens würdigen.


----------



## ichbins1111 (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

bist du sicher oder ihr sicher das man das net bezahlen muss 

doch ich musste es dann bezahlen bei pspheute weil auch die verbraucherzentrale gesagt hat ich muss es bezahlen bei beiden habe ich gesagt das es betrug ist und gesagtd as es von diesen olaf tank ist und die haben gesagt sie haben sich da angemeldet und muss es bezahlen  leider


----------



## Niclas (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



ichbins1111 schrieb:


> damals war ich mit meiner mutter bei der polizei und die haben gemeint ich muss es bezahlen



Seit wann ist die Polizei Berater  in Zivilrecht?



ichbins1111 schrieb:


> weil auch die verbraucherzentrale gesagt hat ich muss es bezahlen



Glaube ich nicht oder die/der BeraterIn  gehört gefeuert.


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Dann lies Dir mal die 9 Seiten von dem Thread durch.
Bisher kam es bei keiner Abofalle zu mehr als popeligen Mahnschreiben.
Was das für eine Verbraucherzentrale ist entzieht sich vollständig meinem Verständnis.

Guck mal das Video, da gehts zwar um die Pyjamagirls aber das ist die gleiche Schiene
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roD_-w2Q53U&feature=related"]YouTube        - Internetabzocke Pyjamagirls.de  Akte08[/nomedia]


Noch ´ne Frage, bist Du schon volljährig?


----------



## ichbins1111 (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

ok mach ich 

aber hat das nach vollgen eig für mich weil ich das limt zum überweisen aufgestockt habe bis zum 15 januar weil ich rat wollte aber jede woche was neues war und ich unter druck stande ob ich es bezahle oder nicht

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:45:27 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:38:41 ----------

niclas doch hat sie !

naja wir waren bei der polizei weil ich gelesen hatte von olaf tank das es betrüger sind und die haben gesagt wir können da auch nix machen sie haben sich da angemelden und müssen das bezahlen


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Du sei mir nicht böse, aber Deine Sätze sind -hm vorsichtig gesagt - schwer verständlich. Den ersten Satz Deines Postings habe ich nicht wirklich begriffen ...
Versuch bitte mal Dich an die allgemein gültigen Regeln des deutschen Satzbaus zu halten, dann können wir auch zielgerichteter antworten.

Die Frage ob Du schon volljährig bist hast Du noch nicht beantwortet


----------



## ichbins1111 (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

ja ich bin volljährig 

naja ich habe geschrieben ob ich es am 15 januar bezahlen kann und wollte wissen ob es folgen für mich hat weil ich mich drauf eingelassen habe und geschrieben habe das ich es bezahle


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Also persönliche Rechtsberatung ist ja verboten ...
Aber wenn Du den Thread gelesen hast kannst Du mich verstehen wenn ich Dir sage daß ich und viele andere hier weder jetzt noch am 15 Januar bezahlen würden ...
Wer stur bleibt kann sein Geld behalten und für Mahnpupse gibts des Spamordner


----------



## ichbins1111 (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

danke für die hilfe aber meinst du ich sollte sicherheits halber noch mal zu verbraucher zentrale


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Sag mal, schreibe ich chinesisch?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ich (wir) *DÜRFEN* Dir nicht exakt erzählen was *Du* tun sollst.
Wir dürfen *Dir* nur schreiben was *ICH (WIR)* tun würden ...
Und da kam glaube ich eine VZ garnienicht drin vor, oder ... :wall:

Du kannst z.B. auch nochmal die Links in meiner Signatur lesen


----------



## ichbins1111 (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

ok sorry ^^


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ohne Dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen ...
... das was bei Dir momentan abgeht ist das was meine Mutter anno Tobak bei meinen Aktionen immer mit "jung, dumm und gefräßig" bezeichnet hat 

*UND NEIN ICH VERRATE JETZT NICHT WAS ICH AUF DEM KERBHOLZ MEINER JUGEND HABE !*


----------



## Goblin (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> naja wir waren bei der polizei weil ich gelesen hatte von olaf tank das es betrüger sind und die haben gesagt wir können da auch nix machen sie haben sich da angemelden und müssen das bezahlen


 
Was hat die Polizei damit zu tun ? Das ist Zivilrecht. Ob man zahlen muss oder nicht entscheidet ein Gericht,sonst keiner

Der O.T hat damit überigens gar nichts zu tun


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Alles hat ein Ende - auch die Fussi-Seiten:


> Die Domain "w*w.jennys-homepage.net" wurde gesperrt.



Aber wie man Fussi und Konsorten kennt, wird uns wohl bald etwas neues "erfreuen"!
Vielleicht Steffis nackte Treckerparty? :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

So vielleicht?


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

hmbfgrmbf .......
..... Next Topsau bei "Sau sucht Opfer" :-p


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

O-ton:



> Haallooooo! Ich bin die Steffi, und ich habe noch nie mit einem...[*Rest zensiert*]


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Warum wird hier so lange diskutiert?

Der Drahtzieher hinter diesem "Inkasso"-Theater ist so gefährlich wie Rumpelstilzchen


----------



## ichbins1111 (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von jennys-erste-stripversuche.net,

da wir bis heute trotz mehrmaliger Mahnungen immer noch keinen
Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verzeichnen konnten, sehen wir uns nunmehr
gezwungen, binnen der nächsten 5 Werktage die zuständigen
Strafverfolgungsbehörden einzuschalten.

Wie Ihnen bereits bekannt ist, wurden sämtliche Verbindungen, Eingaben und
Nutzungen auf unserem Server protokolliert.

Ebenfalls werden wir die Herausgabe aller nötigen Verbindungsdaten mit
Hilfe der Staatsanwaltschaft anfordern lassen, dadurch kann nachgewiesen
werden, wer wann welche E-mails abgeholt bzw. bestätigt hat.

Ihre Anmeldedaten:

Internet Provider  Anmeldezeitpunkt 30.10.2010 21:24


Bitte überweisen Sie den noch offenen Betrag von 104,- Euro
(Mitgliedsgebühr inkl. Mahnspesen) innerhalb von 7 Tagen auf folgendes
Konto:

Bankverbindung:

Inhaber: STEGER
Kontoführende Bank: Wirecard Bank
Kto.Nr.: 16016
BLZ: 51230800

und geben Sie als Betreff Ihre Kundennummer 1011437 an, damit wir den
Betrag richtig zuordnen können.

Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der EU:

Inhaber: STEGER
Kontoführende Bank: Wirecard Bank
IBAN: DE50512308000000016016
BIC: WIREDEMM
Betreff: 1011437

Beachten Sie bitte, dass im Falle eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren -
erhebliche Kosten - und weitere Nachteile wie negativer Schufa-Eintrag,
Zwangsvollstreckung, Kontopfändung und Lohnpfändung auf Sie zukommen.

Durch die unverzügliche Überweisung auf unser Geschäftskonto können Sie
diese unschöne Angelegenheit endlich aus der Welt schaffen, andernfalls
müssen Sie mit den oben genannten Konsequenzen und negativen Auswirkungen
rechnen.

Wir fordern Sie auf, die Rechnung von insgesamt 104,- Euro zu bezahlen, es
handelt sich hierbei um einen einmaligen Betrag.
Nach Zahlungseingang ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns
beendet.
Sollten Sie schon bezahlt haben, können Sie diese Mahnung als
gegenstandslos betrachten.


Vielen Dank

STEGER Domainverwaltung


und das war vor knap einer woche ungefair 

Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von www.jennys-homepage.net

Wir gewähren Ihnen einen Zahlungsaufschub bis 15.01.2011.
Die Mitgliedschaft endet automatisch nach 30 Tagen (siehe AGB´s auf www.jennys-homepage.net)

Bitte überweisen Sie die 84,- Euro (Mitgliedsbeitrag inkl. Mahngebühren) auf folgendes Konto:

aber einige haben gesagt das bei ihrer ip keine punkte waren aber bei mir sind welche


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



ichbins1111 schrieb:


> > Bitte überweisen Sie den noch offenen Betrag von 104,- Euro (Mitgliedsgebühr inkl. Mahnspesen)
> 
> 
> 
> aber einige haben gesagt das bei ihrer ip keine punkte waren aber bei mir sind welche


...das ist doch völlig wurscht! Ob mit oder ohne Punkte ist die Forderung unberechtigt. Der Schweizer Domainverwalter sollte lieber mal erklären können, warum ein Mitgliedsbeitrag fällig sein soll, obwohl:





> Die Domain "www.jennys-homepage.net" wurde gesperrt.



Leute, lasst euch nicht einschüchtern! Wer nicht zahlt und nicht mit Halunken diskutiert, kann sein Geld behalten!


----------



## ichbins1111 (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

danis-hompage.de 

da is wieder so was glaube


----------



## Goblin (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Die Domain gibt es nicht


----------



## ichbins1111 (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

danis-homepage.de


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



ichbins1111 schrieb:


> danis-hompage.de
> 
> da is wieder so was glaube


Stimmt, könnte die Schwester von Jenny  sein.



> Online Web-Connection Ltd.
> Bruno-Taut-Ring 162
> 39130 Magdeburg
> Deutschland
> ...





Goblin schrieb:


> Die Domain gibt es nicht


Leider doch!

Die HRB ist übrigens gaaanz frisch beim AG Stendal (nicht Sachsen Anhalt!): 





> 07.12.2010
> 
> HRB 13974
> Amtsgericht Stendal
> ...


http://www.volksstimme.de/cms_includes/handelsregister/druckversion.asp?HRNummer=HRB 13974


----------



## Goblin (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Vor fünf Minuten aber noch nicht. Auch bei Denic nicht. Schelm wer böses dabei denkt


----------



## ichbins1111 (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

denkt ihr das is wieder son betrugs ding


----------



## Goblin (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Das Entgelt für die Nutzung der Dienstleistung beträgt einmalig neunundsechzig (69)Euro inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer in der jeweiligen gesetzlichen Höhe.


 
Das steht in den AGB und oben rechts steht der Preis in kleinster Kleinschrift. Da achtet kein mensch drauf. Typische Abzockerei


----------



## ichbins1111 (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

mir is gerade was auf gefallen erst heißt es sehr geerehtes mitglied von jennys-hompage.net
dann heißt es sehr geehrtes mietglied von jennys erster strip verusch oder so wer hat so welche email auch bekommen mit 2 verschiden mitglieds anschrifften


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Sind auch dieselben Drohungen, mit der Fussibär bereits seit Jahren Kinder und Jugendliche einschüchtert:
Fussibär-Drohungen 

Wer hat Angst vorm Fussibär??? Niemand!!! :-D


----------



## ichbins1111 (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

warum nennen ihn eig alles fussibär ^^


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



ichbins1111 schrieb:


> warum nennen ihn eig alles fussibär ^^


Man könnte das als Nicname für den aus Potsdam stammenden Juristensohn nennen, der heute südlich von Berlin mit Quads hantiert und mit Nachnamen ähnlich wie der Bär "Fossi" heißt.


----------



## ichbins1111 (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

achso


----------



## Teleton (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



ichbins1111 schrieb:


> danis-homepage.de


Nur echt mit der Orginal-Widerrufslüge:


> Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat.



Rechtlich natürlich völliger Quatsch siehe §312 d Abs 3 BGBBGB - Einzelnorm
Auch solche Märchen werden eine Staatsanwaltschaft aber nicht davon überzeugen, dass absichtlich Nutzer von einer Abwehr der vermeintlichen Forderung  abgehalten werden sollen


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Klick zum großen Geld - Gaunerduo auf Bewährung verurteilt*-*Märkische Allgemeine - Nachrichten für das Land Brandenburg


> „Es war dämlicher Mist. Heute würde ich so etwas nie wieder machen – schon wegen meiner zwei Kinder.“


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



dvill schrieb:


> Klick zum großen Geld - Gaunerduo auf Bewährung  verurteilt*-*Märkische Allgemeine - Nachrichten für das Land Brandenburg
> 
> 
> > Gleich zu Verhandlungsbeginn hatten seine Verteidiger mit  Staatsanwaltschaft und Gericht einen „Deal“ ausgehandelt: Bei  vollem  Geständnis würde es allenfalls Bewährungsstrafen geben – schließlich ist  die Sache fast zehn Jahre her.


Jennis-Homepage,* das hat man nun davon!*

Wer war denn der Verteidiger damals? Papa Wolfi oder ein befreundeter  Ex-Stasi-Staatsanwalt in der DDR oder ein anderer Seilschaftskollege?  Hat da etwa wer Kontakte zur StA Cottbus spielen lassen?

Fussibär ist ein vom Gericht bestätigter Betrüger und kann dem zur Folge  auch als solcher bezeichnet werden! Der damalige Jungspund hat sich zum  zweifachen Familienvater mit Steffi gemausert und außer seinen  innovativen Geschäftsideen sonst anscheinend nichts aus dem Urteil mit  dem 300-€-Dialer gelernt.

Danke liebe Staatsanwaltschaft, danke wertes Gericht! Ich wünsche  euch eine frohe Weihnacht und euren liebste Abofallen bis zum erbrechen!  :thumb:

_[Nein, die StA Cottbus bekommt von mir schon lange  keinen Newsletter mehr]_​


----------



## Robert56821 (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hallo, hier ist Robert, ehmaliger Geschäftsführer der Payball Payment GmbH, nicht Fussibär :cry:
Wollte euch nur sagen, dass ich nichts mehr mit diesem Geschäftsmodell zu tun habe, egal wer´s nun glaubt oder nicht.

Ich habe nichts mehr damit zu tun, ebenfalls nichts mehr mit diesen Leuten.
Meine ehemaligen Partner machen dieses Geschäft weiter. Ich möchte gerne das keiner mehr abgezockt werden soll und diese Leuten das Handwerk gelegt wird.

Wer Infos braucht gibt mir Bescheid, weiss genau wie es da abgeht , ich stehe jetzt auf eurer Seite !!!!

Gruss
Robert


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Dann oute Dich gegenüber den Betreibern des Forums in nachprüfbarer Form >>> Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Impressum
Vorher gilt: Vorsicht!


----------



## Teleton (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Die Abkehr von der dunklen Seite der Macht kommt spät, ob das wirklich morgen noch Geschenke vom Weihnachtsmann gibt?


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Robert56821 schrieb:


> wer´s nun glaubt oder nicht


Eindeutig "nicht".


----------



## Robert56821 (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



dvill schrieb:


> Eindeutig "nicht".




Tja das ist deine Sache, mir gehts darum das Abgezockte Hilfe bekommen.

Ich wurde bestraft, hab meine Lehren darauß gezogen und möchte einfach mein Gewissen wieder etwas reinwaschen in dem ich jetzt selber gegen diese Leute vorgehen werde. Man bleibt zwar ein Depp aber das kann man nun mal nicht ändern.

Wie gesagt, wer abgezockt worden ist und nicht weiss an wen er sich " direkt" wenden soll ( ist ja alles anonym angeblich  ) meldet sich hier bei mir.

Ich werde mich nach Weihnachten damit auch an die Presse wenden.

Wünsche bis dahin allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Goblin (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Wie gesagt, wer abgezockt worden ist und nicht weiss an wen er sich " direkt" wenden soll


 
Man wendet sich direkt an seinen Spamfilter und seine Mülltonne. Mehr muss man hier nicht machen


----------



## Robert56821 (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ja aber das legt denen nicht das Handwerk und es zahlen andere weiter.
Wir reden hier von [...]
Auch wenn ich selber Jahre lang dieses Geschäft betrieben haben, es tut mir leid, Strafe habe ich bekommen dafür und ich möchte gerne helfen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:33:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:24:32 ----------

Hier übrigens [...]

_[NUBs-widrige Passagen entfernt. Bitte dringend die NUBs lesen und beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Hippo (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Robert, soweit - so gut
Ich habe Dir den einzig möglichen Weg beschrieben hier im Forum was zu bewirken OHNE zuviel Prügel zu bekommen.
Identifiziere Dich gegenüber den im Impressum genannten Verantwortlichen und bespreche dann mit denen WIE Du effektiv helfen kannst ohne vorher hier die nutzlose Welle zu machen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Warum fällt es mir derart schwer, den Beteuerungen Glauben zu schenken?
The net never forget 
Und Tante Googel ebenfalls nicht!


----------



## Robert56821 (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Was heißt Glauben schenken ? Hast du nicht schon mal was gemacht und es danach bereut ? Klar bleibt man immer ein Verbrecher aber ich denke wenn man sich öffentlich outet und Hilfe anbietet ist das ein " kleiner " Schritt zur Besserung denke ich oder ?


----------



## Neinei (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Gut mal angenommen das stimmt was du sagst und du willst wirklich helfen...

Dann ist die beste und einfachste Art wie du wirklich helfen kannst, die welche Hippo vorgeschlagen hat!
Oute dich gegenüber den Betreibern des Forum's in nachweißbarer Form (du hast ja nichts zu verlieren) und besprech mit diesen, wie Betroffenen am Besten geholfen werden kann!

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen =)


----------



## Robert56821 (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ok, ich kenne den Sascha ja schon von damals, werde ich machen nach Weihnachten. Warum soll ich sowas übrigens hier schreiben , damit alle denken " och der ist aber lieb " ? Nein, ich habe ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen deswegen und versuche mit mir selber erstmal klar zukommen.


----------



## Neinei (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ja das ist doch positiv zu werten =)
Jeder macht mal Fehler und stimmt das wirklich was du sagst, dann ist dir das echt positiv anzurechnen! =)
Find ich gut von dir, dass du dich den Betreibern gegenüber outen willst! =)

Frohe Weihnachten dir ;D


----------



## dvill (25 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Abgezockt bei danis-homepage.de, was machen? (betrug, abzocke)


> Wir bitten Sie äußerst vorsichtig mit Ihren Aussagen zu sein! Sie behaupten das wir keinen Kostenhinweis auf unserer Internetseite w*w.danis-homepage.de stehen haben.
> 
> Über unseren erotischen Internetauftritt liegt ein anwaltliches Gutachten vor. Ebenfalls wird unser Angebot regelmäßig von einem Fachanwalt auf Richtigkeit überprüft.
> 
> ...


Dieser Quatsch ist einschlägig bekannt.


----------



## Hippo (25 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Sollten Sie nochmals solche Äußerungen gegen unsere Firma stellen,  werden wir von Ihnen eine Unterlassungserklärung fordern, gegebenfalls
> 
> Anzeige wegen Verleumdung stellen.



Sollte man doch glatt machen 
Aber ich glaube DER Fall wird noch weniger eintreten als die Bananenstaude am Südpol.


----------



## Goblin (25 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Dazu müsste man dem Gericht erstmal eine ladungsfähige Anschrift präsentieren,denn ohne die würde die Klage sofort abgewiesen werden. Ausserdem haben die nur die Mailadressen von den Usern und die kann man nicht verklagen



> Über unseren erotischen Internetauftritt liegt ein anwaltliches Gutachten vor. Ebenfalls wird unser Angebot regelmäßig von einem Fachanwalt auf Richtigkeit überprüft



Man kann das Angebot auch vom Blumenladen um die Ecke überprüfen lassen. Ist genau so sinnvoll


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ach Robert (oder Steven? oder Matthias? oder alle 3?),
dann schickt doch mal euer "anwaltliches Gutachten" an einen der Admins/Mods hier :-D
Damit tönt ihr nun bereits eine ganze Weile herum:


			
				vor 2 Jahren und 3 Monaten schrieb:
			
		

> Über unseren erotischen Internetauftritt liegt ein anwaltliches Gutachten vor. Ebenfalls wird unser Angebot regelmäßig von einem Fachanwalt auf Richtigkeit überprüft.


----------



## Hippo (25 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

@Nicko
Soweit ists mit der Klimaerwärmung noch nicht.
Es wachsen immer noch keine Bananen am Südpol
Und meinen für den ersten echten Mahnbescheid ausgelobten Whisky muß ich wohl auch alleine trinken


----------



## BenTigger (26 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Hippo schrieb:


> Und meinen für den ersten echten Mahnbescheid ausgelobten Whisky muß ich wohl auch alleine trinken



Hmmmm für einen Vintage Port Ellen muss ich dann mal bei denen Nachfragen und mich als freiwilliger für einen Mahnbescheid melden...:handreib:arty::scherzkeks:


----------



## Hippo (26 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Den zweiten Dram gipps aber erst bei der Klage wenn Du dem MB widersprochen hast ...
Da könnte ich mich dann sogar zu einem 37j. GlenMhor dest.1971 aus dem Sherryfaß hinreißen lassen :scherzkeks:
Für den brauche ich auch noch einen Grund zum Öffnen


----------



## Robert56821 (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Für alle Betroffenen. Auf jeden Fall "nicht" zahlen.
Warum verstecken sich die Betreiber ? Aus gutem Grund, wenn sie in einem öffentlichen Büro sitzen würden hätten sie keine Ruhe mehr.

Wer sich  gerne an die Betreiber wenden möchte um  evtl. mal eine Antwort zu bekommen, meldet sich bei mir.
Alle mitwirkenden Firmen haben Zweigstellen ( zu Hause ).

Da schöne ist ja das die Betreiber jetzt an einen Club eine Rechnung geschickt haben die damit gar nicht glücklich sind. Vieleicht erledigt sich das Thema sogar von alleine.


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

...du meinst an eine Motorradgang? Schade, dass der Schatzmeister das dort nicht überbewertet.


----------



## Goblin (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Vieleicht erledigt sich das Thema sogar von alleine


 
Das Thema erledigt sich IMMER von alleine,indem man den Mahnschrott in die Tonne kloppt



> Für alle Betroffenen. Auf jeden Fall "nicht" zahlen


 
Das predigen wir hier schon seit Jahren. Radneuerfinderei muss net sein



> ...du meinst an eine Motorradgang? Schade, dass der Schatzmeister das dort nicht überbewertet



:comphit:


----------



## Robert56821 (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Naja wird sich zeigen.

Übrigens hier für euch als kleine Beruhigung ein kleines Musikstück was ich gemacht habe.

Also die eine Mahnung bekommen von Danis-Homepage geht einfach auf Youtube und entspannt und vergeßt jegliche Rechnungen und Mahnungen 

Robert Fussan - Meeresblick
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iArQ6LMmnYo"]YouTube        - Entspannungsmusik fÃ¼r Dich ! Robert Fussan -  Meeresblick[/nomedia]


----------



## Silencio1982 (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

danis-homepage.de


na gut das ich mich hier mal schlau gemacht habe, ich habe mich nämlich vor zwei wochen in einer stunde der langeweile bei dieser netten seite eingelogged ohne zu wissen was das für folgen hat. erstens mal war die alte echt schlecht und dann bekomm ich seitdem auch noch mails das ich zig euronen zahlen soll. nach der mittlerweile zweiten mahnung kam ich so jetzt so langsam echt ins grübeln...

aber ich mache es wie bisher!? auf mails von denen gar nicht reagieren und die direkt löschen? muss ich nicht zahlen, richtig!?


----------



## Niclas (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Silencio1982 schrieb:


> muss ich nicht zahlen, richtig!?


 Niemand muß müssen. Gezahlt wird "freiwillig"


----------



## Silencio1982 (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

und da ich keine freiwilligen zahlungen machen will kauf ich mir lieber was anderes für das geforderte geld!?


----------



## Robert56821 (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hallo,

Nein, eigentlich braucht man hier gar nicht weiterschreiben.

Nochmals für alle zum zuschauen....wer sich auf Danis Homepage angemeldet hat wurde ausgetrickst und betrogen, daher muss man nichts zahlen.

Ich selber habe früher mit solchen Geschäften Geld verdient und kann allen Opfern nur eines sagen......das passiert rein gar nix, nur leere Drohungen.

Ich weiss nur das damals eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung durchgegangen ist, also man kann die Betrüger anzeigen wegen Bedrohung und Nötigung, damit kommt man durch.

Wer Hilfe braucht mail mir.


----------



## Goblin (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> also man kann die Betrüger anzeigen wegen Bedrohung und Nötigung, damit kommt man durch


 
Genau. Darum werden auch alle Anzeigen der Reihe nach eingestellt und abgeheftet


----------



## Niclas (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Darum werden auch alle Anzeigen der Reihe nach eingestellt und abgeheftet


[ir]Er hat ja nur geschrieben, das man damit "durchkommt". 
Was er darunter versteht, hat er ja nicht näher ausgeführt [/ir]


----------



## hui Wäller (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hallo,

Ich war neugierigerweise auch auf dieser Seite und kriege jetzt auch Mahnungen von Steeger Inkasso.

Ich mache mit dem Geschreibsel folgendes:

Lochen, falten, abheften und archivieren. :-D:sun:

Und natürlich nix bezahlen.

Gruss

Rainer


----------



## Goblin (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Steeger Inkasso


 
Gibt es nicht



> Und natürlich nix bezahlen


 
Weise Entscheidung. So gehts dann weiter
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube        - Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/nomedia]


----------



## Niclas (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



hui Wäller schrieb:


> kriege jetzt auch Mahnungen von Steeger Inkasso.


Schreibt sich meist nur mit einem e > Steger Inkasso


----------



## hui Wäller (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hallo,

Ich schrieb irrtümlich >Steeger Inkasso<

Sollte >Steger Inkasso< heissen.

Sorry

Gruss

Rainer


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steuerfahndung*



abc_inkognito schrieb:


> Rechnungsstellung: Steger Domainverwaltung, Pulvermühlenstr. 20, Chur. Schreiben auch noch Amtsgericht Chur drunter.


Mir scheint die Existenz des Osterhasen wahrscheinlicher:

Werkhalle an der Pulvermühlestr. 20 : Immobilien der Schweiz, Immobilie, Wohnung, Wohnungen oder Haus


----------



## Niclas (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steuerfahndung*



dvill schrieb:


> Mir scheint die Existenz des Osterhasen wahrscheinlicher:


Osterhasen haben in aller Regel auch kein Bankkonto. Daher die Frage an den User 


Silencio1982 schrieb:


> und dann bekomm ich seitdem auch noch mails das ich zig euronen zahlen soll.


Welches Bankinstitut/Kontonummer  wird dort angegeben?


----------



## Goblin (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Steger Domainverwaltung und Steger Inkasso gibt es nicht. Das sind Fantasiefirmen

Bankverbindung
Wirecard Bank BLZ 51230800. KTO 16016


----------



## Niclas (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Bankverbindung
> Wirecard Bank BLZ 51230800. KTO 16016


Ach was. Dann sollte man doch mal unbedingt testen, ob wirecard auf dieses Schreiben reagiert 
>> Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg  schrieb:
			
		

> Schreiben Sie so an die Bank/Sparkasse, auf deren Konto das Geld überwiesen werden soll (Kontoinstitut über Bankleitzahl ermitteln):
> 
> _„Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


----------



## hui Wäller (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hallo,

@Niclas

Das mit der Mitteilung an die Wirecard-Bank kann man knicken.

Die sind genauso Merkbefreit und Lernresistend wie die Ab*ocker selbst. (Selbstzensur)

Meiner Meinung nach völlig sinnlos.

Gruss

Rainer


----------



## Niclas (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Es geht hier nicht darum ob es sinnlos ist oder nicht, sondern klare *Beweise* für die Reaktion  bzw
 Nichtreaktion von wirecard zu liefern.
Nur damit lassen sich Fortschritte erzielen, dieses Verhalten der Öffentlichkeit  zu demonstrieren. 
Einfach die Hände in den Schoss  zu legen und zu resignieren  ist schlicht  nicht genug

Würden die Betreiber dieses Forums so denken, gäbe es dieses Forum nicht


----------



## Neinei (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hab an Wirecard geschrieben!
Hab denen auch geschrieben, dass der Homepagebetreiber die Homepage bereits gesperrt hat!
Einen besseren Beweis für die zwielichtigen Geschäfte gibt's wohl kaum!
Bin mal gespannt, was von denen zurückkommt ;D


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Seid bitte vorsichtig mit allem, was ihr über die Wirecard-Bank schreibt. Die sind empfindlich wie Mimosen und lassen sofort ihre Anwälte mit Einstweiligen Verfügungen los. Und dann wirds teuer, auch wenn man nur meint, die Wahrheit zu sagen bzw. zu schreiben.


----------



## Reinhard (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

*--> Achtung, der folgende Textteil enthält unter Umständen Inhalte mit ironischer Komponente.
Wer einen solchen Teil findet, darf ihn gerne behalten. <--*
-------------------- Ironiebedrohter Bereich --------------------
*Vielleicht könnte ja das BaFin mit dem Verbraucherschutzministerium...?
Aber ich träum' schon wieder...
Wahrscheinlich müßte ich mindestens zweihundert Jahre alt werden, um das zu noch erleben...
* ------------------- /Ironiebedrohter Bereich --------------------


----------



## Heiner1996 (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Mir ist das ganze mit Dnis Homepage passiert, aber ich habe nur meine E-Mail Addresse angegeben. Kann da wirklich was passieren und was muss ich da machen?

Mfg Heiner996


----------



## Goblin (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> was muss ich da machen


Vorm blinden Drauflosschreiben mal die anderen Beiträge lesen. Steht alles schon da


----------



## Heiner1996 (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Also dieses Widerrufsrecht einlegen und nichts tun.
Was muss man da schreiben?
Gibt es da einen Entwurf?
Das habe ich nämlich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Goblin (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

So schnappt die Falle zu
Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle

Sollte Mahnmüll vom Inkassokläffer kommen. Ab in den Müll damit. Der will nur spielen
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 
　
Damit wird auch gerne gedroht. Alles Schwachsinn
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 
　
Solltest Du auf die Idee kommen zu Schreibseln. Vergiss es. Schreibselei an Abzocker ist etwa so sinnvoll wie mit einer Kuh auf der Weide über die Relativitätstheorie zu Philosophieren 
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?
　
Wenn du gerne schreibst,mach lieber das hier
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen

Das passiert,wenn man nicht reagiert
Stories zum Schmunzeln



*Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen der nicht reagiert hat. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten
*

Bei Webseiten mit verschleierter Preisangabe kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Wenn kein Vertrag besteht muss man auch nicht Widerrufen,Kündigen oder sich sonst irgendwie zur Sache äussern. Nach ein paar albernen Mahnungen schläft die Sache dann von selbst ein.
Es ist in keinem Fall weiter gegangen wie bis zum nervenden Mahnmüll

Wenn das nicht reicht,Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Heiner1996 schrieb:


> Also dieses Widerrufsrecht einlegen und nichts tun.
> Was muss man da schreiben?
> Gibt es da einen Entwurf?
> Das habe ich nämlich noch nicht gefunden.


Was willst du denn widerrufen? Einen Vertrag, der nicht besteht und niemals bestanden hat?
Mit den letzten beiden Worten im ersten Satz könntest du durchaus konform gehen....


----------



## Heiner1996 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ich weiß nicht, ob das weiterhilft, aber ich schick euch mal die Nachricht.
An der Stelle, wo das mit dem Paragraph im BGB staht habe ich schon nachgeguckt und bin auf das gestoßen: (3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch dann, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat.
Das entspricht ziemlich genau dem Gegenteil. 


Das ist die E-Mail:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Sie können diesen Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da Sie die Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen haben.

Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der 
Dienstleistung begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat.

Wir haben Ihnen einen Aktivierungslink per Mail zugeschickt (25.12.2010 00:56:24Uhr). Nach Klicken auf diesen Link sind Sie sofort in den kostenpflichtigen Membersbereich gelangt und können ab sofort diesen Zugang innerhalb von 30 Tagen am Stück nutzen.

Damit haben wir unsere Dienstleistung erfüllt und das Widerrufsrecht ist damit erloschen.
Eine bereits erfüllte Leistung kann nicht zurück erstattet werden, da es sich um keine Ware handelt, sondern lediglich um eine Dienstleistung. Ein Widerruf nach Aktivierung der Dienstleistung nicht mehr möglich, vgl. § 312d Abs. 3 BGB.

Da Sie nachweislich am 25.12.2010 00:56:24 Uhr den privaten Bereich von danis-homepage.de betreten haben, wurde die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen und kann somit von Ihnen auch nicht wieder rückgängig gemacht werden.

Ferner haben Sie uns gegenüber bei der Anmeldung bestätigt, die diesem Vertrag zugrunde liegenden, jederzeit einsehbaren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert zu haben (25.12.2010, 00:53:52 Uhr).
Das Ihnen zustehende Widerrufsrecht haben Sie gar nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder unwirksam ausgeübt.


Unsere AGB können Sie auf unserer Homepage danis-homepage.de jederzeit noch einmal nachlesen.


Unsere Forderung gegen Sie bleibt daher weiterhin bestehen.

Der Vertrag endet automatisch nach 30 Tagen und bedarf keiner Kündigung Ihrerseits.
Der Betrag von 69,- Euro ist einmalig fällig. Hierbei handelt es sich um KEIN ABONNEMENT. 
Nach Zahlungseingang ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns beendet.

Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag von 69,- Euro (inklusive 19 % MwSt.) auf folgendes Konto:


Inhaber: Online Web-Connection Ltd. 
Konto: 0303344200
BLZ: 81080000
Institut: Commerzbank 
Verwendungszweck: xxxx-xxxx

Achtung:
Um Ihre Zahlung eindeutig zuweisen zu können, geben Sie bitte als Verwendungszweck unbedingt xxxx-xxxx an.


Für Zahlungen außerhalb Deutschlands verwenden Sie bitte folgende Daten: 

Inhaber: Online Web-Connection Ltd. 
IBAN: DE04 8108 0000 0303 3442 00
BIC-/SWIFT-Code: DRESDEFF810
Institut: Commerzbank
Verwendungszweck: xxxx-xxxx



Sollten Sie keine Zahlung vornehmen, sehen wir uns gezwungen, unverzüglich rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten. Die Mehrkosten hierfür (Anwalts, Inkasso - sowie Gerichtskosten) werden Ihnen zusätzlich in Rechnung gestellt.


Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben, kontaktieren Sie bitte unser Support-Team.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

- Support Team -
Kundenbetreuung 

Online Web-Connection Limited
Bruno-Taut-Ring 162
39130 Magdeburg

Online Web-Connection Abrechnungen
Gerichtsstand: Amtsgericht Magdeburg
E-Mail: [email protected]

Telefonischer Support/Kundenbetreuung
Wir sind für Sie da von Montag - Freitag / 9 - 17 Uhr

Tel: +49 (0)1805 - 3322121 (14 ct./min aus dem dt. Festnetz, Tarif bei Mobilfunk ggf. abweichend)
Fax: +49 (0)1805 - 3322122 (14 ct./min aus dem dt. Festnetz, Tarif bei Mobilfunk ggf. abweichend)


Eine Frage habe ich noch: Kann da auch was per Post kommen?


----------



## Goblin (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch dann, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat



Na und,kein Vertrag,kein Widerrufsrecht



> Kann da auch was per Post kommen


 
Wenn die hellseherische Fähigkeiten haben,ja



> Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der
> Dienstleistung begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat.



Schwachsinn hoch drei


----------



## Heiner1996 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Naja. Immerhin können die meine IP rausfinden nd über die meine Addresse.
Weil wenn die so schon illegale Sachen machen, dann werden sie davor nicht scheuen.


----------



## Goblin (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Immerhin können die meine IP rausfinden und über die meine Addresse


 
Wer sagt das ??? Hör auf hier so ein Unfug zu schreiben

Wir warten überigens immer noch auf den Scan vom Vollstreckungsbescheid !


----------



## Hippo (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Heiner1996 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das weiterhilft, aber ich schick euch mal die Nachricht.
> An der Stelle, wo das mit dem Paragraph im BGB staht habe ich schon nachgeguckt und bin auf das gestoßen: (3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch dann, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat.
> Das entspricht ziemlich genau dem Gegenteil.



Na was wird wohl stimmen? Das Gesetz oder die Mahnpupsmail?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 00:40:34 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 00:38:29 ----------




Goblin schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ??? Hör auf hier so ein Unfug zu schreiben
> 
> Wir warten überigens immer noch auf den Scan vom Vollstreckungsbescheid !



Er schreibt zwar Unfug, aber das tun viele hier wenn sie Mahnpupsschreiben kriegen, aber ich habe nix gefunden wo Heiner einen Scan von einem Mahnbescheid ankündigt


----------



## Goblin (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Mike 1991 bzw Sven 1992 bzw Heiner 1996 usw usw

Hab irgendwie das Gefühl dass das immer ein und der Selbe User ist der hier Panik verbreitet. Immer nur ein Post,dann kommt nichts mehr. Der schreibt was von Vollstreckungsbescheide usw. Geh mal ein paar Seiten zurück


----------



## Heiner1996 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hallo?
Ich bin nicht Sven. Ich heiße Marcel, wenn ihr das wissen wollt, außerdem bin ich 96 geboren und nich 91, odr 92 und ich möchte gerne Hilfe haben und nicht angemeckert werden.

Danke.


----------



## Goblin (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Die Hilfe sind die Links die ich dir gegeben habe. Mehr dürfen wir hier nicht machen. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in D verboten

Einfach die anderen Beiträge lesen,da steht schon alles drin

Hier ist alles zusammengefasst
Infos und Grundsatzartikel


----------



## Hippo (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Heiner1996 schrieb:


> Naja. Immerhin können die meine IP rausfinden nd über die meine Addresse.
> Weil wenn die so schon illegale Sachen machen, dann werden sie davor nicht scheuen.



Also wenn Du schon DIE Angst hast würde ich vorsorglich mal zu den Eltern beichten gehen weil WENN es denn passieren sollte bevor die Bananen am Südpol wachsen sollten sie doch wissen wo sich das 14j Söhnchen im Netz rumtreibt und ihnen das zum Lesen geben bevor die pöhsen Mahnpupsbriefe bei Papi im Briefkasten liegen ...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ftwaresammler-de-antassia-106.html#post324871


----------



## Neinei (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Heiner1996 schrieb:


> Hallo?
> Ich bin nicht Sven. Ich heiße Marcel, wenn ihr das wissen wollt, außerdem bin ich 96 geboren und nich 91, odr 92 und ich möchte gerne Hilfe haben und nicht angemeckert werden.
> 
> Danke.




Wenn du 96 geboren bist ist die Sache eh schon erledigt, weil dann so oder so kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag hätte zustande kommen können (selbst wenn das kein so Abzockdingens gewesen wäre)!


achja die Antwort der Wirecard-Bank:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ********,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...



So und jez das ganze noch von ein paar anderen Leuten an die, dann beschäftigen die sich mal vielleicht etwas näher mit dem Fall! ;D

achja das hier hatte ich an die geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich habe den Verdacht, dass über das Konto
> "Inhaber: STEGER
> ...




---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 02:28:06 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 02:25:12 ----------

Achja die Email-Adresse der Wirecard Bank (falls noch jemand schreiben will):

[email protected]

@ Heiner1996:

Ich würde einen Brief in der Art auch mal noch an die Commerzbank schreiben!
Kann auf jeden Fall nicht schaden! =)


----------



## Heiner1996 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Die Link-Liste hat mir extrem geholfen. Tausend Dank dafür.
Kann ich in so einer Widerrufsmail auch schreiben, in was die alles gelogen haben und das ich mein echtes Geburtsdatum aus Datenschutzgründen nicht preisgebe und ich ihnen noch veklicker, dass sie in mir den falschen gefunden haben, oder könnte ich Probleme bekommen, wenn ich die so rannehme.

Übrigens noch sehr wichtig für alle: IP Addressen haben nur die Internet Anbieter. Anhand der IP kann man Addresse und persönliche Daten rausfinden. Die IP Addresse wird von der Seite auch gespeichert, nur ist deren Problem, dass man mit jedem Internet Besuch eine neue IP bekommt und die Info, wer wann welche hatte dürfen die Anbieter nur nach einem Gerichtsbeschluss rausgeben, wenn sie nicht schon gelöscht sind. Die Infos werden in der Regel mehrere Tage erhalten, weil der Anbieter abrechnen muss, bei Flatrates werden sie aber sofort gelöscht.

mfg der Heiner


----------



## Hippo (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Haaaaaaaallllooooooooooo
Erde an Heiner
Hast Du eigentlich gelesen was im Thread und auch Dir geschrieben wurde?
Ich glaube nicht ...
Nix tun ist angesagt


----------



## Heiner1996 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Neinei schrieb:


> Wenn du 96 geboren bist ist die Sache eh schon erledigt, weil dann so oder so kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag hätte zustande kommen können (selbst wenn das kein so Abzockdingens gewesen wäre)!


 
Das Problem ist nur, dass ich nicht mein richtiges Geburtsdatum angegeben habe. Was geht die das schließlich an?
Ich habe glaube ich auf 22.7.1983 geklickt.

Wenn ich jetzt in der Widerrufs E-Mail schreibe, dass ich nichtmal vertagsmündig bin, ist das nicht zwingend gut.


----------



## Hippo (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Du
Sollst
Jetzt
Gar
Nix
Machen ..........

Und wenn die keine Altersverifikation machen ist es nicht Dein Problem.
Wenn Du nicht volljährig bist können die rein GAAAAARNIX.

Geh zu Deinen Eltern beichten bevor die es rausfinden und zeig Ihnen die ganzen Links. Und Du lies Dir den nochmal genau durch ...

Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog

Und überhaupt, was sitzt Du mit 14 nachts um drei noch vorm Rechner?
Oder stimmt da Goblins Verdacht doch?


----------



## Heiner1996 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Hippo schrieb:


> Haaaaaaaallllooooooooooo
> Erde an Heiner
> Hast Du eigentlich gelesen was im Thread und auch Dir geschrieben wurde?
> Ich glaube nicht ...
> Nix tun ist angesagt


 
Aber in einem der Links, der auch auf dieser Seite ist steht, dass es nichts schaden kann, wenn man da was hinschreibt und das man im Gegenteil noch eher von der Mahnungsliste runtergenommen wird.
Achso und das mit dem Brief an Kommerzbank da habe ich keine E-Mail Addresse. Nur die Konto-Daten. Das gute ist: ich weiß von dem fast alles und er weiß von mir nur die E-Mail Addresse.
Das könnte von Vorteil sein.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 03:16:32 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 03:09:04 ----------

Nein, sein Verdacht stimmt nicht.
Ich habe halt Ferien und nutze diese aus. Außerdem interessiert mich das derzeit sehr und ich habe mich durch den ganzen Lesestoff durchgefressen, aber du hast Recht ich sollte wirklich mal schlafen gehen.
Aber ich habe vorher nch eine Frage: Was heißt Altersverifikation und was bedeutet das?


----------



## Hippo (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Der Betreiber weiß daß Verträge mit Minderjährigen nicht wirksam sind. Also muß er dafür sorgen daß sich Minderjährige auch nicht anmelden können. Tut er das nicht und prüft das Alter eben nicht - sein Problem
Und nicht schreiben sollst Du deswegen weil jedes Schreiben von Dir gibt mehr Info von Dir preis. Außerdem sind die das Papier nicht wert auf das sie geschrieben sind weil Du minderjährig bist. Also warum irgendwas verraten.
Ich sags nochmal *gebetsmühleanschubs* geh beichten und tu ansonsten gar nix. Wer nix sagt (oder schreibt) sagt auch nix falsches


----------



## Niclas (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Heiner1996 schrieb:


> Aber in einem der Links, der auch auf dieser Seite ist steht, dass es nichts schaden kann, wenn man da was hinschreibt und das man im Gegenteil noch eher von der Mahnungsliste runtergenommen wird.


Wo soll das stehen?

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> *Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen *kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## Hippo (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Er meint den Link der VZ Hamburg in Goblins Post 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...omepage-abzocke-oder-nicht-17.html#post328795
Nur in seinem Fall ist es Blödsinn hoch 5 weil die außer der Mailaddi nix haben.
Da gilt dann Füße stillhalten und sich auf die Finger setzen. Zudem er seinen Angaben zufolge eh minderjährig ist. Da müßten dann die Eltern aktiv werden.


----------



## Niclas (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Dier VZetten  können sich in ihren Ratschlägen auch nach jetzt fast 6 Jahren 
Nutzlosabzocke in  ihren Empfehlungen nicht von der Vorstellung des "seriösen 
Kaufmanns" trennen. Außerdem bertreiben sie es ganz schlicht als *eigene 
*Absicherung, damit niemand  ihnen  im Fall der  blühenden Zitronenbäume 
in der Arktis vorwerfen könnte,  sie hätten einen falschen Rat erteilt.

Sie können zwar nicht einen einzigen Fall belegen, dass jemand hätte zahlen müssen,
 der  den Mahnmüll ignoriert hat, aber das hindert sie nicht, die tibetanischen Gebetsrollen
 weiter jeden Morgen anzuwerfen.


----------



## bernhard (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Für alle, die nicht lernresistent sind:

Nichts passiert wirklich. Alles ist grundlose Angstmache. Man kann und muss nichts machen.

Das sind die Erfahrungen in diesem Forum seit 5 Jahren ohne jede Ausnahme für alle Drahtzieher und für jede "persönliche Fallkonstellation".

OffTopic-Plauderei abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/64147-ja-aber-plauderei.html


----------



## Marco (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

"Steger-Inkasso" sollte bald Ruhe geben
1. Mahnung über alfahosting-server.de
2. Mahnung über revido.de/alfahosting.de
letzte Mahnung über hetzner.de
Übergabe an Rechtsabteilung über T-online.de 
Absenderadresse [email protected]

Die "Kasper"-Fakeklitsche hat ihr Pulver verschossen. Und für alle nachfragenden 
*Nichts wird passieren, das sind ein paar Spinner die mit plumpen Einschüchtersversuchen die Leute zum zahlen zu bewegen.*

Gruß Marco


----------



## bernhard (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/64147-ja-aber-plauderei.html#post328908


----------



## Viola19 (10 Januar 2011)

*danis-homepage.de und Online Web-Connection Ltd.*

Guten Tag,

ich soll angeblich einen Betrag von 69 Euro bezahlen für den Service von danis-homepage.

Ich war noch nie auf dieser Seite und habe gleich bei der Online Wache der Polizei eine Anzeige aufgegeben gegen Online Web-Connection Ltd. um mich abzusichern gegen evtl. weitere Bedrohungen, Rechnungen etc.

Das ist schon das zweite mal das ich dieses Jahr auf eine Abofalle reingefallen bin jetzt reicht es mir.

Ich hoffe das andere Geschädigte auch berichten können  was ihnen passiert ist.

Zahlen werde ich niemals !

Viola


----------



## Niclas (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: danis-homepage.de und Online Web-Connection Ltd.*

erledigt ( an vorhandenes  Thema angehängt )


----------



## bernhard (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: danis-homepage.de und Online Web-Connection Ltd.*



Viola19 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das andere Geschädigte auch berichten können  was ihnen passiert ist.


Erfahrungsgemäß passiert NICHTS.


----------



## Hippo (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: danis-homepage.de und Online Web-Connection Ltd.*

Entweder ?  





Viola19 schrieb:


> ... Ich war noch nie auf dieser Seite ...



oder ?  





Viola19 schrieb:


> ... Das ist schon das zweite mal das ich dieses Jahr auf eine Abofalle reingefallen bin ...



Wenn jemand nicht auf der Seite war kann man nicht drauf reinfallen, oder?


----------



## Goblin (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> um mich abzusichern gegen evtl. weitere Bedrohungen, Rechnungen etc.


Man kann sich auch gegen Hitzewellen am Südpol absichern. Es ist nicht Augabe des Users sich irgendwie abzusichern. Strafanzeigen sind hier völlig sinnlos,weil alle Anzeigen eingestellt und abgeheftet werden



> Ich war noch nie auf dieser Seite


Dann hat sich die Sache für dich erledigt. Für Mahnmüll gibts Spamfilter und Mülltonnen


> Ich hoffe das andere Geschädigte auch berichten können was ihnen passiert ist


Das wird dir und den anderen passieren
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube        - Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/nomedia]


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



ichbins1111 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von jennys-erste-stripversuche.net


Der Müll ist nach wie vor aktiv 

Das Impressum und die Registrierung sind eine Ansammlung  "seriöser" Daten 


			
				Impressum schrieb:
			
		

> jennys-erste-stripversuche.net ist ein Service der:
> Koc Ofis Hizmetleri Holding
> Armada Shopping and Trade Centre
> 75144
> ...





			
				whois schrieb:
			
		

> Domain Name: JENNYS-ERSTE-STRIPVERSUCHE.NET
> Idari Yonetici / Registrant
> (Admin)
> Ad / Name Linh Wang
> ...


----------



## Skymaster279 (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Dann mal ein nettes Hallöchen an alle hier !!
Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen, auf die Seite Danis Homepage....:wall:

Ich habe mir alles hier mal durchgelesen, werde also auch nicht bezahlen !!
Aber eine Frage hab ich dann doch noch und zwar, ist mehrfach davon geschrieben worden das Sie die Ip haben, ist bei mir nicht anders, nur haben sie mir noch meine Router Nummer beigefügt, wie kommen die denn daran ??

Lg


----------



## bernhard (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hier geht das lang: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/64245-olg-frankfurt-abofallen-sind-betrug.html


----------



## Goblin (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> das Sie die Ip haben


Na und ? Lass sie doch haben
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> meine Router Nummer beigefügt,


Was zu Teufel ist eine Routernummer ?


----------



## Skymaster279 (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hey, wenn das für mich war, wo steht denn was dazu??
Wie die an meine Router Nummer kommen ??

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:12:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:10:56 ----------

Die Regestrierugsnummer von meinem Router !! Und komischerweise stimmt die !!


----------



## Goblin (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Und komischerweise stimmt die


Da kann man noch weniger mit anfangen wie mit der Ip. Lösch den Mahnmüll und gut ist. Es passiert michts was man auch nur annähernd ernst nehmen müsste


----------



## Skymaster279 (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Gelöscht ist das sowieso alles, was mich nur Interessiert ist, wie die daran kommen, sowas entnimmt man doch nicht von einer Email Adresse. Kann man sowas nicht in den Router Einstellungen einstellen, das sie verborgen bleibt ??


----------



## 19lukas93 (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Skymaster279 schrieb:


> Gelöscht ist das sowieso alles, was mich nur Interessiert ist, wie die daran kommen, sowas entnimmt man doch nicht von einer Email Adresse. Kann man sowas nicht in den Router Einstellungen einstellen, das sie verborgen bleibt ??



Mit deiner IP Adresse kann keiner etwas Anfangen, die eMails einfach löschen und keinen Kopf machen


----------



## Skymaster279 (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Wie heißt es doch so schön; Abwarten und Tee trinken, ab und zu mal drüber schmunzeln


----------



## Skymaster279 (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

So dann habe ich auch die erste Mahnung bekommen + 10€ Mahngebüren.


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Keine Sorge, bis zur Androhung des Teerens und Federns durch die päpstliche Inquisition vergehen schon noch so 30 - 50 Mahnpupse.
Wenn Du Glück hast in Papierform, die geben wenigstens ein warmes Badewasser ...


----------



## Skymaster279 (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Lach, bin echt am überlegen ob ich RTL mal anschreiben soll, so ein netter kleiner Bericht ist bestimmt nicht verkehert oder ??


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Skymaster279 schrieb:


> So dann habe ich auch die erste Mahnung bekommen + 10€ Mahngebüren.


so geht es weiter >>  Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Skymaster279 (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

dann warte ich mal ab


----------



## Ramona86 (13 Januar 2011)

*danis-homepage.de*

Hi Leute, habe auch ne Mail von danis-homepa**.de bzw von online web-co**ection bekommen, wollen schon 99,- Euro von mir, werd aber bestimmt nicht bezahlen.

Wisst Ihr eigentlich noch, wie Ihr auf die Seite gekommen seid? Ich weiss zwar, das ich mal auf der Seite war, hab aber keine Ahnung mehr wie ich dazu gekommen bin. Kann man die nicht anzeigen wegen Spam oder so, ist doch strafbar in D??? Muss doch ne Möglichkeit geben oder??

Danke, macht weiter so, habt mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Mit einer Anzeige wg Spam beschäftigst Du nur unnötig die Polizei, kommt nix bei rüber. Könntest theoretisch ein Abmahnung nach Bundesdatenschutzgesetz loslassen, aber ob das ist eine Frage Deines Nervenkostüms und Geldbeutels weil das ist Zivilrecht


----------



## Heiner1996 (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ohhh Leute,
Die haben das ganze an ihre Rechtsabteilung gegeben^^
Das sind ja tolle Wichtigtuer .  Ich lese die Mails aber trotzdem nicht, wenn sie mit über 75 % Virenverdacht in meinem Spamfilter landen^^.
Die 3. Mahnung ist auch schon vorüber... 
Aber mal ehrlich: Wenn die noch ein bisschen ernsthafter tun würden, kann man sich darüber schon totlachen 
Ich mach weiterhin erstmal garnichts.


----------



## sonja1991 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Jaja ich hab erst meine "rechnung" xD
hatte sowas schon einmal vor jahren da war ich 12 jahre xD da war so eine ganz tolle seite wo man "kostenlos" sms verschicken kann  und da kam eine email mit der rechung 
damals hat mir das echt angst gemacht und ich habs meinen Vater gesagt der dann bei nem Anwalt gefragt hat was wir machen sollen  und wie man sichs schon denken kann NICHTS xD 
Sie werden es immer und immer wieder versuchen Geld zu bekommen ^^


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



sonja1991 schrieb:


> ...
> damals hat mir das echt angst gemacht und ich habs meinen Vater gesagt...



Das war das Beste was Du tun konntest !


----------



## binca04 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hallo

Mein Sohn fiel auf die Seite

Danis Homepage rein.

Haben es heute erfahren weil er mit der Mail kam das er nun 90 Euro zahlen soll....

Kann mir einer sagen wie wir nun als Eltern vorgehen sollten ?

Danke

LG binca04


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Lies mal nur die ersten und die letzten 5 Seiten in diesem Thread, danach sollte eigentlich alles klar sein.

Bei diesem Klabautermann ist es das beste, überhaupt erst gar nicht zu reagieren.

Grund: der Klabautermann hat nicht die persönlichen Daten, sondern nur eine e-Mail-Adresse. Und das soll auch so bleiben. Denn sonst kriegt $Sohnemann die belästigenden Mahnungen nicht nur per e-Mail, sondern auch noch per Briefpost. Ist zwar auch nicht weiter tragisch, aber lästiger.

E-Mail-Mahnungen von Abzockern kann man als Spam betrachten und als solchen im Spamfilter entsorgen.

Bei diesen albernen Webseiten kommt kein wirksames Vertragsverhältnis zustande (egal, ob der Anmeldende minderjährig ist oder nicht). 
Wenn es aber schon keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch nichts zu kündigen, zu widerrufen oder sonstigen Mumpitz zu erklären. Schweigen ist in diesem Fall Gold.

Der Klabautermann ist dafür bekannt, dass er gern mit Pozilei, Razzia, Onlinehausdurchsuchung und Pfändung aller Unterhosen etc. pp. droht. Nicht kirre machen lassen, das ist natürlich völliger Quatsch. Kein Staatsanwalt wird bei so einem Blödsinn tätig. 

Nach einigen bösen Mahnungen schläft die Sache dann von selbst ein. Der Abzocker lebt auch nur von den Minderjährigen, die sich einschüchtern lassen und die völlig haltlosen Forderungen vom Taschengeld zahlen.
Dieser Abzocker ist nichts als ein lächerlicher, aber auch mieser Kinderschreck.


----------



## Heiner1996 (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Goblin schrieb:


> So schnappt die Falle zu
> Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle
> 
> Sollte Mahnmüll vom Inkassokläffer kommen. Ab in den Müll damit. Der will nur spielen
> ...


 
Diese Linksammlung wird dir sehr weiterhelfen.
Ich fand die auch toll.
Das beste ist, dass du dich einfach mal durch die ganzen Seiten durchliest.

lg der Heiner


----------



## EXPLORER92 (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

minmoin zusammen habe mich am 18.1.2011 bei danys homepage angemeldet und wusste net das mann das zahlen muss jetzt habe ich ne rechnung von 69euro ....
was soll ich machen bin erst 15 und habe angst wegen rechtsanwalt und ..
habe euro seite jetzt gefunden und ach alles gelesen und abwarten und zurücklehnen is dann bestimmt dsa beste und alles igno.


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hallo Explorer
lies Dir mal die Links unten in meiner Signatur durch und speziell diesen hier

Urteil: Minderjährige müssen Abonnement im Internet nicht zahlen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Und noch was - geh beichten !
Das ist im Zweifelsfall eine Nummer zu groß für Dich. Und darauf bauen diese Abzockfirmen


----------



## Skymaster279 (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hi hi, 
so zweite Mahnung bekommen, jetzt sind es schon 89 €, ist es eigentlich egal ob man Minderjahrig oder Volljahrig ist ??


----------



## Goblin (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Selbst wenn Du 100 Jahre alt wärst ist es egal. Setz Dein Spamfilter drauf an
Hier nochmal der Link für Blinde und Lesefaule
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...nt-im-internet-nicht-zahlen-090309/?tx_ttnews


----------



## Marco (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Zur Zeit wird direkt über die Telekom gemahnt [email protected]

Nach der Abgabe an die Strafverfolgungsbehörden erfolgt nun Einleitung des Gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens, also kein Grund zur Veranlassung.

Marco


----------



## EXPLORER92 (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

es passiert aber nix oder wegen standsanwalt gericht und so oder mann kann sich inruhe zurücklegen ?? 
das erstma das mir so einfehler passiert is  muss mann davor angst haben vor dennen ??


----------



## Teleton (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Skymaster279 schrieb:


> ist es eigentlich egal ob man Minderjahrig oder Volljahrig ist ??


Das bringt uns zu der Frage , ob man eine Leiche 2 mal töten kann. 

Mit Volljährigen kommt mangels übereinstimmender Willenserklärungen kein Vertrag zustande. Das gilt auch bei Minderjährigen, die können aber sowieso keine Verträge ohne die Eltern schließen. Bei Minderjährigen ist der Vertrag also mindestens doppelt tot.


----------



## EXPLORER92 (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

kann ich mich ruhig zurücklegen und habe nix zu befürchten oder??


----------



## Goblin (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> muss mann davor angst haben vor dennen


 
Das hier lesen



> Bei Webseiten mit verschleierter Preisangabe kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Wenn kein Vertrag besteht muss man auch nicht Widerrufen,Kündigen oder sich sonst irgendwie zur Sache äussern. Nach ein paar albernen Mahnungen schläft die Sache dann von selbst ein
> Es ist in keinem Fall weiter gegangen wie bis zum nervenden Mahnmüll
> 
> So schnappt die Falle zu
> ...





> kann ich mich ruhig zurücklegen und habe nix zu befürchten oder??


Wenn Du nicht zahlst kommt der Oberinkassokasper mit der Oberinkassokasperrassel und es geht Dir mit der ganzen Härte eines Oberinkassokaspers an den Kragen 
Nein,Quatsch. Es passiert nichts. Gar nichts,was man auch nur annähernd ernst nehmen müsste


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



EXPLORER92 schrieb:


> es passiert aber nix oder wegen standsanwalt gericht und so oder mann kann sich inruhe zurücklegen ??
> das erstma das mir so einfehler passiert is  muss mann davor angst haben vor dennen ??



Ich habe Dir doch schon ausführlich geantwortet. Solltest Du vielleicht mal lesen ...


----------



## Goblin (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Na ja,manche wollen es zur "Sicherheit" halt noch 27 Mal persönlich vorgekaut haben


----------



## Heiner1996 (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

So wie ich....

Die haben mir geschrieben, dass sie das an ihre Rechtsabteilung weitergegeben haben.
Aber das stand im Betreff und ich lese keine Nachrichten mit über 75% Virenwahrscheinlichkeit^^
Aber seid ihr sicher, dass da auch wirklich nichts passiert ?


----------



## Goblin (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Aber seid ihr sicher, dass da auch wirklich nichts passiert


Dir könnte bein nächsten Regenschauer ein Tropfen auf den Kopf fallen


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

HEINER !!!!

hast Du den Thread bzw. die Antworten an Dich immer noch nicht gelesen ....
Meinst Du die ändern sich alle acht Tage ?




Tante Edit meint ich hätte Deine Smilies übersehen ..........


----------



## EXPLORER92 (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

ich vertraue den auch das da nix passiert


----------



## EXPLORER92 (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

habe es meinen ellis gesagt und haben sich das hier auch durchgelesen und auch gesagt das nix passiert also stimmt das das mann sich zurück lehnen kan ......... habe wieder  ne mail bekommen mit zahlungs erinnerung


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Nach einigen Mails schläft das Theater von selbst ein.


----------



## EXPLORER92 (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

hattest du das problem auch mal?? also kann mann sich zurücklegen und lachen drüber??


----------



## Goblin (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> also kann mann sich zurücklegen und lachen drüber


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,kann man. Also so langsam nervts :unzufrieden:


----------



## Niclas (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



EXPLORER92 schrieb:


> also kann *mann* sich zurücklegen und lachen drüber??


auch *frau* kann sich zurücklegen und lachen drüber


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> also kann mann sich zurücklegen und lachen drüber??





Niclas schrieb:


> auch *frau* kann sich zurücklegen und lachen drüber


Auch KIND kann sich zurücklehnen und drüber lachen 

NB: Schon lange nichts mehr hier von unserem Fussi gehört...:-?


----------



## PowerFussion (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> NB: Schon lange nichts mehr hier von unserem Fussi gehört...:-?



Stimmt! Aber Fussibär ist nicht Tot! Der hatte wohl bischen mehr zu tun mit dem Bau seiner italiensichen Landvilla.

Aber jetzt wo Danis-Homepage.de läuft, scheint er ja fertig zu sein...


----------



## Skymaster279 (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Habe mal wieder eine email bekommen...

_[Datenmüll entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Hippo (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Skymaster279 schrieb:


> ...Ankündigung der Weitergabe in unsere* Rechtsabteilung*         ...
> 
> ... Falls Sie nicht zahlen, werden wir als nächsten Schritt unsere  Forderung unserem *RECHTSANWALT* übergeben.



Ja wat nu?
Rechtsabteilung oder Rechtsanwalt 
Man sollte seine Firma schon kennen ...





Skymaster279 schrieb:


> Der Anwalt *wird* einen  gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erwirken.



Und wovon träumt der nachts? :sun:




Skymaster279 schrieb:


> Die Veröffentlichung dieser E-Mail bzw. auch Teile dieser, werden hiermit ausdrücklich untersagt! Weiterhin verstoßen Sie bei Veröffentlichung gegen das geltende Urheberrecht des Autors und können somit rechtlich belangt werden!



Hoffentlich fürchtest Du Dich jetzt angemessen nach der ungenehmigten Veröffentlichung ...


----------



## Skymaster279 (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ich denke von meinem Geld :-p


----------



## Skymaster279 (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Soweit hatte ich das gar nicht gelesen, mal gut das es gelöscht worden ist


----------



## Skymaster279 (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

hey der Fossi hat mal wieder ne neue Seite:

http://meine-perverse-camsex-seite.tiz.net


----------



## Goblin (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat


Das ist glatt gelogen. Manche haben es immer noch nicht begriffen


> Das Entgelt für die Nutzung der Dienstleistung beträgt einmalig neunundsechzig (69)Euro inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer in der jeweiligen gesetzlichen Höhe


Preis natürlich nur in den AGB. 

@Skymaster 279,wie bist Du auf die Seite gekommen ? Über Meinvz ? Müsste man mal melden. Werbung ist da nämlich nicht erlaubt


----------



## Skymaster279 (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ja das war mal wieder meinvz !!  Habe ich auch schon gemeldet !!


----------



## Hippo (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Skymaster279 schrieb:


> Soweit hatte ich das gar nicht gelesen, mal gut das es gelöscht worden ist



Beziehst Du Dich da auf den Pups mit dem Urheberrecht?
Das ist der Gag in Dosen. Wenn Du eine an Dich adressierte Mail bekommst kannst Du die selbstverständlich veröffentlichen, es ist ja kein Manuskript das Du z.B. als Verleger zur Prüfung bekommst oder eine Mail mit vertraulichen Firmendaten sondern nur eine Rechnung/Mahnung und das ist nun wirklich kein Werk von erheblicher "Schöpfungshöhe" oder wie das offiziell heißt


----------



## Skymaster279 (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Das war Ironisch gemeint...


----------



## Skymaster279 (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Und der Fossi hat wieder eine neue Seite bei vz !!
http://camsex-lesben.cc.nu


----------



## Goblin (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Dann wollen wir den Dreck mal melden :-D


----------



## Skymaster279 (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Habe ich schin gemacht


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Skymaster279 schrieb:


> neue Seite http://camsex-lesben.cc.nu/


...mit dem verlinkten Impressum zu http://www.danis-homepage.de/index.php?todo=showPopup&type=impressum



> Online Web-Connection Ltd.
> Bruno-Taut-Ring 162
> 39130 Magdeburg
> Deutschland
> ...


----------



## EXPLORER92 (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

moinmoin jungs habe jetzt die 2 mahnung bekommen soll jetzt 89€ bezahlen mach ich aber net .... kann ich den text den schreiben oder soll ich lieber den garnix schreiben und garnix machen?? ....
[FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit dieser Email mache ich von meinem Widerufsrecht gebrauch. Dass mit Angabe des Geburtsdatums und der Emailadresse auf der Homepage danis homepage.de Kosten verbunden sind, war nicht ersichtlich. Einen Screenshot und ein Abbild der Seite zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich gemacht.

Es gibt mehrere Gerichtsurteile, aus denen ersichtlich wird, dass Kosten SICHTLICH gekennzeichnet werden müssen. Auch ein Preis in den AGBs ist unzulässig

Sie kennen weder Namen, noch Adresse von mir. Um über die IP-Adresse an meine Daten zu kommen, brauchen sie einen richterlichen Beschluss und müssten Strafanzeige erstatten.

Allerdings wissen sie so gut wie ich, dass Ihre Seite vielmehr einer Abofalle entspricht und vor Gericht kein Bestand hätte.

Den Betrag von 89 Euro werde ich nicht überweisen und weitere Emails von Ihnen landen im Spam Ordner.

 [/FONT]oder soll ich es lieber sein lassen und dennen nix schreiben und garnicht antoworten bitte auf antwort .... ps: mit freundlichen grüßen EXPLORER92


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Du musst Dich nicht bei jeder Spam-Mail aus Höflichkeit zur Antwort berufen fühlen.


----------



## Goblin (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> kann ich den text den schreiben oder soll ich lieber den garnix schreiben und garnix machen?? ....


Einem Mailroboter ist es völlig Schnuppe ob und was Du ihm schreibst. Setz Dein Spamfilter drauf an und dann haste Ruhe


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> HRB 13974, Amtsgericht Sachsen Anhalt


Man kennt ihn:


> Amtsgericht Stendal Aktenzeichen: HRB 13974 	Bekannt gemacht am: 14.12.2010 22:00 Uhr
> 
> Neueintragungen 07.12.2010
> 
> *Online Web-Connection Limited,* Magdeburg, Bruno-Taut-Ring 162, 39130 Magdeburg. Private Company Limited by Shares nach dem Recht von England und Wales. Gründungsbestimmungen vom 22.10.2010. Geschäftsanschrift: Bruno-Taut-Ring 162, 39130 Magdeburg. Programmierung und Webdesign. 1,00 EUR. Ist nur ein director bestellt, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere directors bestellt, so wird die Gesellschaft durch die directors gemeinsam vertreten. Bestellt: director und ständiger Vertreter: K., S., Magdeburg, ***.**.1983.


----------



## Marco (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Die Rechnung zu Danis-Homepage ist auch zum schreien (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)

Leider darf ich diese nicht zitieren da 



> Diese E-Mail enthält vertrauliche und nur für den angegebenen Empfänger bestimmte Informationen. Sofern Sie nicht der beabsichtigte Empfänger sind, benachrichtigen Sie bitte umgehend den Absender und löschen diese E-Mail. Das unbefugte Kopieren oder die unbefugte Weitergabe oder Veröffentlichung dieser E-Mail bzw. deren Inhalts ist nicht gestattet und kann eine kriminelle Handlung sein.
> Die Veröffentlichung dieser E-Mail bzw. auch Teile dieser, werden hiermit ausdrücklich untersagt! Weiterhin verstoßen Sie bei Veröffentlichung gegen das geltende Urheberrecht des Autors und können somit rechtlich belangt werden!



Gruß Marco


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Marco schrieb:


> Leider darf ich diese nicht zitieren


Das ist die Meinung des Anbieters, doch die kann er gern für sich behalten. Eine Rechnung (und auch eine frei verfügbare Website) sind kein schützenswertes Gut - niemand kann verlangen, dass man daraus nicht zitiert oder Kopien veröffentlicht. Solche Einschüchterungsversuche würde ich gern einen Richter prüfen lassen, doch nur leider meiden solche anonymen Seitenbetreiber Gerichte wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Skymaster279 (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Nächste Spam erhalten...
Jetzt wollen sie persöhnlich vorbei kommen und das Geld abholen, na da werde ich mal warten !!:wall:


----------



## Goblin (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Die wollen eine Mailadresse besuchen ? Es wird immer alberner :-D


----------



## Hippo (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Skymaster279 schrieb:


> Nächste Spam erhalten...
> Jetzt wollen sie persöhnlich vorbei kommen und das Geld abholen, na da werde ich mal warten !!:wall:



Wo willst Du sie denn erwarten?
Am Splitter oder erst am Router?


----------



## EXPLORER92 (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Neue mail von dannis hompage 

Sie haben sich am 18.01.2011 um 10:49:01 Uhr nachweislich unter Angabe  Ihrer Email-Adresse ________________ und IP-Adresse xx.xx.xx.xxx  auf der Internetseite danis-homepage.de angemeldet und den  Bestellvorgang unserer Dienstleistung vollzogen.

        Weder unsere Rechnung, noch unsere bisherigen  Zahlungserinnerungen fanden bei Ihnen Beachtung. Überweisen Sie jetzt  unverzüglich den Betrag von 99,- Euro (inkl. 30,- Euro Mahngebühr).
        Sie haben einen rechtskräftigen Kaufvertrag geschlossen bzw. eine Dienstleistung gemäß dem BGB beansprucht.
        Sollte der Vertrag von Ihnen nicht erfüllt werden, so werden  Ihnen weitere Kosten für das Mahnwesen, Verzugszinsen und  Rechtsanwaltsgebühren entstehen.

        Wir wollen dies vermeiden!

        Nach geltendem Recht sind wir befugt, die anfallenden Kosten  geltend zu machen. Alle bereits angefallenen und noch entstehenden  Kosten (Mahnkosten oder auch Rechtsanwaltskosten) gehen zu Ihren Lasten.

        Zahlen Sie bitte unverzüglich den fälligen Gesamtbetrag von 99,- Euro (inkl. 30,- Euro Mahngebühr)

        Falls Sie nicht zahlen, werden wir als nächsten Schritt unsere  Forderung unserem RECHTSANWALT übergeben. Der Anwalt kann einen  gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erwirken. Hierdurch kommen ggf. zusätzliche  hohe Anwalts- und Bearbeitungskosten auf Sie zu.
        Nach geltendem Recht könnten wir die offene Forderung bereits jetzt bei Gericht anmelden.
        Wir geben Ihnen nun letztmalig die Möglichkeit, diese Angelegenheit aus der Welt zu schaffen.

        Zahlen Sie bitte unverzüglich den fälligen Gesamtbetrag von 99,- EURO (inkl. 30,- Euro Mahngebühr):


und was sagt ihr dazu werden die das real machen oder werden die sich nicht trauen zum rechtsanwalt ?


----------



## dvill (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Der Müll steht hier tausendfach rum.

Nichts passiert wirklich.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Dieser User macht alles richtig:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/331605-post736.html

Ist zwar ein anderer Aboabzocker, aber eigentlich trifft das auf alle Nutzlosbanditen zu.


----------



## EXPLORER92 (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

hab wieder ne mail bekommen die wollen jetzt zu mir kommen können die das überhaupt ??? habe die seite auch garnicht genuzt 




*Terminvereinbarung* 

        Sehr geehrter Kunde!

        Da Sie auf die Ankündigung zur Weitergabe in unsere  Rechtsabteilung nicht reagiert haben, gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie  gegen die weitere Vorgehensweise keine Einwände haben.

        Um die Situation und die weitere Vorgehensweise zu besprechen  und ggf. ein weiteres Anwachsen Ihrer Schulden zu verhindern, werde ich  versuchen, Sie in den nächsten Tagen persönlich anzutreffen. Ihre  Unterlagen halten Sie bitte hierfür bereit!

        Natürlich steht es Ihnen frei, den offenen Betrag von 109,- Euro (inkl. 40,- Euro Mahngebühren) auch sofort zu zahlen!

        Wir wollen natürlich verhindern, dass die Kosten für Sie  weiterhin ins Unermessliche steigen. Daher möchten wir Ihnen dringend  anraten, den ehrlichen Weg einzuschlagen und die offene Forderung zu  bezahlen. Sie haben unseren erotischen Service nachweislich genutzt und  daher sind wir berechtigt diese Nutzung auch in Rechnung zu stellen.

        Auszug aus unserem notariell beglaubigten Server Protokoll:

        Ihre E-Mail: [...]@yahoo.de
        E-Mail Provider: [...].de
        Anmeldedatum: [...] Uhr
        IP Nummer: [...]
        Provider: [...].de

        Die zugehörige Adresse zu diesem Anschluss kann von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden ermittelt werden.

        Das laufende Aktenzeichen der Staatsanwaltschaft Magdeburg  bekommen Sie im Falle der Nichtzahlung von uns zugeschickt, um dieses  evtl. Ihrem Anwalt zu übermitteln.

        Seien Sie ehrlich zu sich selbst und begleichen Sie Ihre  Aussenstände, entsprechend der Ihnen mehrmals zugesandten Mahnungen in  Höhe von bereits 109,- Euro (inkl. 40,- Euro Mahngebühren).
        Aufgrund dieser Mahnungen befinden Sie sich bereits entsprechend  §283 BGB im Verzug. Eine Verweigerung der Zahlung stellt zudem eine  Verletzung Ihrer Vertragspflichten dar, die Schadensersatzansprüche  gemäß §§ 281, 280 Abs. 1 BGB zur Folge haben kann.

        Sollte ab dem heutigen Tag der Zahlungseingang innerhalb von 7  Tagen auf unserem Konto eingegangen sein, so werden wir von allen  folgenden Ermittlungen gegen Sie absehen und die Angelegenheit ist somit  für Sie erledigt.
        Wir weisen Sie ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass bei fruchtlosem  Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen Sie  eingeleitet werden kann. Aus dem daraus resultierenden  Vollstreckungstitel besteht dann die Möglichkeit, über einen Zeitraum  von 30 Jahren gegen Sie die Zwangsvollstreckung (z.B. Kontopfändung,  Lohn-/Gehaltspfändung ) zu betreiben.

        Zahlen Sie bitte unverzüglich den fälligen Gesamtbetrag von *109,- EURO (inkl. 40,- Euro Mahngebühren)* an:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:10:44 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:08:11 ----------

habe ein fehler grad gemacht die ip und email adresse stehn gelassen bitte lasst es auch dabei das es nur dort steht und nix anderes damit passiert bitte ... können die überhaupt zu mir nach hause kommen

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:12:18 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:10:44 ----------

bitte antwortet mir nochma ich weiß ich nerv abund zu ma sorry okii aber antwortet mir ma

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ab in den Müll mit diesem hanebüchenen Dreck - und gut ists!


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



EXPLORER92 schrieb:


> hab wieder ne mail bekommen die wollen jetzt zu mir kommen können die das überhaupt ?


Du mußt nicht jeden Spamschwachsinn lesen. Richte dir  einen vernünftigen Spamfilter ein. 
Das erpart viel Zeitverschwendung, manuell  Spam zu entsorgen


----------



## bernhard (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



EXPLORER92 schrieb:


> hab wieder ne mail bekommen die wollen jetzt zu mir kommen können die das überhaupt ???


Dieser Müll taucht hier im Forum seit Jahren massenhaft auf.

Nichts passiert wirklich. Alles ist Kasperletheater.

Du bist Cyberbanditen in die Fänge geraten. Mehr nicht. Ruhe bewaren. Alles ist gut.


----------



## Goblin (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Seien Sie ehrlich zu sich selbst und begleichen Sie Ihre Aussenstände


Oooohhhhh,wie rührend. Mir kommen gleich die Tränen 


> Die zugehörige Adresse zu diesem Anschluss kann von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden ermittelt werden


Die Staatsanwaltschaft spielt kein Lakai für Abzocker. Und hat auch mit Zivilrecht nichts am Hut


> Wir weisen Sie ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass bei fruchtlosem Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen Sie eingeleitet werden kann


Gegen eine Mail oder IP Adresee ? Na dann macht mal

Leute,lasst euch nicht irre machen. Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert,kann seine Kohle behalten


----------



## Hippo (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*





Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki

Vereinzelte Drohungen des Erscheinens der päpstlichen Inkassokongregation wurden schon beobachtet.
Berichte über Teeren und Federn des angeblichen Schuldners konnten noch nicht bestätigt werden


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Diese albernen Seiten mit dieser ach so naiv und unschuldig auf Teenie tuenden wasserstoffblondierten Spätpomeranze sind nichts anderes als ein mieser Kinderschreck. Wer da nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, hat bisher noch immer sein Geld behalten können.


----------



## Amboss oder Hammer (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Und wieder ist einer reingefallen.
jennys-erste-stripversuche.net (wie süß) Mein 14 jähriger Sohn hat's geglaubt.
Einfach Mailadresse eingegeben , ein Klick auf "Volljährig" und schon ging der ganze Schlamassel los.:wall:
Wir haben jetzt von der 
Steger Domainverwaltung mit Sitz in Chur(Schweiz) ein ganz wichtig aussehendes Schreiben als pdf im Anhang an einer Drohmail erhalten.
Werden natürlich nicht bezahlen. Aber unser Sohn hatte schon Schiß, daß er sein Sparschwein plündern muß.:unzufrieden:
Hier noch die Daten zum Vorgang:
Aus dem Impressum der Seite
Koc Ofis Hizmetleri Holding
Armada Shopping and Trade Centre 75144
Floors 09, Eskisehir Yolu No.6
06520 Ankara
Turkey
Und hier noch die BAnkverbindung
BLZ 7105 0000
Sparkasse Berchtesgadener Land
Hoffe, daß einige betroffene das lesen und nicht auf diese Abzocke reinfallen.


----------



## Goblin (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Koc Ofis Hizmetleri Holding
> Armada Shopping and Trade Centre 75144
> Floors 09, Eskisehir Yolu No.6
> 06520 Ankara
> Turkey


 
Das Impressum ist von vorne bis hinten Fake. Kannst ja mal das hier machen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


----------



## Amboss oder Hammer (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hab ich auch gemacht.  Über die IBAN die Bank rausgesucht und den Text mit Kontonummer an die Sparkasse geschickt. Denke zwar nicht, daß das viel bringt, aber es gibt ein gutes Gefühl.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Goblin (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Denke zwar nicht, daß das viel bringt


Doch,Sparkassen und Banken reagieren recht schnell auf solche Hinweise. Nur eine Bank scheint eine,sagen wir mal,merkwürdige Handhabe zu haben


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Nur eine Bank scheint eine,sagen wir mal,merkwürdige Handhabe zu haben


[ir]Sei nicht ungerecht.
Die glauben eben  an das Gute im Menschen und  solange jemand nicht
 wegen Betruges verurteilt  ist, wollen sie  eben nicht vorschnell handeln  [/ir]
das könnte sich aber ggf. ändern, wobei die Bank  alt  aussehen könnte...


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Den drahtigen Kartenbankern könnte irgendwann dasselbe ins Haus stehen wie einer gewissen Privatbank in Ostwestfalen, die mit den Gewinnbimmlern gemeinsame Sache gemacht hat. Da gab es Hausdurchsuchungen, es wird weiterhin auch gegen die Bankvorstände ermittelt, man hatte sogar die BAFIN im Haus.


----------



## technofreak (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Bei  einer  Minibank ist es bei den Beträgen, um die es ging,  ja noch  halbwegs
 nachvollziehbar, dass  sie alle Augen samt Hühneraugen zudrückte.

Warum sich aber diese Bank wegen solcher Minibeträge ( bezogen auf die  Gesamtbilanz )
   der Möglichkeit  solcher  Desaster/Querelen  aussetzt,  ist nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Die haben doch nicht nur einen - hm - halbseidenen Kunden...
Ich denke Kleinvieh macht auch Mist und für meinen Geschmack tauchen die sehr häufig als Empfangsbank auf.


----------



## technofreak (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ich denke Kleinvieh macht auch Mist und für meinen Geschmack tauchen die sehr häufig als Empfangsbank auf.


Das ist eben sehr kurzsichtig. Kleinviehmist stinkt  auch heftig.
Der mögliche Ärger steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Gewinn.

Entweder haben sie es generell noch nicht kapiert oder es sind subalterne  Mitarbeiter,
  die sich glauben Lorbeeren = Provisionen  verdienen zu können.


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Wie wärs mit dem - zugegebenermaßen schrägen - Gedanken daß sich da jemand denkt, wenn keiner mehr die Halbseidenen nimmt kommen alle zu uns und dann rentiert sichs?
Weil Beschwerden an die Bank sind ja schon genug raus. Also wenn eine Deiner Alternativen zutreffen dann sitzen die aber nicht unten sondern ziemlich weit oben. Was aber nichts über die Intelligenz aussagt ...


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Diese Denkvariante einer Bank ist und bleibt kurzsichtig. Denn zwangsläufig resultiert hieraus eine beachtliche Rufschädigung der Bank. Wenn man erst einmal in dem "Geschmäckle" steht, der bevorzugte Hort von Gaunern zu sein, dann gehen die seriösen Kunden irgendwann. Übrig bleiben die Gauner, und die diktieren aber dann die Bedingungen. Die Bank macht sich von denen wirtschaftlich abhängig.


----------



## technofreak (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Hippo schrieb:


> wenn keiner mehr die Halbseidenen nimmt kommen alle zu uns und dann rentiert sichs?


Alle  zusammengenommen  sind Peanuts bezogen auf die Gesamtbilanz


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ist bekannt wer dort als seriöser Kunde geführt wird?
Könnte ja sein daß die das interessiert .........


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Google mal nach "Impressum + [Name der gewissen Bank] + Bankverbindung"

Man findet kaum Einträge dazu. 
Wenn man das mal testweise mit anderen bekannten Banknamen macht, findet man weit mehr.

Die drahtige Bank ist aber wohl vor allem auf Kreditkartenabrechnungen und Online-Zahlungsverfahren spezialisiert. Der Umsatz/a liegt im guten dreistelligen Millionenbereich.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Februar 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ist bekannt wer dort als seriöser Kunde geführt wird?


Die Anwaltskanzlei, die für die Drahtlosen die Einstweiligen Verfügungen erwirkt


----------



## PC3002 (7 März 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Guten Tag.
Ich bin 45 Jahre alt und habe einen 14jährigen sohn, der nun zu mir kam und mir gebeichtet hat, das er mist gebaut hat, in dem er sich auf dieser jenny homepage registriert hat.
da ich  nicht viel von diesen Dingen verstehe, sondern nur die Geschäftsbedingungen (welche mich sehr erschrocken haben) gelesen habe, möchte ich mal wissen, wie ich mich nun verhalten soll.
hat schonmal jemand erfahrungen mit dieser Seite gemacht???
Muss man den Mahnungen nachgehen, oder nichts machen???
Über ihre Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Danke


----------



## Goblin (7 März 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> Über ihre Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen


Die Antworten stehen hier überall schon. Einfach mal ein paar Beiträge lesen

Mal das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html

Stell Dein Spamfilter auf den Mahnmüll ein und schon ist der Spuk zu Ende


----------



## PC3002 (7 März 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Entschuldigung, habe jetzt grad erst gesehen, das dass schon dir 29. Seite zu dem Thema ist.
Danke...


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



PC3002 schrieb:


> ... das dass schon dir 29. Seite zu dem Thema ist...



Wenn Du dann noch Lust hast kannst Du Dir noch den Thread zu "flirtfever" reinziehen, der hat auch über 260 Beiträge ...


----------



## BFR2 (10 März 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hey Leute;

Habe auch ne Mail bekommen, eine bekannte von mir ist zufällig Anwältin und sagt folgendes:

Dies ist gemäß der Regelung im BGB ein überraschender Inhalt und ist damit unwirksam. 
Sollten man sich auf dieser Seite anmelden, so wird man voraussichtlich in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen aufgefordert, 69,00 € zu überweisen. Soweit sich diese Kosten lediglich in den AGB finden, ist ein Vertrag mit diesem Inhalt aber nicht wirksam zustande gekommen
Da man mir der IP Adresse keine Vertrags-Unterschreibung beweisen kann, brauch man sich keine sorgen  machen und  muss nicht bezahlen!!


----------



## Hippo (10 März 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

[ironie]
Ui doll ...
[/ironie]

Du hast aber auch keinen einzigen Beitrag oberhalb von Deinem gelesen, oder ?


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

[ir]das ist nun wirklich zuviel verlangt...[/ir] 

das sind immerhin fast 300 Postings....


----------



## BFR2 (10 März 2011)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Ja sry habe ich grade erst gelesen:-D ich war noch so sauer darüber wie dreist die da sind ne einfach der Hammer


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 März 2011)

*jennys-homepage, danis-homepage.de*



> Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?



@ Mods, wäre es möglich, den Threadtitel zu ändern? Ich schlage vor:

*jennys-homepage, danis-homepage.de*​Die einfache Anmeldung bei dem Schrott is es ja nicht. Einige Nutzer, ich denke da an Lokalisten- und Facebookfans, bekommen auch hier wieder mal nur *personalisierte Links in Spammails oder PM in den Portalen*. Drücken die Empfänger so einen Link, lösen sie die Rechnung aus, ohne je Kenntnis vom Preis bekommen und die AGB selbst bestätigt zu haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Wenn das stimmt, dann wäre es nachweislich Betrug und ein Parallelfall zu den drei in Göttingen wegen Betrugs verurteilten Fabrikeinkauf-Abofallenbetreibern.
DATEN / LG Göttingen: Abofallen-Betreiber werden wegen Betruges verurteilt

Die haben es ähnlich gemacht, mit personalisierten codierten Links in Spam-Mails, und sind immerhin (man glaubt es in Deutschland ja kaum...) dafür verurteilt worden. Zumindest zwei von den beiden haben wohl deswegen ihre Ambitionen auf das juristische Staatsexamen begraben müssen. Um die ist es auch still geworden.


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, dann wäre es nachweislich Betrug ....


Da hast du Recht. Nur mangelt es womöglich am Nachweis bei Rüdigers Fall aus der Klamottenkiste. Allein die Behauptung eines Beschwerdeführers ist für die Beweisführung evtl. unzureichend, immerhin aber ein Indiz.


----------



## Insider (16 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> ... immerhin aber ein Indiz.


Genau deshalb  wurden auch das zuständige Revierkommissariat und die Amtsanwaltschaft  in Magdeburg schon mal formlos über die Verdachtsmomente informiert.

Immerhin haben wir es hier zur Abwechslung mal nicht mit einem  Briefkastenträger zu tun und da sollten die Behörden doch eigentlich  leichtes Spiel mit den erforderlichen oder zumindest den notwendigen  Ermittlungen haben.

Was ist eigentlich aus vivis-homepage.de geworden? Was kostet es, einen Ableger (oder gleich das ganze Projekt) zu erwerben, Herr Fussibär?

Ein Blick in Companies House (hinsichtlich der 1-€- Ltd., Nr. 07416533) und in das AG Stendal (HRB 13974) verrät die Identität des Betreibers von danis-homepage.de. 

Damit dürfte die Jagd in Sachsen-Anhalt wohl eröffnet sein. :spitz:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

und wieder mal eine  neue Verkleidung > jennys-geile-spiele.net


> Idari Yonetici / Registrant
> (Admin)
> Ad / Name	  Linh Wang
> Adres	3617 Tower 1, Lippo Centre Hong Kong Queensway 89


----------



## Eniac (21 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Neue Bankverbindung:



> Bankverbindung
> Inhaber: Online Web-Connection Ltd.
> Konto: 0303344200
> BLZ: 81080000
> ...




Eniac


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

und auch hier die Empfehlung der VZ Hamburg 
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten können Sie den Gaunern in die Suppe spucken, wenn Sie dazu beitragen, dass deren Konto gekündigt und das Geld an die Absender zurück überwiesen wird.
> 
> *Schreiben Sie so an die Bank/Sparkasse, auf deren Konto das Geld überwiesen werden soll (Kontoinstitut über Bankleitzahl ermitteln):*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Eniac schrieb:


> Neue Bankverbindung


So neu ist die nicht und es wird Zeit, dass die Commerzbank reagiert. Ich werde seit 22.02.2011 mit diesem Konto angebettelt. Allerdings glaube ich, dass (nennen wir ihn mal) Stevie es nicht im Kreuz hat, sich laufend ein neues Konto zu beschaffen.

Heute erst erreichte mich diese Nachricht von ihm:



			
				eine Software schrieb:
			
		

> K u n d e
> E-Mail: [email protected]
> IP: 99.22.33.124
> Provider: gibbetnet
> ...


Die schönsten Lügen habe ich mit einer Unterstreichung versehen.

_[selbstverständlich sind die persönlichen Daten etwas verändert worden]_​


----------



## Antiscammer (22 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Das mit dem "notariell beglaubigten Server Protokoll" hat Fussibär auch früher schon gebracht. Das ist richtig unfreiwilliger Humor - wenn es nicht gegen unerfahrene Kinder und Jugendliche gerichtet wäre.

Also, nochmal für alle mitlesenden Kinder und Jugendliche.
Wer auch so einen Drohbrief bekommen hat - das ist natürlich alles Quatsch von vorne bis hinten.

Kein Notar prüft irgendwelche Server-Protokolle von irgendwelchen miesen Eierdieben. Die Notare haben was besseres zu tun.

Die Aktenzeichen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Magdeburg gibt es auch allesamt nicht. Es gibt diese Anzeigen nicht.

Und nein, es kommt auch kein Fussibär und auch kein Inkassofritze persönlich bei Euch vorbei. Absoluter Quark. Sollen die bei allen eingeschüchterten Kiddies bundesweit rumfahren? Selbst, wenn die das wollten, könnten sie das gar nicht. 
Außerdem müsste man weder Fussibär noch einen Inkassofritzen ins Haus lassen. Das sind keine Gerichtsvollzieher. Und der Gerichtsvollzieher kommt da nicht. 

Also: nicht den Tag vermiesen lassen. Und weiterhin: nicht zahlen, Mahnungen ignorieren. Es passiert absolut gar nichts.


----------



## bernhard (23 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

OffTopic-Plauderei abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...aus-jennys-homepage-de-danis-homepage-de.html


----------



## Kevin G. (23 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

So Leute wie sieht es damit aus....
ich hab auch so eine Mail bekommen...
bei mir stimmt aber der Provider und die IP hat Punkte.... ist es trotzdem ein FAKE?????????????????
Vorallem ist die Summe ist wohl immer unterschiedlich....kurios:-?
BITTE um Meldung zu der Sache....weil die Mahnung schon läuft....

Sehr geehrter Kunde!

Anbei senden wir Ihnen Ihre  Rechnung für die Mitgliedschaft bei www.jennys-erste-stripversuche.net.

Sie  haben erworben:
--------------------------------------
1x 30 Tage  Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei www.jennys-erste-stripversuche.net
--------------------------------------

Gesamtbetrag:  89,- Euro
inkl. der gesetzlichen Mwst.

Die genauen  Anmeldedaten


Internetprovider  O2 Germany IP Adresse 89.204.153.164
Anmeldezeitpunkt 12.03.2011  21:02

wurden bei der Anmeldung auf unserem Server  gespeichert.

Bitte überweisen Sie den offenen Betrag binnen 5 Tagen auf  unser Konto:

Inhaber: STEGER
Kontoführende Bank: Sparkasse
Konto  Nr.: 00 201 594 89
Bankleitzahl: 710 500 00
Betreff: 1303656

Für  Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der  EU:

Inhaber: STEGER
Kontoführende Bank: Sparkasse
IBAN: DE15 7105  0000 0020 1594 89
BIC: BYLA DE M1 BGL
Betreff: 1303656

Eine  Rechnung zum Ausdrucken finden Sie im Anhang.

Mit freundlichen  Grüßen

STEGER Domainverwaltung


----------



## Goblin (24 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



> So Leute wie sieht es damit aus....


...wohl kein Spamfilter installiert 



> Inhaber: STEGER
> Kontoführende Bank: Sparkasse
> Konto Nr.: 00 201 594 89
> Bankleitzahl: 710 500 00
> Betreff: 1303656



Kannst ja mal die Sparkasse Berchtesgadener Land mit einem Schreiben beglücken
http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30104/abofallehandwerklegenhtm.aspx



> Sparkasse Berchtesgadener Land
> Anstalt des öffentlichen Rechts
> Bahnhofstraße 17
> 83435 Bad Reichenhall


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Kevin G. schrieb:


> So Leute wie sieht es damit aus....
> ich hab auch so eine Mail bekommen...



Genau so wie in den 300 Postings vor Deinem ...
... und ob da wo noch Punkte drin sind ist auch schon wurscht


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Stopp mal! Kann es sein, dass hier zwei verschiedene "Projektgruppen" vermengt werden? Woher stammt die Gewissheit, dass diese Ösi-STEGER-Sache etwas mit den Machern aus Brandenburg/Sachsen-Anhalt zu tun hat. :gruebel:


----------



## Melissa1 (29 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Hallo, 

Ich hatte mich auch anfang diesen Monat mal angemeldet, aus neugier wie jeder andere hier auch.

Habe heute schon die 3 te Mahnung von denen bekommen. Habe jetzt auch nichts überwiesen und nicht reagiert. Immerhin sind es bei mir jetzt schon *109 Euro*
Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ich das richtig mache. Habe schon ein bisschen Zweifel.

Lest mal:


> Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von http://www.meine-geilen-teeniebilder.de
> 
> Trotz unserer letzten Mahnung haben Sie die überfällige Rechnung nicht
> beglichen.
> ...


_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Goblin (29 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Für Mahnmüll gibts Spamfilter. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten



> Ebenfalls werden wir die Herausgabe aller nötigen Verbindungsdaten mit
> Hilfe der Staatsanwaltschaft anfordern lassen, dadurch kann nachgewiesen
> werden, wer wann welche E-mails abgeholt bzw. bestätigt hat



:auslach:
Sind schon lustige Typen


----------



## Melissa1 (29 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Könnte darüber auch gerne lachen. Hab trotzdem Angst, das da noch was kommt


----------



## Goblin (29 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Deine Befürchtung ist richtig das da was kommt. Nämlich das hier
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube        - Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/nomedia]


----------



## Melissa1 (29 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Uii uiii das ist ja interessant, habs mir gerade angeschaut.

Also kann ich beruhigt sein.

Danke Dir.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Kannst absolut beruhigt sein. Mehr als heiße Luft und leere Drohungen kommt von diesen Kaspern nicht.

Es gibt auch keine Rechtsgrundlage für irgendwelche Forderungen. Auf der albernen Webseite entsteht kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag. Das wissen die Kasper auch ganz genau, daher haben sie auch noch nie vor Gericht geklagt. Guck Dir an, wie lang jetzt hier der Thread schon ist. Nicht ein einziger ist verklagt worden. 

Das sind Eierdiebe und Kinderschrecks, die nur von denen leben, die sich einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Nein ...
Mittlerweile wird auch schon der Besuch der päpstlichen Inkassokongregation angedroht ...
Aber Spaß beiseite - wir hier können das freilich lockerer sehen weil wir es schon lange verfolgen und sehen daß nix weiter passiert.
Es gibt nach unserer Erfahrung nichts was diese Mahnpupser mehr fürchten als die Gerichtsbarkeit mit der sie so gerne drohen.


----------



## bernhard (29 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Melissa1 schrieb:


> Bankleitzahl: 71050000


Unbedingt die einziehende Bank informieren:

https://www.sparkasse-bgl.de/module...dex.php?n=/module/kontakt/kontakt_rufnummern/


> Sparkasse Berchtesgadener Land
> Anstalt des öffentlichen Rechts
> Bahnhofstraße 17
> 83435 Bad Reichenhall


Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


> Schreiben Sie so an die Bank/Sparkasse, auf deren Konto das Geld überwiesen werden soll (Kontoinstitut über Bankleitzahl ermitteln)


----------



## Melissa1 (29 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Bei mir wird ja zum Glück nichts abgebucht, da sie ja nicht meine Bankdaten und Adresse haben. Ist auch gut so.


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Trotzdem solltest Du Bernhards Rat befolgen.
Die meisten Banken sperren dann nämlich das Konto der Abofallenbetreiber und andere die dorthin überweisen wollen verlieren ihr Geld nicht.
Wenn ihre Überweisung zurückkommt und sie bei der Bank anrufen erfahren sie nämlich dann von der Seriosität (tm) des Empfängers.
Ist ja nicht jeder so wief und findet uns bevor er zahlt


----------



## Eniac (31 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Neue Bank, neues Glück:



> Bankverbindung
> Inhaber: Online Web-Connection Ltd.
> Konto: 504872300
> BLZ: 81070024
> Institut: Deutsche Bank



Fusselchen baut übrigens in seine HTML-Drohmails einen WebBug ein um zu überprüfen, ob sie gelesen werden. Aber auch dies ist kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.


Eniac


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Dann kann er sich wenigstens ärgern wenn er sieht daß sie gelesen UND ignoriert werden


----------



## Goblin (31 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Dann wollen wir mal
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen



> Adresse der Deutsche Bank Privat und Geschäftskunden Filiale
> Markt 7
> 39340Haldensleben
> Bankleitzahl: 81070024


 
http://www.bankleitzahlensuche.com/...-und-Geschaeftskunden-AG-in-Haldensleben.html


----------



## Sunshine82 (31 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Im VZ hatte ich ne Freundschaftseinladung von ner jenny brunner. Ich kannte sie nich, bin auf ihr profil gehopst um zu schauen wer das is... Kam mir nich bekannt vor aber sie hatte freunde die auch mit mir befreundet sind. Bin auch aus neugier auf die HP gekommen und hab jetz schon die letzte Mahnung erhalten. hab hier alle seiten durchgelesen und nun kein bammel mehr. mir ging echt der arsch auf grundeis . Als nächstes war ne Martina Kietz im VZ unterwegs jetz ne daniela h. ... mal sehen wer als nächstes kommt :roll:


----------



## Goblin (31 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



> Im VZ hatte ich ne Freundschaftseinladung


Melde die Profile dem Support von VZ. Die werden dann sofort gelöscht


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Sunshine82 schrieb:


> ... und hab jetz schon die letzte Mahnung erhalten...


Das meinst auch nur Du 
Guck mal da rein ... Triangelus kalletalus ? Antispam Wiki




Sunshine82 schrieb:


> ... hab hier alle seiten durchgelesen und nun kein bammel mehr...


Sehr gut!



Sunshine82 schrieb:


> ...mir ging echt der arsch auf grundeis ...


 ... ist gut fürs Merken ...
Und schärft den Blick für die Zukunft!


----------



## Sunshine82 (1 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Das haben etliche gemeldet aber bis die gelöscht wurden hatten sie schon an die 400 "freundschaften" geschlossen und das innerhalb 3 tage ...

Das mit dem Triangelus - dingens hab ich auch schon gelesen ... da kommt ja noch einiges auf mich zu :cry:

wie kann man nur so krank im kopf sein sich die zeit zu nehmen um die mails zu verschicken um an kohle zu kommen :wall: aber es gibt ja auch kinder die darauf reinfallen.


----------



## Hippo (1 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Sunshine82 schrieb:


> ... da kommt ja noch einiges auf mich zu



Was denn?
Ein paar Mahnpupse - sonst nix. Beim 87. juckts Dich auch nicht mehr


----------



## Goblin (1 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



> die 400 "freundschaften


Wenn nur die Hälfte davon den Link anklicken und wiederum die Hälfte davon zahlen sind mal eben so knapp 10.000 Euros erbeutet


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Sunshine82 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Triangelus - dingens hab ich auch  schon gelesen ... da kommt ja noch einiges auf mich zu





Hippo schrieb:


> Ein paar Mahnpupse - sonst nix.


So isses. Die haben ja nicht mal ein Inkasso an der Hand, oder? Für was auch? Diese Forderungen sind sowas von unberechtigt, da vergreifen sich nicht mal die Profieinzieher dran.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> So isses. Die haben ja nicht mal ein Inkasso an der Hand, oder?



Scheint so, denn auch wenn der Name 





> UNITED PAY LIMITED


 es vermuten lässt, doch im Handelsregister stehts besser drin:





			
				AG Potsdam schrieb:
			
		

> Erstellung von Internetseiten
> und Grafiken, Webdesign und
> Dienstleistungen im EDV-Bereich


----------



## Melissa1 (7 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Ich habe heute das hier bekommen:


Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von www.meine-geilen-teeniebilder.de

Trotz unserer letzten Mahnung haben Sie die überfällige Rechnung nicht
beglichen.

Leider sehen wir uns nun gezwungen, diese Angelegenheit durch unsere
Anwaltskanzlei einzufordern.
Beachten Sie bitte, dass im Falle eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren -
erhebliche Kosten - und weitere Nachteile wie negativer Schufa-Eintrag,
Zwangsvollstreckung, Kontopfändung und Lohnpfändung auf Sie zukommen.
Durch die unverzügliche Überweisung auf unser Geschäftskonto können Sie
diese unschöne Angelegenheit endlich aus der Welt schaffen.
Andernfalls müssen Sie mit den oben genannten Konsequenzen und negativen
Auswirkungen rechnen.

Wir fordern Sie letztmalig auf, den Rechnungsbetrag von 89,00 EUR zzgl.
Mahngebühren von 40,00 EUR also gesamt 129,00 EUR innerhalb der nächsten 5
Tage auf unser Konto zu überweisen.

Sollten Sie keine Zahlung vornehmen, werden wir unverzüglich die
Angelegenheit an unsere Rechtsabteilung weitergeben, wodurch Ihnen Kosten
im oberen 3 Stelligen Bereich entstehen.

Ihre Anmeldedaten:

[...]
Internetprovider Deutsche Telekom AG IP Adresse **.**.**.**
Anmeldezeitpunkt 12.03.2011 **:**

Sie haben erworben:
________________________________________________________________________

Leistung: 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei
www.meine-geilen-teeniebilder.de
Betrag:                  89,00 EUR
Mahngebühren:     40,00 EUR
_______________________________________________________________________
Gesamtbetrag:      129,00 EUR

Bitte überweisen Sie den offenen Betrag binnen 5 Tagen auf unser Konto:

Inhaber: STEGER
Kontoführende Bank: Sparkasse
Konto Nr.: 20159489
Bankleitzahl: 71050000
Betreff: 1303631

Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der EU:

Inhaber: STEGER
Kontoführende Bank: Sparkasse
IBAN: DE15710500000020159489
BIC: BYLADEM1BGL
Betreff: 1303631

Wir fordern Sie letztmalig auf, den Betrag von 129,00 EUR zu bezahlen, es
handelt sich hierbei um einen einmaligen Betrag.
Nach Zahlungseingang ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns
beendet.
Sollten Sie schon bezahlt haben, können Sie diese Mahnung als
gegenstandslos betrachten.


Vielen Dank

STEGER Domainverwaltung



Ich habe doch schon ein bisschen Angst, dass da was kommt, habe ja kein Einkommen, 2 Kinder und nur Kindergeld.


----------



## Goblin (7 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Dieser Dreck ist hier schon bis zum Erbrechen bekannt. Einfach die anderen Beiträge lesen. Es passiert nichts was man auch nur ansatzsweise ernst nehmen muss

So gehts dann weiter
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube        - Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/nomedia]



> Andernfalls müssen Sie mit den oben genannten Konsequenzen und negativen
> Auswirkungen rechnen


Genau,dann fällt uns nämlich der Himmel auf den Schädel :-D



> Sollten Sie keine Zahlung vornehmen, werden wir unverzüglich die
> Angelegenheit an unsere Rechtsabteilung weitergeben, wodurch Ihnen Kosten
> im oberen 3 Stelligen Bereich entstehen



Stimmt nicht ganz. Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung fallen Kosten in Höhe von 0,00 Euro an

Je undurchsetzbarer die Forderung ist umso schwachsinniger werden die Inhalte der Mahndrohmails

Die Registrierungsdaten bei Denic sind auch recht abenteuerlich. Ob die stimmen mag ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Ich schlage vor, Du beginnst genau >>> HIER <<< zu lesen.


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Melissa1 schrieb:


> meine-geilen-teeniebilder.de


Und da kommt dann wieder die Frage: was hat das Stegerdingens mit dem Thread hier über die Magde-/Brandenburger zu tun?


> meine-geilen-teeniebilder.de ist ein Service der:
> 
> *Koc Ofis Hizmetleri Holding*
> 
> ...


...wers glaubt wird selig!


----------



## Eniac (9 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Brandneu:

Domain Name: *TITTEN-WAHL.NET*


> Registrar: ALANTRON BILISIM LTD STI.
> Whois Server: whois.alantron.com
> Referral URL: http://www.alantron.com
> Name Server: NS1.ANADOLUDNS.COM
> ...




Eniac


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Eniac schrieb:


> Brandneu:
> 
> Domain Name: *TITTEN-WAHL.NET*


und noch ein neuer Name > fotze24.net



> Idari Yonetici / Registrant
> (Admin)
> Ad / Name	  Linh Wang
> Adres	3617 Tower 1, Lippo Centre Hong Kong Queensway 89
> ...


----------



## Goblin (10 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Ja wo laufen sie denn? Türkei,China,Deutschland ? Wohl ehr letzteres

Fragen über Fragen 



> meine-geilen-teeniebilder.de ist ein Service der:
> 
> Koc Ofis Hizmetleri Holding
> 
> ...





> Idari Yonetici / Registrant
> (Admin)
> Ad / Name Linh Wang
> Adres 3617 Tower 1, Lippo Centre Hong Kong Queensway 89
> ...



Wer allen ernstes glaubt,das ein Unternehmen mit solchen Fantasieadressen jemals versucht seine Fantasieforderungen vor einem Deutschen Gericht einzuklagen,glaubt auch an den Osterhasen


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Goblin schrieb:


> glaubt auch an den Osterhasen


Die Zielgruppe dieser Seiten glaubt noch an ganz andere Dinge...


----------



## sascha (10 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe dieser Seiten glaubt noch an ganz andere Dinge...



Kein Wunder. Sie sind ja noch so jung...


----------



## Eniac (11 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Mehr Seiten von "Linh Wang":

*frauen-ficken18.net
erotik-seiten.net
promis-nackt.net*


Eniac


----------



## Eniac (13 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Na, jetzt fange ich aber an, mir ernsthaft Sorgen zu machen.



> Da Sie auf die Ankündigung zur Weitergabe in unsere Rechtsabteilung nicht reagiert haben, gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie gegen die weitere Vorgehensweise keine Einwände haben.
> 
> Um die Situation und die weitere Vorgehensweise zu besprechen und ggf. ein weiteres Anwachsen Ihrer Schulden zu verhindern, werde ich versuchen, Sie in den nächsten Tagen persönlich anzutreffen. Ihre Unterlagen halten Sie bitte hierfür bereit!



Was soll ich denn noch bereithalten, vielleicht Kaffee und Kuchen? Oder eine Kiste Bier? Muss ich jetzt noch meine Wohnung aufräumen und vorher zum Frisör? Vielleicht brauche ich ja auch noch was neues zum Anziehen. Schliesslich kündigt sich nicht jeden Tag so pheiner Besuch an.


Eniac


----------



## Skymaster279 (14 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

So da bin ich auch mal wieder...  ich dacht da kommt nichts mehr, hatte schon lange keine Mail mehr bekommen und jetzt kam das !!

 *O N L I N E WEB-CONNECTION LIMITED*
        Bruno-Taut-Ring 162, 39130 Magdeburg​ 
E-Mail: [email protected]
        Gerichtsstand: Amtsgericht Magdeburg
        Steuernr: DE 102/195/23306

        Tel: +49 (0)1805 – 3322121*
        Fax: +49 (0)1805 – 3322122*​ 
K u n d e
        E-Mail: [email protected]
        IP: 94.xxxx
        Provider: xxx
        E-Mail-Provider: xxxx

        Datum: xxxx.2011
        Rechnung vom:xxx.2011
        Verwendungszweck: xxxx


*Weitergabe an die Inkassoabteilung zur Klagevorbereitung* 

        Sehr geehrter Kunde!

        Die Firma Online Web-Connection Ltd. hat xxxxx folgende Leistung für Sie erbracht:

        Bereitstellung 30-Tage-Zugang Danis-Homepage.de

        Für diese Leistung schulden Sie einen Betrag von 69,- Euro.  Leider haben wir Sie nach unserer letzten Mahnung zur Terminvereinbarung  nicht angetroffen! Bisher ist auch noch keine Zahlung von Ihnen  eingegangen.

        Die umgehend von Ihnen zu zahlende Gesamtforderung setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:


Die Forderung beläuft sich derzeit (Stand: 14.04.2011) auf  einen Gesamtbetrag von 149,- Euro inkl. Mahngebühren des  bisherigen  Mahnverlaufes i.H.v. 80,- Euro.


Bitte beachten Sie den unten aufgeführten Hinweis zur  Beweissicherung gegen Sie! Sollten Sie den geschuldeten Betrag nicht  umgehend bezahlen, so werden wir Klage bei dem für Sie zuständigen  Amtsgericht einreichen. Hierbei können Kosten von bis zu 600,- Euro  entstehen, die dann von Ihnen zu tragen sind.

        Bankverbindung:

        Kontoinhaber: Online Web-Connection Ltd.
        Konto: xxx
        BLZ: 81070024
        Institut: Deutsche Bank
        Verwendungszweck: xxx

        Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der EU:

        Kontoinhaber: Online Web-Connection Ltd.
        IBAN: DE xxx
        BIC-/SWIFT-Code: DEUTDEDBMAG
        Institut: Deutsche Bank
        Verwendungszweck: xxxx

*HINWEIS ZUR BEWEISSICHERUNG*

        Sie haben sich auf unserer Internetseite Danis' Homepage  am xxx um xxxx mit der IP Nummer 94xxxx über Ihren  Provider xxxx mit Ihrer persönlichen  E-Mailadresse [email protected] angemeldet.

        Im Bestreitensfalle kann auf richterlichen Hinweis ein Auszug aus der Projektdatenbank vorgelegt werden.

        Der Hinweis zu den anfallenden Kosten steht auf der  Internetseite oben rechts.  Des Weiteren steht er auch in den jederzeit  einsehbaren AGB, die Sie nachweislich durch aktives Setzen eines  Häkchens akzeptiert haben!

        § 6 Preise und Zahlungsbedingungen
        Das Entgelt für die Nutzung der Dienstleistung beträgt einmalig  neunundsechzig (69) Euro inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer in der jeweiligen  gesetzlichen Höhe.  ...

        Bei Nichtakzeptanz der AGB durch Setzen des Häkchens wäre auch Ihre Anmeldung nicht möglich gewesen.

        Eine Registrierung auf der Seite reicht noch nicht aus, um das  Internetangebot auf Danis-Homepage.de nutzen zu können. Vielmehr mussten  Sie Ihre Registrierung nochmals aktiv bestätigen. ( xxx )

        Dieses geschah in folgender Weise:

        Nachdem Ihre Anmeldung an uns übermittelt wurde, erhielten Sie  eine E-Mail mit einem Verifikationslink. Dieser Link wurde von Ihnen  angeklickt, um Ihre Anmeldung abzuschließen. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt waren  Sie für das System freigeschaltet und hatten die Möglichkeit, das  Angebot für 30 Tage zu nutzen.

        Nachdem das Benutzerkonto aktiviert und somit der Vertrag  akzeptiert wurde, haben sie am xxx eine Rechnung an die von Ihnen  bei der Anmeldung angegebenen E-Mailadresse übermittelt bekommen.

        Nachdem diese Rechnung unbeglichen blieb, erfolgte der Mahnlauf, der ebenfalls von Ihnen missachtet wurde.

        Da bis zum heutigen Tage kein Zahlungseingang durch Sie in entsprechender Höhe verzeichnet werden konnte, wäre eine *KLAGEERHEBUNG* nunmehr geboten!


        Mit freundlichen Grüßen

        Online Web-Connection Ltd.
        Bruno-Taut-Ring 162
        39130 Magdeburg

        Online Web-Connection Abrechnungen
        Gerichtsstand: Amtsgericht Magdeburg
        E-Mail: [email protected]

        Telefonischer Support/Kundenbetreuung
        Wir sind für Sie da von Montag - Freitag / 9 - 17 Uhr

        Tel: +49 (0)1805 - 3322121 (*14 ct./min aus dem dt. Festnetz, Tarif bei Mobilfunk ggf. abweichend)
        Fax: +49 (0)1805 - 3322122 (*14 ct./min aus dem dt. Festnetz, Tarif bei Mobilfunk ggf. abweichend)


        Die gesetzlichen Pflichtangaben finden Sie unter: danis-homepage.de/pflichtangaben.html

        Diese E-Mail enthält vertrauliche und nur für den angegebenen Empfänger bestimmte Informationen.
        Sofern Sie nicht der beabsichtigte Empfänger sind,  benachrichtigen Sie bitte umgehend den Absender und löschen diese  E-Mail. Das unbefugte Kopieren oder die unbefugte Weitergabe oder  Veröffentlichung dieser E-Mail bzw. deren Inhalts ist nicht gestattet  und kann eine kriminelle Handlung sein.
        Die Veröffentlichung dieser E-Mail bzw. auch Teile dieser  verstoßen gegen das Urheberrecht des Autors und können somit lt. Gesetz  bestraft werden!​


----------



## Goblin (14 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



> Weitergabe oder Veröffentlichung dieser E-Mail bzw. deren Inhalts ist nicht gestattet und kann eine kriminelle Handlung sein


:auslach:

Kein Spamfilter installiert ? Gehst Du mit Deinen persönlichen Daten immer so um 



> Der Hinweis zu den anfallenden Kosten steht auf der Internetseite oben rechts. Des Weiteren steht er auch in den jederzeit einsehbaren AGB, die Sie nachweislich durch aktives Setzen eines Häkchens akzeptiert haben!


Genau ! Im Supermarkt steht der Hinweis zu den Kosten ja auch oben rechts im Heizungskeller. Und in den AGB auch noch einmal,die man nachweislich durch aktives Betreten des Ladens akzeptiert hat



> wäre eine KLAGEERHEBUNG nunmehr geboten


Gegen eine Mailadresse,oder wie ?


----------



## Skymaster279 (14 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

ja doch habe ich


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Ab in den Müll mit dem Fussispam!


----------



## Eniac (15 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Ooh, jetzt habe ich das auch bekommen und mache mir fast in die Hose - vor Lachen.



> Leider haben wir Sie nach unserer letzten Mahnung zur Terminvereinbarung nicht angetroffen!



Komisch, dabei war ich die ganze Zeit zu Hause. Aber wie soll mich der Drücker ohne Adresse auch besuchen kommen?



> Im Bestreitensfalle kann auf *richterlichen Hinweis* ein Auszug aus der *Projektdatenbank* vorgelegt werden.



 Ein echter Schenkelklopfer! Was bitte ist ein richterlicher Hinweis? §11 - Es wird fortgesoffen!?

Ein Blick in Abzockers Projektdatenbank nach erfolgtem Durchsuchungsbeschluss wäre hingegen für die Justiz sicherlich äusserst aufschlußreich.


Eniac


----------



## Alcarpo (20 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Hallo,
ich habe heute das hier bekommen:

Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von www.meine-geilen-teeniebilder.de 

      Sie haben sich nachweislich am 09/04/11 11:24:29 registriert und       sich am 09/04/11 11:25:14 das letzte mal angemeldet!

      Sie haben die 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei www.meine-geilen-teeniebilder.de       per E-Mail erworben.

      Ihre IP Adresse, Zeit des Vertragsabschlusses sowie der Name des       Providers wurden beim Erwerb gespeichert und auf unserem Server       protokolliert.

      Sie haben folgendes akzeptiert:

      *Durch Betätigung des Buttons "weiter ab 18!", kaufen Sie eine 30       Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei www.meine-geilen-teeniebilder.de.       (siehe Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen)

      Die 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft kostet 89,- Euro.

      Dieser Hinweis ist auf unserer Internetseite in den Allgemeinen       Geschäftsbedingungen lesbar.

      Ebenfalls haben Sie unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen durch       drücken des "weiter ab 18!" Buttons akzeptiert (siehe Bild). 






      In den AGBs wird ebenfalls nochmals auf den Preis hingewiesen. 

      Bitte beachten Sie Absatz 3, Punkt 2 der Allgemeinen       Geschäftsbedingungen auf www.meine-geilen-teeniebilder.de:       

Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn mit der         Ausführung der Dienstleistung vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist         begonnen hat (§ 312 d Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BGB), das ist insbesondere         der Fall, wenn der Kunde den Button ----"weiter ab 18!"----         betätigt hat, wodurch er auch seine volle Geschäftsfähigkeit         bestätigt. 


      W i c h t i g e r   H i n w e i s: 

      Mittels Ihrer IP Nummer, die bei der Nutzung gespeichert wurde,       kann im Rahmen einer staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlung die       hinter der IP stehende natürliche Person mit Anschrift ausfindig       gemacht werden. 

      Da unser Erotik-Service in letzter Zeit häufig illegal missbraucht       worden ist, sehen wir uns gezwungen, bei Nichtzahlung, einen       Strafantrag bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft aufzugeben.

      Diesen Aufwand nehmen wir gerne auf uns, da wir nicht gewillt       sind, unser Service kostenlos zur Verfügung zu stellen.

      Wer einen Vertrag schließt und dabei seiner Verpflichtung nicht       nachzukommen gedenkt, macht sich zumindest eines versuchten       Betruges strafbar. Dieser Umstand genügt, um eine Anzeige bei der       Staatsanwaltschaft zu erstatten. 

      Wir behalten uns entsprechende Schritte bei Verweigerung der       Zahlung vor.

      Da Sie nachweislich diesen Dienst in Anspruch genommen haben,       bitten wir Sie den Betrag umgehend zu überweisen, um weitere       Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten zu vermeiden. 

      Bedenken Sie, dass einige Banken länger brauchen um zu buchen,       daher zahlen Sie bitte so schnell wie möglich. 

      Bitte überweisen Sie den offenen Betrag binnen 5 Tagen auf unser       Konto:
     Inhaber: STEGER
      Kontoführende Bank: Sparkasse
      Konto Nr.: 20159489
      Bankleitzahl: 71050000
      Betreff: Ihre Kunden- oder Rechnungsnummer
     Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der       EU:
     Inhaber: STEGER
      Kontoführende Bank: Sparkasse
      IBAN: DE15710500000020159489
      BIC: BYLADEM1BGL
      Betreff: Ihre Kunden- oder Rechnungsnummer
      Nach Zahlungseingang ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen       und uns beendet.


      Vielen Dank

      Steger Domainverwaltung



_Ist doch der gleiche Typ oder? Was soll man nun davon halten? Würdet ihr mir bestätigen, dass es sich hier auch um Betrug handelt und ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss? Bin ein kleiner Angsthase und hoffe, dass ich mir hier keinen Ärger eingehandelt habe. Also auch wenn ihr das schon tausend mal gelesen habt, bestätigt mir bitte, dass ich das einfach ignorieren kann.

Was wäre, wenn ich einfach die betroffene Mail-Addresse lösche? Da ich diese eh nicht wirklich benutze, könnte ich sie doch einfach löschen lassen.

Bitte um Infos 

Grüße
Alcarpo
_


----------



## Goblin (20 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



> _bestätigt mir bitte, dass ich das einfach ignorieren kann_


Ja,kannst Du


> _Was wäre, wenn ich einfach die betroffene Mail-Addresse lösche_


Dann hast Du die Mail-Adresse nicht mehr. Baust Du auch Dein Briefkasten ab,wenn nervende Werbung drin liegt ?



> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat (§ 312 d Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BGB), das ist insbesondere der Fall, wenn der Kunde den Button ----"weiter ab 18!"---- betätigt hat, wodurch er auch seine volle Geschäftsfähigkeit bestätigt


Absoluter Schwachsinn


----------



## Alcarpo (20 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Hey,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hab diesen Thread quasi komplett gelesen, aber ich hab halt trotzdem die Befürchtung, dass halt eventuell doch was passieren kann  Naja vllt mach ich mir zuviele Gedanken. Wurde denn jemals jemand zur Kasse gebeten, also per Gericht oderso? 

Gruß


----------



## Goblin (20 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



> Wurde denn jemals jemand zur Kasse gebeten, also per Gericht oderso?


Wie soll das denn gehen ? Eine Mailadresse kann man nicht verklagen

Lösch den Sch**** und gut is


----------



## Alcarpo (20 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Okay, werde die mails einfach ignorieren. Hoffe mal die schicken nicht noch tausend. Mein Mailfach platzt sonst noch :roll:


----------



## Hippo (20 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Alcarpo schrieb:


> ... Ich hab diesen Thread quasi komplett gelesen, aber ich hab halt trotzdem die Befürchtung, dass halt eventuell doch was passieren kann  ...



Was bringt Dich zu der Erkenntnis/Befürchtung daß Dein Fall anders ist als die ganzen bisher behandelten? :roll:


----------



## Alcarpo (20 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Hey du,

ach ich mach mir meistens zuviele Gedanken um alles. Ist einfach nur schön zu hören, dass ich es einfach ignorieren kann und auch ich nicht zahlen muss. Aber wenn ihr mir das sagt, dann wird das so sein. Mal sehen wielange ich mir den Mist noch ansehen muss.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was genau unter der IP gespeichert wird? Denn zurückverfolgen kann diese ja eigentlich nur der Provider mit Gerichtsbeschluß oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Hippo (20 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Alcarpo schrieb:


> ... Mal sehen wielange ich mir den Mist noch ansehen muss...






Triangelus kalletalus ? Antispam Wiki

Der Anbieter hat nur die IP
Die IP wird ihm vom Provider übermittelt
Der Provider weiß wem bzw welchem Computer er die IP zu bestimmten Zeiten zugeteilt hat
Und - nach 7 Tagen ist das gelöscht ... :sun:


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Alcarpo schrieb:


> Hoffe mal die schicken nicht noch tausend. Mein Mailfach platzt sonst noch :roll:


Dafür gibt es die segensreiche Erfindung des Spamfilters...


Alcarpo schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was genau unter der IP gespeichert wird? Denn zurückverfolgen kann diese ja eigentlich nur der Provider mit Gerichtsbeschluß oder sehe ich das falsch?


>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/


----------



## Alcarpo (20 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Das heißt nach 7 Tagen kann mir eh keiner mehr nachweisen dass ich diese IP mal benutzt habe? Da ich am 9.4. die erste Mail bekommen habe, können die mir ja nicht mal nachweisen, dass ich das war...

Die wiki Seite ist ja interessant^^ Gabs da nicht auch n Youtube video? Gleich mal nach suchen...


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Lies erst mal  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...homepage-danis-homepage-de-36.html#post336232


----------



## Goblin (20 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Und hier Katzenjens - TV: Abgezockt?!


----------



## Alcarpo (20 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es die segensreiche Erfindung des Spamfilters...
> 
> >> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de




Das war ein sehr interessanter Artikel. Danke dafür.


----------



## marioh112 (24 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

hi habe mich dummerweise auch bei promis-nackt.net registriert. als ich gemerkt habe das es abzocke ist hab ich diese seite gefunden und durchgelesen. ich mache mir eigentlich keinerlei sorgen. und bei meiner registrierung war nur in den agb beschrieben das es 69 € kostet. habe auch einen screenshot gemacht von der startseite. da stand gar nichts davon das man zahlen muss. und ich bekam auch diese sch.... emails. jetzt bin ich nochmal auf die seite und habe jetzt festgestellt das dort auf der startseite ne info steht. habe auch schon mehrere emails geschrieben ohne antwort. also ich mach mir überhaupt keine sorgen darüber. mich kotzen nur die emails an. und ich werde diesem ars.. ganz sicher kein geld geben.
gruss mario


----------



## Goblin (24 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



> jetzt bin ich nochmal auf die seite und habe jetzt festgestellt das dort auf der startseite ne info steht


Simpler Trick
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


> habe auch schon mehrere emails geschrieben ohne antwort


Man schreibt Abzockern keine Liebesmails
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> mich kotzen nur die emails an


Kein Spamfilter ?


----------



## marioh112 (25 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

danke für die infos


----------



## Goblin (27 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

deutscher-superstar.net

Wird bei meinvz gespamt. Hab den Dreck schon gemeldet


----------



## Eniac (28 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

*kostenlose-sextreffen.net*

Bei mir ist übrigens seit 14 Tagen (letze mail: "Weitergabe an die Inkassoabteilung zur Klagevorbereitung") Sendepause. War's das jetzt oder ist schon wer in der Pyramide weitergekommen?


Eniac


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

[Ir]Bei der nächsten Mahnstufe kommt vielleicht Jennilein persönlich vorbei und kratzt den säumigen Schuldnern die Augen aus. :sun:[/Ir]


----------



## nich-mit-mir (29 April 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> [Ironie ein]Bei der nächsten Mahnstufe kommt vielleicht Jennilein persönlich vorbei und kratzt den säumigen Schuldnern die Augen aus. :sun:[/Ironie aus]



Und die Danilein kommt sicher vorbei und schneidet "ein hervorstehendes Merkmal" ab.....


----------



## marioh112 (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

nach der "Übergabe an die Strafverfolgungsbehörde" kam bei mir nix mehr von dem sch.... das war vor 2 wochen. hab ich jetzt ruhe oder geht das noch weiter?


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Textbausteine sind noch genügend vorhanden: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42


----------



## marioh112 (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

ja das dreieck kenne ich also gehts noch weiter wie lange muss ich noch der spam ordner wird so schnell voll


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Der Mailroboter durchläuft feste Schleifen und hat nur einen endlichen Vorrat an Schwachsinnstexte.

Bisher war mit der Strafverfolgung das Ende erreicht, vielleicht kommt noch der angekündigte Hausbesuch, die Befragung in der Nachbarschaft oder so.


----------



## Hippo (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

* Einschaltung der päpstlichen Inkassokongregation
* Teeren & Federn


----------



## BenTigger (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Bisher war mit der Strafverfolgung das Ende erreicht,



Ist ja auch vollkommen logisch, dass es dann endet.
Denn die STRAFverfolgungsbehörde sagt denen dann: "das ist keine Stafsache, sondern eine Zivilgerichtliche Angelegenheit. Wir tun nichts."


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Denn die STRAFverfolgungsbehörde sagt denen dann: "das ist keine Stafsache, sondern eine Zivilgerichtliche Angelegenheit. Wir tun nichts."


Besser noch, man klingelt gar nicht erst bei den Strafverfolgern an, denn der Schuss könnte ja auch nach hinten los gehen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Amtsanwaltschaft Magdeburg sich die eine oder andere Strategie wegen vermutetem Anfangsverdacht schon für den dortigen Strohmann und seine Auftraggeber aus Brandenburg ausgedacht hat.


----------



## Goblin (29 Juni 2011)

Neue Bankverbindung



> Inhaber: STEGER
> Kontoführende Bank: Deutsche Bank
> Konto Nr.: 9867607
> Bankleitzahl: 70070024
> Betreff: blablabla





> ...sehen wir uns nunmehr
> gezwungen, binnen der nächsten 5 Werktage die zuständigen
> Strafverfolgungsbehörden einzuschalten...



Jo,dann macht mal


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 Juni 2011)

@ Goblin, hat das Konto mit "Steger" überhaupt etwas mit der Branden-/Magdeburger Kooperation zu tun? Um welches "Projekt" geht es hier überhaupt?


----------



## Goblin (29 Juni 2011)

Ist der Müll hier

meine-geilen-teeniebilder.de


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2011)

Ja auf welchen Seiten treibst Du Dich denn wieder rum ... tststs


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Juli 2011)

Goblin schrieb:


> Ist der Müll hier
> 
> meine-geilen-teeniebilder.de


Das ist aber nicht danis-hompeage sondern offensichtlich eine andere Baustelle, wie das Impressum verrät:



> *nackte-teenies.net** ist ein Service der: *
> 
> Koc Ofis Hizmetleri Holding
> Armada Shopping and Trade Centre 75144
> ...



Hattest du ja aber auch schon bemerkt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/jennys-homepage-danis-homepage-de.33631/page-14#post-323340


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Juli 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> *AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*
> 
> Der Mailroboter durchläuft feste Schleifen und hat nur einen endlichen Vorrat an Schwachsinnstexte. Bisher war mit der Strafverfolgung das Ende erreicht..


Scheint so! Die letzte Bettelmail kam bei mir Mitte April rein. Da ich aber weiß, wo das Haus von den Absendern wohnt (nicht Magdeburg), war ich mal so frei denen freundlich zu antworten - womöglich hat auch das den Mailverkehr zum abrauchen gebracht.


----------



## Kemo56 (18 Juli 2011)

Hi!
Bin am Wochenende auch in die Falle getappt, habe aber die sogenannte Bestätigungsmail nicht geöffnet, sondern gleich gelöscht. Steger Inkasso schickt mir jetzt eine Rechnung nach der anderen ohne das ich mich da jemals auf der Seite eingeloggt habe.Was haltet ihr den von diesem sogenannten Urteil, stimmt das oder ist das was ausgedachtes mache mir mittlerweile richtig sorgen.
[...]
gruß

_[Werbelink entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (19 Juli 2011)

Der Beitrag klingt unglaubwürdig. Wer am Wochenende dort Daten eingegeben hat, hat heute noch nicht "eine Rechnung nach der anderen". Es geht wohl eher darum, Rechnungsempfänger unbegründet in überflüssige Angst zu versetzen.

http://www.presseportal.de/story_rss.htx?nr=669346


> Firmen lassen Internetforen manipulieren


----------



## Kemo56 (19 Juli 2011)

sorry so war das nicht gemeint! passiert ist das vor zwei Wochen, habe jetzt mittlerweile die dritte Mail bekommen habe hier und in anderen Foren ja auch schon gelesen.Mir geht es ja darum ob dieses Gerichtsurteil wirklich stimmt, oder ob es ausgedacht ist meinen richtigen namen oder Mailadresse haben die nicht nur meine ip von dem Zeitpunkt


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2011)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-trophäenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.31262/


----------



## dvill (19 Juli 2011)

Bei der Zahlungserpressung nicht nachvollziehbarer Geldforderungen tauchen "Urteile" immer mal auf. Das gehört zur Kasperle-Inszenierung und hat nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Kemo56 (19 Juli 2011)

Hi!
Ok Danke für die Antworten!Das beruhigt mich schon etwas, wenn man sich die Seiten anschaut fällt auch auf, das es nicht wirklich seriöse Seiten sind, sondern das auch Werbung für Steger und diese anderen drücker gemacht wird.Was mich alles immer nur so ins grübeln bringt, es gibt ja bestimmt genug leute die das bezahlen, warum geht zb die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht wegen betruges gegen diese Seitenbetreiber vor.


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2011)

http://antispam-ev.de/news/index.php?/archives/285-Deutschland-ist-ein-_Abzockerparadies_.-Wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Juli 2011)

Nicht verzagen, Tante Google fragen!


----------



## Goblin (19 Juli 2011)

> sondern das auch Werbung für Steger



Dieses Steger Inkassounternehmen gibt es nicht. Der Name ist frei erfunden. Soll wohl Eindruck schinden


----------



## Kemo56 (19 Juli 2011)

Danke euch für die ganzen Links! das ist ja alles ein Riesengeschäft was die da am laufen haben


----------



## Teleton (22 Juli 2011)

Kemo56 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr den von diesem sogenannten Urteil, stimmt das oder ist das was ausgedachtes


Das Urteil ist schon deshalb ausgedacht weil es ein "Hessener Oberlandesgericht" nicht gibt (allenfalls ein OLG Frankfurt a.M.)
Und das Aktenzeichen: 8 *V* 247/10 ist auch offensichtlich falsch, denn das Registerzeichen V wird nur verwendet für das Erbrechtsregister für Auseinandersetzungen beim Amtsgericht.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juli 2011)

Aber aber, du willst doch nicht die Glaubwürdigkeit dieser Pressemeldungen anzweifeln 

für >> AZ 8 V 247/10  Google
für >> AZ 33 C 458/11  Google

_[DF: Links gekürzt]_


----------



## Jason-scott (21 September 2011)

Hallo ich hab zuerst ein grosses problem zuerst schreibt eine auf youtube das sie am Samstag zu einer Party geht und sie sucht noch eine begleitung. Und das sie eine Private webseite hat wo ich sie mal anschauen kan. ich ging durch mein Ipod touch auf die webseite da stand fröhliche sachen über sie und das man sie anmälden muss. Füllte es aus und klike auf AGB bestetigen. Dals ich mich registriert habe kamm eine bestetigungs mail und cih schaute mal mich da um. Da sind aber nur so dotos und sonst eine art erotische sachen und nich etwas über sie, so ging ich wider raus. Etwa 5 stunden später kam diese mail:

K u n d e​E-Mail: [XXX] @ymail.com​IP: [XXX]​Provider: 169-35.6-85.cust.bluewin.ch​
E-Mail-Provider: ymail.com​
Datum: 19.09.2011​Rechnung vom: 19.09.2011​Verwendungszweck: [XXX] *R E C H N U N G für 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei www.jessy-meyer.de*​
Sehr geehrter Kunde!​
hiermit bekommen Sie ihre Rechnung für den Kauf der 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei​www.jessy-meyer.de.​
Sie haben erworben:​_________________________________________________________________________​
Leistung: (1x) 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei jessy-meyer.de Nr. 20-MKAM-RMT9​Benutzer: [XXX] @ymail.com​Passwort: [XXX]​
Betrag netto: 58,- Euro​zzgl. 19 % MwSt.: 11,- Euro​_________________________________________________________________________​
*Gesamtbetrag: 69,- Euro*​
Bitte überweisen Sie den noch offenen Betrag von 69,- Euro (inklusive 19 % MwSt.) innerhalb von 7 Tagen auf folgendes Konto:​
Bankverbindung​Inhaber: Rusch Media​Konto: 300229200​BLZ: 12070024​Institut: Deutsche Bank​Verwendungszweck: [XXX]​
Um Ihre Zahlung eindeutig zuweisen zu können, geben Sie bitte als Verwendungszweck unbedingt 20-MKAM-RMT9 an.​
Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der EU:​
Inhaber: Rusch Media​IBAN: DE09 1207 0024 0300 2292 00​BIC-/SWIFT-Code: DEUTDEDB160​Institut: Deutsche Bank​Verwendungszweck: [XXX]​
Sie haben diese 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei www.jessy-meyer.de per E-Mail am: 19.09.2011 um 12:34:13 Uhr erworben.​Ihre IP Nummer 85.6.35.169, Zeit des Vertragschlusses und der Name des Providers 169-35.6-85.cust.bluewin.ch wurden beim Erwerb gespeichert und auf unserem Server protokolliert.​
Sie haben folgendes akzeptiert:​*Durch Betätigung des Buttons "Jetzt Klicken", kaufen Sie eine 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei jessy-meyer.de (siehe Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen). Die 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft kostet 69 Euro incl. MwSt.​
Der Hinweis zur Kostenpflichtigkeit ist auf unserer Internetseite jessy-meyer.de sowie in den jederzeit einsehbaren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen lesbar. Ferner haben Sie uns gegenüber bestätigt, die diesem Vertrag zugrunde liegenden Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert zu haben. Das Ihnen zustehende Widerrufsrecht haben Sie gar nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder unwirksam ausgeübt.​
Insbesondere ist ein Widerruf nach Aktivierung der Dienstleistung nicht mehr möglich, vgl. § 312d Abs. 3 BGB.​
W i c h t i g e r H i n w e i s:​
Da unser Erotik - Service in letzter Zeit häufig illegal missbraucht worden ist, sehen wir uns gezwungen, bei Nichtzahlung oder keinerlei Reaktion auf dieses Schreiben, einen Strafantrag bei der Potsdamer Staatsanwaltschaft aufzugeben. Diesen Aufwand nehmen wir gerne auf uns, da es bei einigen Kunden schon öfters aufgetreten ist und wir nicht bereit sind dieses in Kauf zu nehmen.​
Mittels Ihrer IP Nummer, die bei der Nutzung gespeichert wurde, kann im Rahmen einer staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlung die hinter der IP stehende natürliche Person mit Anschrift ausfindig gemacht werden. Wer einen Vertrag schließt und dabei seiner Verpflichtung nicht nachzukommen gedenkt, macht sich zumindest eines versuchten Betruges strafbar. Dieser Umstand genügt, um eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu erstatten. Wir behalten uns entsprechende Schritte bei Verweigerung der Zahlung vor.​
Da Sie nachweislich diesen Dienst in Anspruch genommen haben, bitten wir Sie den Betrag umgehend zu überweisen, um weitere Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten zu verhindern. Bedenken Sie, dass einige Banken länger brauchen um zu buchen, daher zahlen Sie bitte so schnell wie möglich.​
Nach Zahlungseingang ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns beendet.​
Vielen Dank.​
Mit freundlichen Grüßen​
Media Rusch​Zum Wasserturm 6​14473 Potsdam​
Media Rusch Abrechnungen​Gerichtsstand: Potsdam​E-Mail: [email protected]​
Telefonischer Support/Kundenbetreuung​Wir sind für Sie da von Montag - Freitag / 9 - 17 Uhr​
Tel: +49 (0)1805 - 3322121 (*14 ct./min aus dem dt. Festnetz, Tarif bei Mobilfunk ggf. abweichend)​Fax: +49 (0)1805 - 3322122 (*14 ct./min aus dem dt. Festnetz, Tarif bei Mobilfunk ggf. abweichend)​
Die gesetzlichen Pflichtangaben finden Sie unter: jessy-meyer.de/pflichtangaben.html​
Diese E-Mail enthält vertrauliche und nur für den angegebenen Empfänger bestimmte Informationen. Sofern Sie nicht der beabsichtigte Empfänger sind, benachrichtigen Sie bitte umgehend den Absender und löschen diese E-Mail. Das unbefugte Kopieren oder die unbefugte Weitergabe oder Veröffentlichung dieser E-Mail bzw. deren Inhalts ist nicht gestattet und kann eine kriminelle Handlung sein.​Die Veröffentlichung dieser E-Mail bzw. auch Teile dieser, werden hiermit ausdrücklich untersagt! Weiterhin verstoßen Sie bei Veröffentlichung gegen das geltende Urheberrecht des Autors und können somit rechtlich belangt werden!​Widerspruch hab ich brobiert aber dan kam eine mail das das nicht geht:​Sehr geehrter Herr [XXX],

Sie können diesen Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da Sie die Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen haben.

Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der
Dienstleistung begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat.

Wir haben Ihnen einen Aktivierungslink per Mail zugeschickt (19.09.2011 12:34:13Uhr). Nach Klicken auf diesen Link sind Sie sofort in den kostenpflichtigen Membersbereich gelangt und können ab sofort diesen Zugang innerhalb von 30 Tagen am Stück nutzen.

Damit haben wir unsere Dienstleistung erfüllt und das Widerrufsrecht ist damit erloschen.
Eine bereits erfüllte Leistung kann nicht zurück erstattet werden, da es sich um keine Ware handelt, sondern lediglich um eine Dienstleistung. Ein Widerruf nach Aktivierung der Dienstleistung nicht mehr möglich, vgl. § 312d Abs. 3 BGB.

Da Sie nachweislich am 19.09.2011 12:34:13 Uhr den privaten Bereich von jessy-meyer.de betreten haben, wurde die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen und kann somit von Ihnen auch nicht wieder rückgängig gemacht werden.

Ferner haben Sie uns gegenüber bei der Anmeldung bestätigt, die diesem Vertrag zugrunde liegenden, jederzeit einsehbaren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert zu haben (19.09.2011, 12:33:18 Uhr).
Das Ihnen zustehende Widerrufsrecht haben Sie gar nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder unwirksam ausgeübt.

Unsere AGB können Sie auf unserer Homepage jessy-meyer.de jederzeit noch einmal nachlesen.

Unsere Forderung gegen Sie bleibt daher weiterhin bestehen.

Der Vertrag endet automatisch nach 30 Tagen und bedarf keiner Kündigung Ihrerseits.
Der Betrag von 69,- Euro ist einmalig fällig. Hierbei handelt es sich um KEIN ABONNEMENT.
Nach Zahlungseingang ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns beendet.

Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag von 69,- Euro (inklusive 19 % MwSt.) auf folgendes Konto:

Kontoinhaber: Rusch Media

Konto: 300229200

BLZ: 12070024

Institut: Deutsche Bank

Verwendungszweck: 20-MKAM-RMT9

Um Ihre Zahlung eindeutig zuweisen zu können, geben Sie bitte als Verwendungszweck unbedingt 20-MKAM-RMT9 an.

Für Zahlungen außerhalb Deutschlands verwenden Sie bitte folgende Daten:

Inhaber: Rusch Media

IBAN: DE09 1207 0024 0300 2292 00

BIC-/SWIFT-Code: DEUTDEDB160

Institut: Deutsche Bank

Verwendungszweck: 20-MKAM-RMT9

Sollten Sie keine Zahlung vornehmen, sehen wir uns gezwungen, unverzüglich rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten. Die Mehrkosten hierfür (Anwalts, Inkasso - sowie sämtliche Bearbeitungskosten) werden Ihnen zusätzlich in Rechnung gestellt.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben, kontaktieren Sie bitte unser Support-Team.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

- Support Team -
Kundenbetreuung

Rusch Media
Zum Wasserturm 6
14473 Potsdam

Rusch Media Abrechnungen
Gerichtsstand: Potsdam
E-Mail: [email protected]

Telefonischer Support/Kundenbetreuung
Wir sind für Sie da von Montag - Freitag / 9 - 17 Uhr

Tel: +49 (0)1805 - 3322121 (14 ct./min aus dem dt. Festnetz, Tarif bei Mobilfunk ggf. abweichend)
Fax: +49 (0)1805 - 3322122 (14 ct./min aus dem dt. Festnetz, Tarif bei Mobilfunk ggf. abweichend)

Diese E-Mail enthält vertrauliche und nur für den angegebenen Empfänger bestimmte Informationen.
Sofern Sie nicht der beabsichtigte Empfänger sind, benachrichtigen Sie bitte umgehend den Absender und löschen diese E-Mail. Das unbefugte Kopieren oder die unbefugte Weitergabe oder Veröffentlichung dieser E-Mail bzw. deren Inhalts ist nicht gestattet und kann eine kriminelle Handlung sein. Die Veröffentlichung dieser E-Mail bzw. auch Teile dieser, werden hiermit ausdrücklich untersagt! Weiterhin verstoßen Sie bei Veröffentlichung gegen das geltende Urheberrecht des Autors und können somit rechtlich belangt werden!

was sol ich machen , ich habe nicht eine andere e-mail adresse benuzt mit falschem name.Und ich bin nicht 18 sondern 15 aber ich will eingentlich ja das gar nicht. ich habe ihnen geschrieben das ich das nicht wollte und nicht übersichtlich ist. kündigen geht auch nicht ist das betrug oder nicht? Ich glaube schon weill auf dieser seite steht viele betrugs sachen das auf das basst.

[modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen und weitere Identifikationsmerkmale entfernt]


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2011)

Mamma mia - Kerl Du bist sowas von erschreckend naiv - postest hier von Klarnamen über Mailadresse bis hin zum Paßwort Deine ganze Geschichte.
Gut - es war ein falscher Name, aber trotzdem hätte einer unter Deiner gefakten Identität den Schaden noch vergrößern können. Hast Du auch eine Kontonummer angegeben?
Das habe ich jetzt erstmal rauseditiert.
Ich kenne mich im Schweizer Recht nicht so aus, aber ich denke erstmal daß Du als 15jähriger nicht einfach ein Dauerschuldverhältnis wie ein Sexabo eingehen kannst. Ich denke daß Du da auch mit Deinen Eltern reden mußt weil Du wahrscheinlich über ihren Anschluß gegangen bist.
Lies auch nochmal den Link zur Geschäftsfähigkeit in meiner Signatur.
Abschließend noch eine Bitte in eigener Sache - die Anwendung der Rechtschreibregeln erhöht die Verständlichkeit eines Beitrags ungemein ...


----------



## BenTigger (21 September 2011)

Rechtschreibung?? wieso das war doch Schweizer Hochdeutsch 

Im übrigen entspricht  die Seite nicht der deutschen PAnGV. Der Preis muss deutlich zu sehen sein und das ist selbst mir als User der solche Fallen kennt, erst spät aufgefallen, weil ich intensiv nach der Preisauszeichnung suchte; da ich ja durch die Mail von den geforderten 69€ wusste.
Insofern ist meiner Ansicht nach, kein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen.

Eine der Typischen Jenny Seiten...


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ...Eine der Typischen Jenny Seiten...



Stimmt, da war doch was ...




http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/jennys-homepage-danis-homepage-de.33631/

[modedit by Hippo: Erkannt und zusammengetackert]


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2011)

> Media Rusch
> Zum Wasserturm 6
> 14473 Potsdam
> 
> Inh. R. R.


Oh Gott! Hat sich nach dem Magdeburger nun wieder ein neuer innovativer Geschäftsmann gefunden?


----------



## Antiscammer (22 September 2011)

Jason-scott schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab zuerst ein grosses problem ...



Was für ein Problem soll das sein?

Die Rusch Media Trullala will ohne Anspruchsgrundlage Geld von Dir. Also: die haben das Problem, nicht Du. Denn sie kriegen von Dir kein Geld. Und dagegen können sie überhaupt gar nichts machen.
Wenn Du nur mal die ersten paar und die letzten paar Seiten hier im Thread liest, weißt Du auch warum sie nichts machen können.

Es passiert gar nichts. Nicht zahlen und nicht reagieren, dann schläft das Kasperletheater sang- und klanglos von selbst ein.


----------



## Teleton (22 September 2011)

Wie immer gilt: Nur echt mit der Widerrufslüge


Jason-scott schrieb:


> Sie können diesen Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da Sie die Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen haben.
> 
> Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der
> Dienstleistung begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat.
> ...


Hört sich zwar alles hübsch juristisch an ist aber vollständig erfundener Schwachsinn.
Steht ja auch im §312d Abs 3 BGB


> (3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch dann, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat.


vollständig! nicht erstmalig!
Wenn also alle Stricke reißen könnte man noch Jahre später widerrufen.


----------



## Jason-scott (23 September 2011)

also muss ich sie ignorieren und nichts zahlen?


----------



## Hippo (23 September 2011)

Müssen tust Du aufs Klo und irgendwann sterben - aber ich würde nichts zahlen


----------



## sascha (23 September 2011)

Konkrete Rechtsberatung gibts hier nicht. Aber wenn du dir die Postings nochmal durchliest, weißt du ziemlich genau was zu tun ist -und was nicht...


----------



## Jason-scott (26 September 2011)

Also ich habe gelesen das einer eine lohnabfändung von über 200 euro zahel musste. und andere haben geschreiben man muss nicht darauf reagieren und die mails lösen wenn man sie bekommet. Also muss man die mails Ignoriereno der nicht weil einer schreib man bekommt etwa 1 Monat noch Meldung und ann nicht. Und ich hab auch den namen des betreibers in Googel eingegeben und da stand das er ein grosser betrüger ist und mit drohungen dei Menschen einschüchtert das sie zahelen aber man soll nicht zahlen. Sie haben auch geschreiben das das mit dem widerspruch immer geht und das wo im mail ist gar nicht mehr gültig ist stimmt das ? bitte kann mir einer eine gute antwort geben danke.


----------



## Goblin (26 September 2011)

> bitte kann mir einer eine gute antwort geben danke



Die Antwort lautet,die anderen Beiträge lesen. Steht alles schon da

Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Hippo (26 September 2011)

Lies diesen Thread, mehr Info gibts nicht.
Das hat Dir Sascha schon geschrieben.
Wenn Dir diese Info nicht reicht mußt Du einen Anwalt bemühen.


----------



## Jason-scott (26 September 2011)

ich hab wieder ein breif bekommen und da hab ich eine stelle gefunden die mich ängstlich macht

B I T T E * B E A C H T E N * S I E :

 Diese Zahlungserinnerung wirkt verzugsbegründend und bewirkt gem. §§ 280, 286 BGB, dass Sie von nun an zum Ersatz des sog. Verzugsschadens
verpflichtet sind. Dazu gehören insbesondere auch die weiteren Kosten der Rechtsverfolgung, etwa durch weitere Mahnungen, Einschaltung eines Inkasso-/Rechtsanwaltsbüros oder Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens.

 Da unser Erotik - Service in letzter Zeit häufig illegal missbraucht worden ist, sehen wir uns gezwungen, bei Nichtzahlung oder keinerlei Reaktion auf dieses Schreiben, einen Strafantrag bei der Potsdamer Staatsanwaltschaft aufzugeben. Diesen Aufwand nehmen wir gerne auf uns, da es bei einigen Kunden schon öfters aufgetreten ist und wir nicht bereit sind dieses in Kauf zu nehmen.

 Mittels Ihrer IP Nummer, die bei der Nutzung gespeichert wurde, kann im Rahmen einer staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlung die hinter der IP stehende natürliche Person mit Anschrift ausfindig gemacht werden. Wer einen Vertrag schließt und dabei seiner Verpflichtung nicht nachzukommen gedenkt, macht sich zumindest eines versuchten Betruges strafbar. Dieser Umstand genügt, um eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu erstatten. Wir behalten uns entsprechende Schritte bei Verweigerung der Zahlung vor.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 September 2011)

Ängstlich? Bei diesen Ganoven? "ehrenwerten Geschäftsleuten"? Keine Angst! Halte dich einfach an die Ratschläge der Verbraucherzentrale:



> *Zahlen Sie nicht!*
> *Bleiben Sie stur!*
> *Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*


----------



## Hippo (26 September 2011)

Unbedeutender Mahnmüll!

JUNGER MANN - LIES JETZT MAL DIE BEITRÄGE IN DIESEM THREAD; BEGREIFE SIE ODER GEH ZUM ANWALT WENN DU UNS NICHT TRAUST!
Und zwar von Anfang bis Ende. Dein Fall unterscheidet sich um keinen Deut von den bisherigen Fällen - außer beim Namen und Datum.
Es ist alles dazu gesagt worden!


----------



## Jason-scott (2 Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe alle Beiträge gelesen und das kam heraus.

1: Rusch Media bekannter Betrüger.
2: Ip ist  falsch.
3: Ein  bekannter Betrüger geht nicht vor Gericht.
4: Die Adresse von dem Opfer findet man nicht so schenll heraus und es ist zimlich kostenspielieg.
5: wenn einer Droht ist das schon verdächtig und verboten.
6: Wiederrufungsrecht kann man immer gebrauchen und wenn sie es ablehnen ist es ziemlich verdächtig wenn man es innerhalb von 14 Tagen macht.
7. Wenn man minderjährig ist kann man sowiso kein vertrag machen.
8: Die Internetseite zeigt nicht deutlich das es kostent pflichtig ist.

wenn das so richtig ist kanns es ja einer bestetiegen und wenn noch etwas fehlt kann es ja noch jemand schreiben.

also ich werde auch die E-mails nicht mehr beachten und mir keine Sorgen mehr machen. Und ichhofe das niemand mehr darauf reinfäld und wenn soller diese Beiträge lesen und nicht zaheln.


----------



## Goblin (2 Oktober 2011)

1. Ja

2. Selbst wenn sie richtig wäre ist das völlig Schnuppe

3. Ja

4. Selbst wenn sie die hätten wäre das völlig Schnuppe

5. Mahnmüll verschicken ist nicht verboten

6. Es gibt kein " Wiederrufungsrecht "

7. Klar kann man das

8. Stimmt



> also ich werde auch die E-mails nicht mehr beachten



Gute Idee


----------



## jojojuju (3 Oktober 2011)

Jo Leute,

bin heute auch in die gleiche Falle wir @Jason-scott getappt. Ich dachte man könnte einfach wiederrufen und hab dies auch getan. Natürlich wurde mir sofort geantwortet mit der Forderung sofort zu zahlen und das man nicht wiederrufen kann. Leider hab ich beim Wiederrufungsschreiben quasi fast meinen echten Namen angegeben außer einen Buchstaben am Ende. Istn Problem oder?
Ich habe dann nochmal geantwortet mit der Frage ob, wenn ich zahle ich dann nicht erst das richitge Abo abschließe und immer wieder zahlen muss.
Dies wurde verneint und ich antwortete mit einem Urteil des Gerichts München zu diesem Thema, wo auch die Kosten versteckt und die AGB "illegal" waren. Bis Jetzt warte ich noch auf eine Antwort, was vorher immer 10min gedauert hatte ist jz schon eine halbe Stunde was wahrscheinlich aber an der Tageszeit liegt.
Das ist alles heute passiert und aktuell.
Nicht zahlen oder?


----------



## sascha (3 Oktober 2011)

Wie heißt es - seit fünf Jahren übrigens - hier immer so schön? Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten. Im Übrigen lohnt es sich, die 20 Seiten dieses Threads zu lesen....


----------



## jojojuju (3 Oktober 2011)

Ja ich hab mir das auch durchgelesen, versetz dich nur mal in die Lage des Zahlenden, der keine Lust hat auf ne dicke Rechnung + Mahngebühren.. Außerdem kennen sie fast meinen ganzen Namen..


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 Oktober 2011)

jojojuju schrieb:


> ...versetz dich nur mal in die Lage ...


Kleines Potpouri gefällig?



Reducal schrieb:


> Chill dich





Hippo schrieb:


> Müssen tust Du aufs Klo und irgendwann sterben - aber ich würde nichts zahlen





Goblin schrieb:


> ...völlig Schnuppe





sascha schrieb:


> Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Teleton (4 Oktober 2011)

jojojuju schrieb:


> Ich dachte man könnte einfach wiederrufen und hab dies auch getan. Natürlich wurde mir sofort geantwortet mit der Forderung sofort zu zahlen und das man nicht wiederrufen kann.


Das ist die klassische sog. Widerrufslüge. Schau Dir selbst mal den §312 d Abs 3 BGB  an, da steht (schon seit 04.08.2009) nichts von vorzeitigem Erlöschen bei erstmaliger Nutzung. Du darfst nicht einfach ungeprüft den Rechtsausführungen der Gegenseite glauben.


jojojuju schrieb:


> Istn Problem oder?





> Außerdem kennen sie fast meinen ganzen Namen..


Selbst wenn die Deine Geburtsurkunde und Deine Tagebücher hätten wäre das kein Problem. Es kommen blöde Emails mit Deinem Namen, die absurde Drohung mit der Staatsanwaltschaft noch ein paar Mahnungen und irgendwann ist es vorbei. Ob da Dein echter Name draufsteht oder nicht ist schnurz.


----------



## jojojuju (4 Oktober 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Das ist die klassische sog. Widerrufslüge. Schau Dir selbst mal den §312 d Abs 3 BGB an, da steht (schon seit 04.08.2009) nichts von vorzeitigem Erlöschen bei erstmaliger Nutzung. Du darfst nicht einfach ungeprüft den Rechtsausführungen der Gegenseite glauben.


 
Ok dann liegt der Betrug auf der Seite, die Geld von mir fordert, da sie mit Vorsatz falsch aus dem Gesetzbuch zitiert? 

Dann bin ich beruhigt, seitdem ich sie gestern Abend nach regem Email verkehr auf ihr Unrecht aufmerksam gemacht hatte, haben sie bis jetzt noch nicht geantwortet.. heißt dass sie nicht diskutieren, oder dass sie es einsehen ?


----------



## Goblin (4 Oktober 2011)

> seitdem ich sie gestern Abend nach regem Email verkehr auf ihr Unrecht aufmerksam gemacht hatte



Hast Du Langeweile ?? 

Es juckt die nicht die Bohne ob Du die auf irgendwelches Unrecht aumerksam machst. Du kannst denen genau so gut das Vaterunser oder Deine Lieblingskochrezepte zuschicken

Lösch den Rotz und gut is


----------



## Teleton (4 Oktober 2011)

Die sehen es natürlich nicht ein. Oder glaubst Du die hätten die Gesetzesänderung zum 04.08.2009 nur versehentlich nicht bemerkt?

Solange Du mit denen rumzackst gehen die davon aus, dass man Dich noch einschüchtern kann, weil Du den Kram ja offensichtlich ernst nimmst.


----------



## jojojuju (4 Oktober 2011)

Ok gut, danke


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2011)

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Nur unter dem „Login“-Button am obigen Bildrand befindet sich ein kaum lesbarer Hinweis auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebots: „30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft kostet 69 Euro inkl. MwSt.“. Der Verbraucher schließt bei der Anmeldung einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag für einen Zeitraum von 30 Tagen ab. Außerdem genügt die Widerrufsbelehrung weder formell noch inhaltlich den gesetzlichen Vorgaben.
> 
> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt.


----------



## 1choco (3 Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich habe etwas im Netz gestöbert und bin auf eine Seite gestossen, die nur nach meiner email gefragt hat um ein paar Fotos zu sehen. Nach Angabe der email bekam ich einen link zu einer Seite, die ziemlich banal ist. Danach bekam ich allerdings gleich eine Rechnung, die ich ignorierte, da ich es nicht ernst nahm. Nun bekomme ich eine Mahnung nach der anderen. Also mein Rat an euch Finger weg von dieser Seite.
Meine Frage an euch: wer hilf mir mit kompetentem (juristisch) fundiertem Rat?



> MEDIA RUSCH
> Zum Wasserturm 6, 14473 Potsdam
> 
> E-Mail:
> ...


_[Format überarbeitet. (bh)]_


----------



## Sunshine82 (3 Januar 2012)

gar nich drauf eingehen das ist mein rat!!!


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2012)

1choco schrieb:


> ich brauche eure Hilfe.


Der gute Rat kann nur sein, zukünftig vertrauenswürdige Webseiten besser auszuwählen.

Den Müll bekommen viele hier. Macht nichts. Ab in die Tonne und alles wird gut.

Da passiert erfahrungsgemäß nichts. Man wird nur mit ähnlichem Müll weiterhin belästigt. Die mit "entf" beschriftete Taste hilft.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 Januar 2012)

Wisst Ihr eigentlich das "Potsdam" sich in "Postdam" umbenannt hat.


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2012)

Den Quark wird hier hoffentlich niemand weiter abkippen.

Es ist unglaublich, wie sich anderswo "Verbraucherschützer" vor den Marketingkarren des Schreihalses von der Stacheldrahtfestung selbst einspannen.


----------



## Eniac (11 Januar 2012)

Eniac schrieb:


> Bei mir ist übrigens seit 14 Tagen (letze mail: "Weitergabe an die Inkassoabteilung zur Klagevorbereitung") Sendepause.


 
Nach fast 7 Monaten Sendepause (letzte Drohmail vom 14. April 2011) bekomme ich nun nicht endlich Post von der Inkassoabteilung sondern nur wieder eine LETZTE MAHNUNG. Gleichzeitig wurde die Forderung von 149,- Euro ( inkl.   80,- Euro Mahngebühren) auf nur noch *119,- Euro* (inkl. 50,- Euro Mahnkosten)  reduziert.

Das bedeutet, dass ich in der Kalletaler-Mahnpyramide um mindestens 2 Stufen herabgestuft wurde. Ich bin enttäuscht.



Eniac


----------



## jupp11 (11 Januar 2012)

Die Abofallenbranche ist wie sich deutlich aus den Foren/Blogs erkennen läßt
z.Z. auf einem Tiefpunkt angelangt wie es in den ihn in den vergangen sechs Jahren noch
nicht gegeben hat. Meldungen Betroffener gibt es kaum noch.
Die Masche ist bis auf die Knochen abgenagt und ausgelutscht. Der Versuch noch
ein paar Krümel "einzumahnen" dürfte nicht mal im Ansatz die goldene Abofallenabzockära
wiederherstellen.


----------



## Eniac (11 Januar 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Masche ist bis auf die Knochen abgenagt und ausgelutscht. Der Versuch noch ein paar Krümel "einzumahnen" dürfte nicht mal im Ansatz die goldene Abofallenabzockära
> wiederherstellen.


 
Ist eigentlich schon ein Ersatz-"Business" in Sicht? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Herrschaften jetzt plötzlich einer ehrlichen Tätigkeit nachgehen.


Eniac


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (11 Januar 2012)

Man hebelt/umgeht die Button-Lösung aus und/oder zockt gewaltig via Handy/Smartphone ab oder man wechselt ins Gewinnbimmler-Business.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Januar 2012)

Eniac schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon ein Ersatz-"Business" in Sicht?


Unser Millionenferkel wechselte ja bereits vor einigen Monaten von den Abo- und Nachbarschaftspost-Abzocken zur Gewinnbimmelei. Eines der von ihm (mit EU-Mitteln geförderten!!) gegründeten Callcentern in Pristina ist ja bereits seit einigen Monaten recht aktiv.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (11 Januar 2012)

Gerade der, der sich ja bei Google so arg beschwert hatte wie böse manche Internetseiten und sein Betreiber sind und "signalisiert dem unbedarften Leser, ich sei in dubiose Geschäfte verwickelt" und der "Betreiber dieses Blogs handelt mit erheblicher krimineller Energie, er verleumdet pausenlos und ohne Unterlass Firmen und Personen und gefährdet deren Existenz" und diesen als "gemeingefährlichen Kriminellen" hinstellt, der "eine Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit und Ordnung darstellt".


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Januar 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Gerade der, der sich ja bei Google so arg beschwert hatte wie böse manche Internetseiten und sein Betreiber sind und "signalisiert dem unbedarften Leser, ich sei in dubiose Geschäfte verwickelt" und der "Betreiber dieses Blogs handelt mit erheblicher krimineller Energie, er verleumdet pausenlos und ohne Unterlass Firmen und Personen und gefährdet deren Existenz" und diesen als "gemeingefährlichen Kriminellen" hinstellt, der "eine Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit und Ordnung darstellt".


Führte das Millionenferkel denn da Selbstgespräche???
Ja, ist klar: Wenn man seit zehn Jahren abzockt und die Abzockgeschäfte langsam zurückgehen, liegt das nur an den Verbraucherschützern, die mit krimineller Energie gemeingefährlich und ohne Unterlass pausenlos verleumden und eine Gefährdung für die Einnahmen der Abzockbranche darstellen....
Da muss dann umgehend der Münchner Don Corleone, der Schutzpatron der Nutzlosbranche, ran, der diese dreisten Verbraucherschützer mit Abmahnungen, Unterlassungserklärungen und von bestimmten Gerichten durchgewunkenen Einstweiligen Verfügungen in ihre Schranken weist.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (11 Januar 2012)

Ach stimmt habe ich vergessen, man drohte ja auch mit dem Anwalt da aus München.


----------



## Eniac (12 Januar 2012)

In der Kalletaler-Pyramide bin ich wieder ein Stück weitergekommen, denn soeben erhielt ich die

LETZTE AUßERGERICHTLICHE MAHNUNG



> Nach Rücksprache mit unserem Firmenanwalt wollen wir Ihnen letztmalig die Möglichkeit einräumen, die offene Forderung in Höhe von 149,- Euro (inkl. Mahngebühren des bisherigen Mahnverlaufes i.H.v. 80,- Euro) innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage nach Eingang dieses Schreibens auszugleichen.
> 
> Sollten Sie die Frist wiederum verstreichen lassen, können Sie mit einer kulanten Reaktion unsererseits nicht mehr rechnen. Wir werden neben der gerichtlichen Geltendmachung unserer Forderung, die mit weiteren nicht unerheblichen Kosten für Sie verbunden sein wird, eine Strafanzeige wegen vorsätzlichen Betruges prüfen lassen.


 
Mir schwebt gerade folgende Antwort vor:

_Werte seriöse[tm] Geschäftsleute,_

_vielen Dank für ihre bisherige ausserordentliche Kulanz und Geduld mit mir._
_Darf ich damit rechnen, in der nächsten Woche die ALLERLETZTE AUßERGERICHTLICHE MAHNUNG und in weiteren 14 Tagen die ALLERALLERLETZTE AUßERGERICHTLICHE MAHNUNG zu erhalten oder kommt dann endlich mal Butter bei die Fische?_
_PS: Wenn sie das nächste Mal einen Hausbesuch ankündigen, bitte ich auch um tatsächliches Erscheinen; Kaffee und Kuchen bringen Sie aber bitte selbst mit._

_mit der Ihnen gebührenden Achtung_

_..._



Eniac


----------



## Heiko (12 Januar 2012)

Hat was, widerspricht aber unserem Grundkonzept "keine Brieffreundschaft".


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2012)

Die Frage ist halt immer, ob das überhaupt jemand liest. Das ist ganz unterschiedlich.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Januar 2012)

Möglicherweise  wird es vom Adressaten  hier eher gelesen als in der Eingangspost...


----------



## Hippo (12 Januar 2012)

Als Paket schicken?
Bei Hermes glaube ich ginge es am günstigsten ...
*L >80 - 120 cm 9,90 € - 4 Zustellversuche, max 25 kg und sogar bis 500.- € versichert*

DAS würde garantiert gelesen ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Januar 2013)

Unsere Hasimaus hat wohl geheiratet: Etwa ihren Hasimäuserich?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (16 Januar 2013)

Wurde die Gäste dann vielleicht auch zur Pyjamaparty mit Hasimaus eingeladen?


----------



## marko (13 Mai 2016)

WICHTIG: 2. Mahnung - REAGIEREN SIE!


Sehr geehrter Nutzer markop,

wir haben Ihnen nach Ihrer kostenpflichtigen Anmeldung
auf unserer Seite www,erotikseite,xxx eine Rechnung
und Mahnung zukommen lassen, welche bisher nicht
beglichen worden ist. Eine Zahlung konnte in unserer
Buchhaltung bis einschließlich heute, dem 12. Mai 2016
nicht festgestellt werden.

Sie haben sich vor kurzem unter dem Nutzernamen markop,
mit der E-Mail Adresse Name@mailprovider.de und Ihrer IP -
Adresse auf www,erotikseite,xxx -
Die Seite für erotische Kontakte & Treffen angemeldet.
Durch das klicken auf den Button "Jetzt Kostenpflichtig Anmelden!"
und das bestätigen unserer Nutzungsbedingungen, haben Sie die
Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen.

Da Sie auf unsere Rechnung und 1. Mahnung nicht reagiert haben,
müssen wir Ihnen heute die 2. Mahnung zukommen lassen und die
Adressermittlung in Auftrag geben. Weiterungen können Sie durch
vollständige Zahlung verhindern.

MAHNUNG M2- markop vom 12.05.2016
-------------------------------------------------------
1x    Einmalige Nutzungsgebühr    99,90 €
1x    Mahngebühr 1. Mahnung        4,99 €
1x    Mahngebühr 2. Mahnung        4,99 €
1x    Adressermittlung                  34,99 €
-------------------------------------------------------
Zahlbetrag: 144,87 €

BITTE ÜBERWEISEN SIE DEN BETRAG AN DEN UNTEN GENANNTEN
ZAHLUNGSABWICKLER, WELCHER MIT DER REINEN ZAHLUNGSABWICKLUNG
DURCH UNS BEAUFTRAGT WORDEN IST:

IBAN: DE38700170009450381583
BIC: PAGMDEM1
EMPFÄNGER: C. Zirfas
BETRAG: 144,87 €
VERWENDUNGSZWECK: MAHNUNG M2- markop

Um weitere Kosten und rechtliche Schritte zu vermeiden, bitten wir um
SOFORTIGE Zahlung - jedoch spätestens bis zum 18.05.2016 bei uns
Eingehend.

Sollten wir die Zahlung bis zum o.g. Termin nicht erhalten haben,
werden wir die Angelegenheit an unsere Rechtsabteilung abtreten.
Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass auch eine Meldung an die Schufa Holding
denkbar ist.

Nach Zahlung des o.g. Betrages ist die Angelegenheit vollständig
erledigt und es kommen keine weiteren Kosten auf Sie zu.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Frederike Erdkamp
- BUCHHALTUNG -
erotikseite.xxx

------------
Diese E-Mail enthält vertrauliche Informationen und ist ausschließlich
für den o.g. Empfänger!

ModEdit: Mailadresse des Verfassers und Link entschärft / BT


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2016)

Ist doch nichts neues. Für was zitierst Du diesen Mahnquark im Volltext?
Thread hier schon gelesen? Dann sollten eigentlich keine Fragen offen sein. Wenn doch, dann bitte gezielte Fragen. Aber nicht "guckt mal ich hab hier auch so nen bösen Brief - und was jetzt...", denn genau denselben Quark haben drölfzighunderttausend andere ebenfalls bekommen, und es ist im übrigen seit Jahren das gleiche.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (14 Mai 2016)

Nu tadel ihn doch nicht öffentlich für sein Mitteilungsbedürfnis. Da äußert man sich verwundert darüber, dass der Abzocker noch ein Bankkonto hat, gefolgt von der Verteilung des Users zur Anwendung der "Kontoklatsche"!

Er soll auch an der inneren Befriedigung und Freude teilhaben dürfen, es einem Abzocker heimgeleuchtet zu haben.


----------



## Goblin (14 Mai 2016)

Eigentlich sollte sowas von einem guten Spamfilter direkt ins Nirvana befördert werden. Ohne den Müll überhaupt zu Gersicht zu bekommen


----------

